# The Naruto Fanfic Recs Thread



## Spectrum (Jul 11, 2005)

Making a new thread for this, because the old one (here, for reference) disallowed commenting on the fics, and in my opinion there's not much point to recommending something if you're not allowed to talk about why. We're obviously people who like to talk about things, or else we wouldn't be posting here, so... talk away.

Post your favorite fics here.  Be sure to include at least the following:*

Name: 
Author: 
Summary:

*Also include the rating and status (ongoing/complete) if you can, as well as any pairings if it's a romance fic. Don't link to anything NC-17, due to forum rules (there is a thread for lemons and such in the Bath House section, which you can access if you're over 18), but anything else is fine--het, yaoi, yuri, whatever... have at it. And feel free to talk about why you're reccing the fic.

----------

I'll start off with one:

*Name: *
*Author: *
*Summary: *Sasuke's return to Konoha, and everything that comes after it. Some people have changed more than they wanted or deserved to. (Vaguely AU. B.Y.O.Subtext)
*Rating: *M
*Status: *Complete

Hands-down the best Naruto fic I've ever read. Everything that could ever be good in a fanfic, this story has in spades. IC character development? That's why I fell in love with it in the first place. Actual plot? You bet, and a heck of an addicting one at that. Good writing? The author is insanely talented. Humor? Check. Action? Check. Drama/angst? Checkcheck_check_.  Omg, check.

Aside from the SakuLee that very soon becomes apparent, there aren't any pairings, because the fic doesn't focus on that. It's all about character relationships, but _all_ kinds, not just romantic.  And, well... the fic is just _good_.  Really damn good.  Check it out if you get the chance.

That said, looking forward to seeing some more recommendations.


----------



## endgame (Jul 15, 2005)

I think someone recommended this in the old thread, but the story is so good I'm recommending it again. 

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Ten years ago Naruto died in the fight against Orochimaru. At least...that's what everyone was told.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing

IMO the best Naruto fanfiction I have ever read. No pairings of yet, there are hints of SasuNaru, but you can probably look past that and consider it friendship.

Another fic set in the 'future', mostly drama with angst, but at times humorous and witty. The story & plot are very well written and interesting, and the characters are well developed.

Well my description sucked, I'm not good with words. Go and read it yourself, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Katara (Jul 15, 2005)

Hehe, I'm glad someone recommended it again, otherwise I would've re-recommended it. 

To add to what he said, _Walking Corpse_ is written like a novel.  Her use of the language is amazing.

And yes, she really builds on the friendship between Naruto and Sasuke _as friends_ in this version.  And she does it well.  The characters are not ooc, except for the inevitable changes that time and trauma brought about so any changes that're there are understandable.

There are pairings that are indicated but nothing really serious--unless you check out the aff version of it. But they don't take center stage and are pretty much just background.

The plot, the scenes, all of it is just gorgeous to read.

~~~

Someone also recommended this before as well. But since it's not on the front page anymore, I'll bring it back up--for anyone who _isn't_ reading this already. 

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* After his training with Jiraiya is interrupted by an Akatsuki attack, Naruto makes a dangerous gamble with the Kyuubi in order to survive. [AU after manga 238] [Epic Length] [NaruIno]
*Rating:* M
*Status:* Ongoing

This author has an eye for detail: the chapters are lengthy and descriptive.  And you can tell that she puts a lot of effort into each chapter, not to mention the whole story. For example, she creates techniques, and give us the rundown of what they can do at the end of some chapters.  It's really quite interesting.

The way she developed the characters' personalities following the time-skip is something entirely different.  Most of them are nothing like what they are in the manga and it's very nice change.  I don't want to go into anything specific otherwise I'll end up spilling the beans for something but it's very good read.

For those who can add to this 'review', please do.  They're both must-reads.

~~~

And Spec, I just read the first chapter of Ripple Effect. Thank you for the rec!  I've never read a fic based off of Sasuke but I'm liking it so far.

------

Also, are we allowed to comment on other fics like this or would you rather we kept it to separate threads to avoid spoiler issues?


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 17, 2005)

:sad Aww...No NC-17...there's really good one to want to Rec about too. 
*cough*
*Spoiler*: _If your interested..._ 



'Spiral Falling' on AFF.net


*cough*

--------

*Name:* Naruto Primer
*Author:* Link and Luigi
*Summary:* Ever read Chicken Soup for the Soul? Well, this isn't really like it. But it has the same format filled with all sorts of short stories. You're BOUND to find something for the whole family! COMPLETED!
*Rating:* K+
*Status:* completed and has over 101 chapters
*Link:* 

The greatest aspect about this fic is that the author doesn't show favoritism for any one particular character. Instead the author insults everyone equally. Though first chapters may seem...stupid, its gets better further along. While most of the short stories are hilarious, a rare few tucks at your heart strings in raw emotion. I reccomend this to any Naruto fan regardless of your preference. And be sure to read 'Naruto Primer: Lost Chapters' soon after you read all of Naruto Primer.

--------


----------



## Spectrum (Jul 18, 2005)

Katara said:
			
		

> Also, are we allowed to comment on other fics like this or would you rather we kept it to separate threads to avoid spoiler issues?


I've got no problem with it; it would likely make the thread more active (which is a major feat in our poor deprived fanfic section XD). Just use spoiler tags when discussing fic spoilers, I suppose. 

Gotta check out Walking Corpse, then, with two recs like that. And Hitomi_No_Ryu, the reason nothing NC-17 should be directly linked is because that's in line with the rest of the forum rules. That kind of thing belongs in the Bath House (if you're over 18, anyway... if you're not, you're kind of out of luck, sorry XD).

Anyway, a couple more recs...

----------

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* It?s said that beauty is only skin deep and that to truly know a person you have to look beneath the flesh to the soul within the casing.
*Rating:* T
*Status: *Complete

*Name:* 
* Author:* 
* Summary: *Things are not always as they appear, people are not always who they seem to be; where-ever you are, whatever you do, whoever you talk to - remember to always look Underneath the Underneath.
*Rating:* K+
*Status: *Complete

I think I recommended these in the first thread as well, but nevermind.   The first story has a lot of SasuNaru friendship, and the sequel slowly evolves into shounen ai as it progresses (nothing much right up till the end, though). What I like so much about these two fics is that they're really in character, which tends to be an extremely rare thing when it comes to SasuNaru (or any yaoi/shounen ai pairings, really). The author takes it slow (as I said, the first fic is literally just friendship through and through), and it's much more believable that way.

The plots for both stories are also really good; they keep you reading. In Skinless, Naruto's spirit has been separated from his body by some sort of jutsu, and only Sasuke can now see and hear his incorporeal self. The trouble is that Sasuke, thinking he must be nuts, insists on treating Naruto's 'ghost' as a hallucination or something for the first part of the fic, not wanting to believe it's actually real. By the time he does realize, he and Sakura are already caught up in all sorts of trouble from the mission they're on, so they've got other things to worry about. As for the second fic, it takes place about six months later, and the plot basically focuses on Sasuke and Naruto's relationship as they train for and then take the chuunin exam again. Both fics are extremely character-focused, and like I said, they're actually in character, so yeah... great reads.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 19, 2005)

I know...:sad ...can't until I'm 18! Oh I read 'Skinless' and 'Underneath the Underneath'. You have a good eye for award-winning fics!! Anyway here's another rec:

*Name:* Between Sun and Moon
*Author:* Kaara
*Summary:* Ino... in Team Seven. With two chronic cases of lonely orphans. A photogenic love triangle. Set after the Genin Exam. NaruIno, one-sided SasuIno.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing
*Link:* 

In a nutshell, this fic's pretty much about Ino looking at both her teammates in a new light and decides to help them become truly happy. I found this simple storyline making the fic quite lovable. The right amount of romance (if you can call it that) is used so it doesn't seem overwhelming or lame. This is not Ino we know from the Naruto series. Instead she is portrayed a girl who can't sit back and ignore the hidden sadness of the people around her without getting herself upset. Ino fans will fall head-over-heel for this fic.

The only thing I can complain about is Ino's Mom. It seemed way too easy for her to accept Naruto since she was so against him in the first place. Other then that...great fic. Good for when you want something different from the 'usual' fanfic.


----------



## Cornuthaum (Jul 20, 2005)

Katara said:
			
		

> *Name:*
> *Author:*
> *Summary:* After his training with Jiraiya is interrupted by an Akatsuki attack, Naruto makes a dangerous gamble with the Kyuubi in order to survive. [AU after manga 238] [Epic Length] [NaruIno]
> *Rating:* M
> ...



I'm pretty sure that Squiddy is indeed a man, and would eat you alive for calling him a girl.

That, or an expressive lesbian judging from his interest in character such as Inoue Orihime, Sabaku no Temari and Yamanaka Ino.

With other words, he's a he. 

But yes, Foxhound is great, along the best fics I read so far (and I read many of the Naruto fanfics, and most if not all of the "best" ones), along the likes of The SOC Puppet, Geno Calamari, Foxie-sama and Patient Mountain, who, as it seems, is also known as Wrath here.
These four are, together with Kraken, my top 5 authors of the Naruto fandom . (Other good authors include refused! and Princess-tsunade, but the one's too lazy for his own good and the latter is troubled with too much work ...  )

Alas ! Now to present a fic of my own ... ^^
*Name*: 
*Author*: 
*Summary*: Tenten, now an 18 years old Chuunin, takes her first step as ANBU. Never did she imagine that a certain blonde would be the new captain of her team. NaruTen.
*Rating*: T
*Status*: Work in Progress, not abandoned !

Although the lazy-ass known as refused has not updated BaM for almost a year (much to my ongoing protests) because of our shared addiction of World of Warcraft, he now (after rampaging through Blackwing Lair already) decided to take some time to write fanfiction again, especially Behind a Mask.
It sports an interesting, if yet not-so developed plot (due to the lack of updates *grumble*), interesting OC's, hilarious humor (at least, it's exactly my kind of humor) and a love for details and descriptions.

Yay


----------



## Wrath (Jul 20, 2005)

> and Patient Mountain


!!! That's me! 

Oh, and Behind a Mask is a favourite of mine as well.


----------



## Cornuthaum (Jul 20, 2005)

I discovered you being the great author of it just moments after I posted that (and will subsequiently edit it )

M'eh... another fic one should read is Flower Of Konoha by Princess-Tsunade ... unfortunately, the hime has been plagued with severe coursework at university, but I fervently hope that she'll be able to write more soon.


----------



## refused! (Jul 21, 2005)

Blasted fool, calling me a lazy ass  

Anyhow. Recommendations.

's . 

Naruto & Temari are forced into a relationship by their respective villages to help the peace-treaty between Leaf & the Sand. 

I really love this fic (but hate the lack of updates, though I obviously shouldn't be one to speak here). Think this is what (along with SOCpuppet's fics), intially, got me into fanfiction and - after rereading - also into rare pairings (and I'm talking rare but plausible here, not Gamabunta x Yondaime's ghost...)


----------



## Lackey_H (Jul 21, 2005)

>.> I'm not dead!
Betrothal's not dead!
Er... Just... distracted. Yeah. That's it.

*runs the hell away*


----------



## Cornuthaum (Jul 21, 2005)

Lackey_H said:
			
		

> >.> I'm not dead!
> Betrothal's not dead!
> Er... Just... distracted. Yeah. That's it.
> 
> *runs the hell away*



You can not run, you can not hide. We will find you, and then chain you to your PC. *mwaha*

Another one !

*Name*: 
*Author*: 
*Summary*: A Naruto from a ravaged future is sent back to when it all began, to reverse the damage and heal Konoha's future, and perhaps the minds of two young genins as well... SakuNaru and SakuSasu. Pretty violent.
*Rating*: T
*Status*: Work In Progress.


----------



## refused! (Jul 21, 2005)

Lackey_H said:
			
		

> >.> I'm not dead!
> Betrothal's not dead!
> Er... Just... distracted. Yeah. That's it.
> 
> *runs the hell away*



You keep telling yourself that  

Nah, but I know how it is. Sometimes it can be painful to start writing again without the inspiration.

Anyhow, lets not turn this into a conversation thread.

 by 

AU ? Naruto is brought up and raised among the ranks of the Akatsuki. Now eight years after his departure Konoha is a very different place and forces are moving to start a war that he will unwillingly will be the catalyst.

Yes, it does sound awfully clich?. "We've seen this before", right? Actually no. It goes deeper than most naruto-akatsuki fics, and I find myself surprised at how well-written it is. We see a nice personalisation of a 'darker' Naruto, quite alot of character development, and an actual plot. This is one of those fics that starts our really clich? (actually, the clich? stops at 2nd or 3rd chapter), but then redeem theirself and end up -really- good.

Unusual pairings - I mean really unusual (HakuTemari, AnkoItachi), but the author does make it work.


----------



## Aternox (Jul 23, 2005)

Hm... I read a lot, but only few fics please me... I'm so picky, it's awful. My tastes are a bit strange, I don't read for the plot, or the suspense, but for the author's wrinting's approach. To me, a well written one-shot, with an interesting rendering of the charas (and a good chara-psychology knowledge) is more interesting than epic ongoings. Xd

 But there's a couple of fics I *really* love Xd.

*Name:*
*Author:* 
*Summary:* History repeats in strange ways, and not all traditions or acts of kindness are readily apparent or easily understood. One-shot, moderate AU, set during the timeskip.
_*
Noxie's useless point *_: This, is pretty perfect to me. I love one-shots, because they are generally more *thought* than ongoing (well, for a start, you can't come accross thos annoying High School AU in oneshots). Oneshots are short and punchy, and the best ones leave you an uneasy feeling when you're over with them. _Repetition_ is one of those. 
To put it simply, it's Jiraiya POV, the hermit is musing over Naruto's first experience with killing. It's really well writen, intelligent, and the author should be more ... well, well-known.

*Name:*, and 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* There are many stories about how the Kitsune got their name... / (Sequel to Ki-Tsu-Ne) Sasuke's got some choices to make in his life.

_*
Noxie's useless point *_: Icka is not well known in the Naruto fandom. But she is a true celebrity in others (DC, IY). Her fic, Kitsune, is one of the first Naruto fic I read. It was one of the first too. Recently, she wrote a sequel, and I was trully delighted with it. Her style is so nice and simple (and yet perfect and complex), it's such a relief from all the others "done to death" plotlines. She always ends up making something original... I worship her, I really do.

(Just because I can't resist quoting her : )

_It was odd. He wasn't human, he was furry and he was happy for the first time that he could remember. Made him want to jump up and down, wave his paws in the air and drum his furry legs on the ground in a fast joyful dance. Or do something lewd with his tail. Yes, that was good. _


----------



## Lillian (Aug 11, 2005)

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Rated M.  [NaruHina]Ten years into Naruto timeline. Many of Naruto's friends have died. War tears up the peace that Kohona saw since the sealing of the Kyuubi. How to fix this? Time Traveling via Demon Kitsune, of course!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Aug 31, 2005)

*Name:* 
*Author:* purrfectly679
*Summary:* [COMPLETE] After 5 long years, the heir to the Uchiha clan is finally back, engaged to a certain pink-haired girl... But old emotions reawaken as the 2 rivals once again meet face to face, eye to eye... And heart to heart? SasuNaru.
*Rating:* M
*Status:* complete

This is the best of the best when it comes to SasuNaru fics. Full of such detail and emotion that it *WILL *make you cry like a baby! The only major flaw is its crappy crazy-glued ending. *Do NOT read the last chapter!!* Fortunately for you, the author wrote an alternate ending. Read that instead...trust me on this one! Here's the link to that alternate ending:


----------



## Katara (Sep 1, 2005)

Aternox said:
			
		

> *Name:*, and
> *Author:*
> *Summary:* There are many stories about how the Kitsune got their name... / (Sequel to Ki-Tsu-Ne) Sasuke's got some choices to make in his life.
> 
> ...


I read them both after your rec, and I like Ki-Tsu-Ne.  A lot.  I love how it's told. And the message is really nice.

Choices is a little...bizarre but it's...cute. Okay, that's definitely not the right word... Maybe "WAFF" is more appropriate. ;D

*Spoiler*: _On Choices_ 



But it doesn't seem like something Sasuke would suddenly decide, y'know? He's been going on about it for...five years? Doesn't seem like the type to give up on it so abruptly like that.






			
				Cornuthaum said:
			
		

> *Name*:
> *Author*:
> *Summary*: A Naruto from a ravaged future is sent back to when it all began, to reverse the damage and heal Konoha's future, and perhaps the minds of two young genins as well... SakuNaru and SakuSasu. Pretty violent.
> *Rating*: T
> *Status*: Work In Progress.


I'd totally agree with this rec, except for the fact that you didn't say anything about it!!!! =O

Action, drama, humor, even some romance. The way he tells the story is _very_ nice, throwing in bits of the future as it comes along and not just throwing it all at us at once, resurfacing when it's appropriate. His characterization is amazing, in that they're believable, all the while recreating the situations with wrenches thrown in.  And you get to see them all in a whole new light because he really develops them well. It's an *excellent *read.
*Spoiler*: _What I love in all of this?_ 



Naruto trying to fix everything while sober! XD




~~~

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* It was the greatest of insults. To forcefully cram such a perfect, beautiful body as his into this...this... child.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete/One-shot (?)

Honestly, I don't know what to say about it.  It's something I think everyone should take a look at.  A nice twist to everything we thought we knew; it can really get you thinking.


----------



## Miss CCV (Sep 2, 2005)

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* If you're a SASUxSAKU fanatic like I, then you would definitely enjoy this fic! This has to be the _best_ SasuxSaku fanfic I have ever read! Sakura is a little older and she is the top medical nin in the ANBU squad. She goes on a mission that will turn her world around when she leasts expects it. This fic is full of drama, romance, suspense, angst, humor, adventure, and every other emotion you can think of! It was so heart-wrenching, that it actually made me *cry*! Fanfics rarely have that kind of affect on me! I always recommend this fanfic to other people if there looking for a good one to read (especially if they're a SasuxSaku fan). I believe this was the fanfic that made me a huge fan of the angsty couple!
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* This is an extremely angsty one-shot about Team 7. Naruto and Sasuke are at odds with each other, and Sakura can't bear to see the sight of her male comrades fighting in front of her. She has had enough of this. The end result will break the hearts of the team members and even the readers. It's very well-crafted, detailed, and dramatic. I thought it was a very well-done one-shot!
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* This is a collection of extremely fluffy SasuxSaku drabbles. This are the _best_ SasuxSaku drabbles I have read so far! They are very descriptive and truly romantic. They just make you go "awwwwwww!" and make you feel all mushy inside LOL! 
*Rating:* T
*Status:* On-going

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Neji's leg is injured and he can't train or go on any missions. Naruto unexpectedly gives him a strange present: a bird...but it's not just an ordinary bird. This is my favorite Neji one-shot. It's very descriptive and has it's humorous moments. It also has great symbolism in it.
*Rating:* K+
*Status:* Complete


----------



## cowabunga2k3 (Sep 2, 2005)

Name: Set In Stone 
Author: The Soc Puppet 
Description: AU. When the Leaf Village abandoned Naruto to die as a baby, the last thing they expected was for him to come back as a shinobi ? and perhaps an enemy.

Name: Bloodlines 
Author: The Soc Puppet 
Description: Knocked unconscious by Orochimaru's attack, Naruto awakes to discover a shocking secret about himself.

Soc Puppet is in my opinion, the best writer on ff.net for Naruto. He has a ton of other fics linked on his LJ, those are his 2 regularly updated on ff.net. CHECK THEM OUT. If you're a fan of Naruto and fanfiction, you will love those two fics. 

Name: A Daemon's Artefact 
Author: 
Description: Five years have passed since the 'incident' in which Naruto lost control. Fives years spent with the Anbu and clothed in nightlife solitude. Five years and, he's out... When the Jounin exam comes around, will Naruto be there with the rest?

One of my favorite stories of the Naruto fandom, the author has a gift for poetry, his/her writing (not sure if it's a guy or girl) is amazingly descriptive and beautiful. It's not written as a poem, but some parts are just, well, poetic. Anyways, sometimes i'm not sure where this fic is going (it's been rewritten once) the pairings and whatnots are shady, but it's an addicting read.

Name: Something or Other 
Author: Geno Calamari 
Description: Hard to explain. NaruXSaku, the best one I've ever read. Prequel to Asinine Realizations.

Name: Asinine Realizations 
Author: Geno Calamari 
Description: Continuation of "Something or Other". Itachi draws nearer to completing his objective while Sasuke struggles to hold on, Naruto lives for tomorrow, and Neji watches it all unfold.

Geno Calamari in my books, is either the best or second best naruto writer on ff.net (him and soc can battle for the top spot). His fics are amazing in description and flow, you get sucked in instantly. Read everything in his profile, i just put his major fics as links. Geno knows how to write.

Name: Naruto: The Paths to Power 
Author: Indigonitelite 
Description: After failing to retrieve Sasuke, Kakashi disbands team 7 and Naruto is placed under Gai's tutelege. As they prepare for a second Chuunin exam at Hidden Cloud, events swirl around them manipulated foreseen and unforeseen foes.

Amazing story again. indigo really gets you into the thoughts of the characters, and you always know what's going on. I think he must be a psychologist or something, he's VERY analytical and the way his characters react to situation are amazingly realistic. indigo is one of the most underrated authors of the naruto fandom, he has a ton of reviews (348 last time i checked) but this guy gets absolutely no cred in the fandom, every1 just talks about kraken usually (no beef to kraken he writes an amazing story too)

Name: Genin 
Author: Flashfyre5 
Description: Naruto has tried for 4 years to pass the Chuunin exam and failed. Not because of a failure to win, (he's been the runaway winner of the final every time) but because of prejudice against him as a demon. Now a chance has come for him to finally advance, but then the shit hits the fan.

One of the older classics on ff.net, this is one of the first fics i read. It's an amazing work of fiction, though keep in mind that this is written pre Sasuke running away arc.

I don't really think that any of these authors is better than the other, i like every author for a different reason. i've handpicked the best of the best ff.net has to offer in my opinion, so don't take the "best author" stuff too literally. each one of these author's is a best in my book. i chose authors that really haven't been known or heard of, and hopefully they can finally get recognized for their AMAZING work. i encourage every one of you that enjoys the naruto fanfic world to read and explore these fics, none of them will dissappoint. i gurantee u  personally i think that if you really wanna read fanfic, than skipping any of these is blasphemy  umm. quick note, something or other is NC17 but it's worth it, it with asinine realizations (wip) is the best NaruXSaku fic out there. even if you don't dig NaruXSaku, geno really knows how to write his relationships, and you'll start rooting for NaruXSaku, 'cuz it's not so straightforward as a straight up them two hooking up and living happily ever after.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 10, 2005)

cowabunga2k3 said:
			
		

> Name: Set In Stone
> Author: The Soc Puppet
> Description: AU. When the Leaf Village abandoned Naruto to die as a baby, the last thing they expected was for him to come back as a shinobi ? and perhaps an enemy.
> 
> ...



Dude, that last one by Geno is pretty disturbing.  

I mean holy crap...chapter 2...holy crap.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 10, 2005)

cowabunga2k3 said:
			
		

> Name: Set In Stone
> Author: The Soc Puppet
> Description: AU. When the Leaf Village abandoned Naruto to die as a baby, the last thing they expected was for him to come back as a shinobi ? and perhaps an enemy.
> 
> ...



Dude, that last one by Geno is pretty disturbing.  

I mean holy crap...chapter 2...holy crap. 

For fans of Naruto/Sakura, this is without hyperbole the BEST one:

Training For The Job:  
by Desaix:  

A great Naruto/Sakura pairing fic.  I love the characterization of Naruto here as Desaix has an amazing grasp of him.  Its the same Naruto, but he's growing older and more mature as well. Sakura finally grows out of her immature fixation of Sasuke and realizes how badly she's been ignoring Naruto for so long.  

A great Naruto/Hinata fanfic:

Windows Of The Soul:  
by Raginghobo:  

Mostly fluff regarding Naruto and Hinata's courtship, engagement, marriage, kids, etc.  Its really cute and fun.  I enjoy it.  Similar to Legends Of The Fox.


----------



## Elysium (Sep 20, 2005)

Many of my favorite fics have already been mentioned, but I would like to point out one.


*Name:* The Indirect Approach
*Author:* The Sh33p
*Summary:* On the eve of the Chuunin Exams, during his training with Jiraiya, Uzumaki Naruto is going to learn the hard way that some enemies just can't be beaten without use of a more... Indirect approach...
*Rating:* M
*Status:* Ongoing

Despite the somewhat lacking summary, this fic goes into what Naruto went through in his 2.5 years away from Konoha.  It gets brutal very quickly at the start.  o_o  It also goes into what the genin back at home might have gone through for their Chuunin exam.  I believe the fic is slowly going for a NaruHina thing, though I'm not certain.  Regardless, despite being just six chapters long so far, it's grabbed my attention.  ^^

Oh, one more link...

Too many fics to mention, by Dave-D.


Pretty much all of them are NaruHina, and mixes many myths and legends into the storytelling, so you get to learn a bit too.  =)


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 20, 2005)

Kind of off topic but Dave-D's also composed some FANTASTIC Full Metal Panic Kaname/Sousuke fanfic as well.  

The amount of research and folklore Dave-D puts in his fics is staggering.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 21, 2005)

> The amount of research and folklore Dave-D puts in his fics is staggering.


Now if only he could learn to integrate it better.

I like his fics a lot, but they would be so much better if half of each chapter didn't read like he's copy and pasted dry facts into them. Research = good. Boring your readers = very bad.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 22, 2005)

I somewhat disagree since I think he's used it to great effect in his fics, especially his FMP ones.


----------



## sephibroth (Oct 6, 2005)

Name: 
Author:chevira lowe
Summary: History doesn't repeat itself as a punishment [SakuraxKakashi] This one tells mostly about kakashi and how he deals with the death of the 4th and his old teammates. sakxkaka is barely visible. (complete)
Rating: M

Name:
Author: Leafygirl
Summary: Sakura formulates her own plan to get Sasuke back. Unfortunately, using Itachi as part of the plan is a huge gamble. Itasaku. Spoilers up to manga 235 (In progress)
Rating: T

Name: 
Author: Leafygirl
Summary: Sakura starts a game with Kakashi but when he leaves, Sasuke is left. Sakura must figure out what she will do about the two men in her life. Kakasaku Sasusaku (complete)
Rating: M


----------



## Marysmary (Oct 8, 2005)

*Name:* 
*Author:* Hibiki54
*Summary*: The Uchiha clan were known as genius ninja. But all clans have that one black sheep. Meet Uchiha Itachi, born genius and the laziest ninja you will ever find! How does he accomplish anything while pissing off his parents and sleeping in most of the day?Rating: T
*Status:* Ongoing/On Hold

One of the BEST Naruto fanfics I've ever read. The characters develope and there's awesome storyline..but he doesn't update a lot..


----------



## BlackCoven (Oct 12, 2005)

I have been reading Naruto fics for some time and I have a particular taste in plot content which makes my choice quite slim.  Here would be some that I have read and enjoyed (most are not quite finished unfortunately)

*Faith in Humanity - 
Restoration of Faith - *
The original and sequel to this story are very well written and have an exciting storyline.  My only complaint to this is Naruto's strength increase which is 0 to hero.
Author: karrafear - 

Summary
AU. What if Naruto survived a murder attempt on his life at the age of 6 and had to leave Konoha for his own safety. Now 12, Naruto and Jiraiya returns to take the genin test. Finished! Lookout for Sequal - Restoration of Faith!

SEQUAL to Faith in Humanity Naruto OOC PG13. After Sandaime?s death, Naruto made a promise to himself to defy his own destiny and pursue a future that will lead to freedom and happiness. Chapter 15: WAR V Gate Guardians III!

Okay this is gonna take way to long, I will give you the name of the story and author and the link to the author to find his summary.  All these listed below have become my favorites.
A Fading Light - *Perverted-senin* - 
A Daemon's Artefact - *Question Immorality *- 
Colors of Life and Death - *Songbird21* - 
Growing Up - *Screamers* - 
Human Nature - *TailFear* - 
Naruto Unlimited - *Soritia *- 
Never Ever - *maboroshi-hime* - 
Recognize My Existence! - *Crystal Avatar* -  (For a good laugh)
Return of the Forsaken - *Burning-Angel-Kai *- 
Ripple Effect - *rayemars* - 
Second Chances - *Red Crow* - 
Stray - *ghettomusick23* - 
To Be Human - *killfullmoon* - 
Training for the Job - *Desaix* - 
Twisted Fates - *GenocideHeart* - 
Walking Corpse - *dazdnconfusd730* -


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 24, 2005)

If anyone's a fan of the Naruto/Sakura pairing.  I've found a couple more good ones on fanfiction.net:

*Stupid little Blonde Kid* by Komidol - 
Fairly well written and is developing nicely.

*A Growing Love* by Ashleyriot - 
Naruto/Sakura along with some very steamy Shizune/Kakashi.


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 11, 2006)

*Title:* 
*Author:* Sesame Fiction

-10 chapters: Complete.

*Summary:*

Alternate Timeline story

After the clash at The Valley of the End, Naruto finds himself caught in a "Chakra Tear", created by the clashing of the Rasengan and Chidori.  Trapped in this Tear, and presumed dead by Konoha, Naruto trains under the Kyuubi's guidance for 8 years before another Tear opens and he can escape.  Tossed into the middle of a war, Naruto finds that only 4 years have passed since he left...  What has changed in the time he was gone...

---

The author is really good at getting an authentic feel to alot of the dialogue and how the characters act.  The story itself is well thought out, and quite interesting.

He is currently writing the sequel story: Time Away, and it is looking pretty promising as well.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jan 12, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> If anyone's a fan of the Naruto/Sakura pairing.  I've found a couple more good ones on fanfiction.net:
> 
> *Stupid little Blonde Kid* by Komidol -
> Fairly well written and is developing nicely.
> ...



Shizune/Kakashi! I've been looking for this pairing like forever! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, but its sort of taken the backseat as of now to the main pairing which is Sakura and Naruto.  But now they are in different places and Sakura sort of cheated on Naruto.  Another girl has her eyes on him.

Manetheren, what are the pairings of TIME APART?


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 13, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Manetheren, what are the pairings of TIME APART?



Its not really focused on pairings so much as the story, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto/Hinata


 does develop.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh I actually think I've read some of this already.  Thanks though.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 25, 2006)

I see the NaruSaku fics have already been recced. 

*Title:* Summer 
*Author:* Amislee
*Summary:* Several different characters ponder on the meaning of Summer in Konoha, and on their lives. An incredibly poetic fic with a deep and unique insight on the various characters. Some ShikaTema, but otherwise not focused on pairings.
*Rating:* G.
*Status:* Complete.

*Title:* 
*Author:* SaturnOola
*Summary:* This is a strange but excellent AU fic. Hinata is a reporter for the National Observer. She?s also psychic. And a total loser. This fic is imo a simply fascinating juxtaposition of the supernatural and the banal, with some hilarious moments (like with Itachi. *cackles*). Pairings unknown.
*Rating:* K+.
*Status:* Ongoing.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Sintari
*Summary:* Neji, Hinata, and the Hyuugas, how their lives entertwine and clash, how the years pass but nothing ever changes. Sintari has a Wonderful gift for writing passages, in fact she has some nifty must-read writing advice . With just a few words, she can conjure up visuals for an entire scene, and I can still vividly recall some of those scenes months after reading them. Her eye for detail (never useless details that weigh down the fic, all her descriptions serve a purpose) are such that if you read carefully, the fic suddenly doubles in depth. The plot, a simple but effective mix of politics and relations, shows a great pacing throughout the entire fic that doesn't let go until the imo grand, grand conclusion, with a consistant theme throughout the whole story. A bittersweet ending to one of my favourite fics. Some of you will probably start bitching about Naruto's portrayal though,  Sintari has her response to that in the form of .  NejiHina, NaruHina, implied SasuNaru.
*Rating:* R.
*Status:* Complete.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Kuro Shi.
*Summary:* It's hard for me to summarize this one... Sasuke and Sakura marry, as do Naruto and Hinata. But the marriage between Sasuke and Sakura degenerates, and when Hinata gets kidnapped and is presumed dead, the relations between the characters messes up even more, then even More when Hinata is brought back alive. This must be one of the angstiest fics I've ever read. The characters are portrayed with extremely human flaws, the depth of the portrayals is simply amazing, and things just keep getting worse and worse (not the fic, the relationships). X'D Read a chapter or two to see for yourself. SasuSaku, NaruSaku, NaruHina.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Uncreative Pseudonym
*Summary:* Shinobis everywhere are being targetted for an unknown reason. Sasuke, Hinata, Sakura and Ino are sent to investigate. As they go, the others show up as well in turns, and I'll just say that reading their scenes gives off as much satisfaction as when you see a character use "that jutsu" the first time in the manga.  (and no, they're not simply being cheaply powered-up, I'd actually say the portrayal of strengths is spot-on. Check out the badass Chouji scene, or even the badass Iruka scene. XD ). SasuHina.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Renoa Heartilly
*Summary:* Tsunade got tired of keeping Sasuke inside Konoha walls, so she assigns him a mission. If you want gradual development, then this is it. Over ten chapters and still nothing has happened. XD Lovely atmosphere though. SasuHina.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Snow Tigra
*Summary:* Yet another excellent, Excellent AU fic. First recced to me by Sariachan. Gaara goes to a school for disturbed children, since childhood he has been able to see ghosts. And well... I'll just say that Gaara's mother reminded me quite vividly of Sadako from Ring at first, very creepy and captivating.
*Rating:* M
*Status:* Complete.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Scented Candles
*Summary:* Hinata and Neji are confused as just as they were getting used to their arranged marriage, the Council decides to break it off and engage Neji and Hanabi instead. Sasuke in the meantime, must suffer the consequences of his decisions after his return. The thing that stood out most for me in this fic is how the author manage to brilliantly simultaneously develop all the characters. Usually, in fics, when the main characters develop, the secondary characters fade, yet in this fic the author manages to simultaneously give depth to all of them, even characters such as Sakura and Hanabi. The gradually developing relationships are similarly Brilliantly portrayed (slowly too, I don't even see a hint of SasuHina yet O_o;; ). SasuHinaNeji.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing.

*Title:* 
*Author:* Sunfreak
*Summary:* A quick NejiHina oneshot. A beautiful portrayal of Neji and Hinata as opposites and complementaries. ^^ A change from the dominantly angst-themed fics from above. ^^;
*Rating:* K+
*Status:* Complete.

I've got some other fic recs, but that's it for now. >_<


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 30, 2006)

sephibroth said:
			
		

> Name:
> Author:chevira lowe
> Summary: History doesn't repeat itself as a punishment [SakuraxKakashi] This one tells mostly about kakashi and how he deals with the death of the 4th and his old teammates. sakxkaka is barely visible. (complete)
> Rating: M
> ...



"The Nature of the Game" is really good. _And_ is complete, another plus.


----------



## WARLOCK_L (Jan 30, 2006)

Name:Hush 	
Author: NaturalCyber
Summary:AU. Mizuki escapes confinement and his revenge on Naruto has disasterous consequences. What will happen when the loudest ninja in Konoha suddenly isn't anymore?
Fiction Rated:M 
Statusngoing



A very nice FF, centered around a Naruto who has lost voice.
A really interesting read, even though, not everone might like the Shounen-Ai implications.(No real Shounen-Ai until NOW, hope it stays like this, I'm not that fond of Shounen-Ai myself^^x)


----------



## etopn23 (Feb 19, 2006)

Title :
Author: chibified kitsunes
Summary :What if Naruto died fighting Sasuke? How would everyone react? A one shot of my take on the reactions of those closest to Naruto. Spoilers for ch 235 of the manga. warnings: character death, crying, author angst [one shot]

Comments: This WILL make you cry.

Title: 
Authot: daeyeth
Summary : A depressed Naruto is kidnapped by Itachi. Akatsuki trains him and Gaara, who they also captured, into fearless weapons. Five years later, Naruto and Gaara return to Konoha to take the jounin exam, but what are Akatsuki's true intentions?

Comments: WOW this author can write, only thing wrong with this is that it's not completed.


----------



## Kotonoro (Mar 4, 2006)

It says we can share favorites so...*laughs* here are my favorites. I don't really have any pairing I particularly ship rabidly and my favorite characters are Team 7 so here are so recommendations. I'll be posting the links and the stories in full so here...

1) Title: Anteros 
Author: rayemars-
Summary: Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura, and the application of Greek concepts to a threesome that has a lot of work ahead of them.
My rec: I think it captures their interaction beautifully. 

Link: 

Quote; 





> Sakura's eyes get greener in the spring.
> 
> Naruto doesn't tell anyone this. She would laugh it off, and Sasuke would just snort; and he doesn't want it to not be taken seriously, because it's true, he's seen it happen for years now--in the academy, as teammates, as teammates without a whole team, and as teammates again. Her eyes get greener in the spring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kotonoro (Mar 4, 2006)

2) Title: "Great Heights" 
Author: Ninjacat
Summary: Uchiha Mikoto on raising the son that will be her killer.
My rec: (Great Uchiha Mikoto Character introspection; she's Sasuke mother)
Link: 

This is part of the story, an excerpt


> It comes up but once between them. Mikoto wants to blame him for not speaking up sooner, but she understands that he would have if she had been ready to listen.
> 
> “I’ve seen the warrant,” Fugaku explains firmly, “and I’ve seen the reports made on him by various members of the Anbu. The warrant is not yet signed. I have been talking at great length with Hokage-sama about it.”
> 
> ...


 *Sorry to double post*
And...
3) 3) Title: Technicolor 
Author: Asuka Kerasu
Summary: Sasuke dreams his what-ifs in Technicolor
My rec: This is how Sasuke should be written. Asuka's great, she has a multichapter Team 7 fic in progress as well.  
Link: 

This is an excerpt (part of the story)-


> He's kept inside for a week. By the end, he knows that the Sound four have left. By the end, he's found a box under Kakashi's sink. There are goggles inside, with a little Uchiha fan stamped on the inside of the arm, and a lock of long hair that's the exact same color as the girl on his genin team's picture, tied with a blood-stiff scrap of cloth. Sasuke wonders what he would keep of Naruto's -- an empty ramen package maybe. He has no trouble imagining the lock of bright pink hair, singed at the end.
> 
> He keeps resenting them for a few months, and then, gradually, life goes back to normal. His hate is still there, still burning -- but it can't reach all of him, kept at bay by a ton of distractions as his life goes on. He's almost -- yes, almost happy. And it feels like a bad thought when he wonders if his parents would have begrudged him this, these small moments of happiness. He still misses them, and he still trains to avenge them, but there are moments when Kakashi teaches him a cool new jutsu, or Sakura actually does something useful -- she's starting to train as a medic, and it fits her -- or Naruto acts even more stupid than usual and yet it works, and then he forgets. He still hides his smiles because they would squeal or mock him too much, but they're there all the same. He's not happy all the time, but it happens, and every time it's like a small, unexpected present.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Mar 6, 2006)

Just read - The Road Less Travelled 
By - Fiona
Summary - Sasuke tells Naruto about the cursed seal in the forest of death. This and subsequent events lead Sasuke and Naruto to become closer friends.
Pairings -  Sasuke and Sakura is where it's trending


I also liked - Between Sun and Moon.
by - Kaara
Basicly Ino on team 7. A friendship type of fic.
Pairings - Ino and Naruto eventualy


Team 8
by - S'TarKan
Naruto on Team 8 instead of Kiba
Pairings -Naruto and Hinata


----------



## BattousaiMS (Mar 12, 2006)

*Name:* 
*Author:* Himura Shingen
*Pairing:* NaruOC, SasuSaku?, GaaraOC?, ShikaTema, NejiHina, GaaraIno?
*Status:* Ongoing
*Summary:* After the vally of the end fight, Naruto meets Kyuubi and has a revelation about his(Naruto) origin. Now he must decided how to live with it and how to use it to accomplish the goals set up upon him.


*Name:* , 
*Author:* Lolligaggin 
*Pairing:* NaruIno
*Status:* Ongoing
*Summary:* A set of NaruIno stories with pretty good interactions. You Owe Me involves NaruIno trapped in a blackout. I Won't Tell, is NaruIno teaming up to break up SasuSaku only to fall for each other.

*Name:* 
*Author:* Cyberwing
*Pairing:* ShikaTema
*Status:* Ongoing
*Summary:* Temari is attacked in Konoha by an assassin. Who else then Shikamaru to save the day. He who was hunted by Temari all day for pleasure. Anyway It's very comical.


----------



## Sean[FD] (Mar 16, 2006)

*Waves his hand* Yo
Alright, some may have already been mentioned (like Training for the Job, which is an awesome fanfic that you all should check out  ) but I don't think these others have.. and if they have... well... deal with it

Name: 'I think you better leave right now'
Author: purrfectly679
Summary: It's a Sasuke x Naruto fanfic but.. even if your not into that sort of thing.. I think you'll all enjoy it. It does take awhile to read though.. it took me like 12-16 hours. But it's beautifully done.

It's completed. You can go here:  (which is the author's fanfiction.net url) to read it. (The unedited links to chapter 9 and 19 can be found in her profile, if your interested.. or a pervert )

Name: 'Broken'
Author: blackarora
Summary: It's a suprise... go read it... it's filled with angst, if you enjoy that stuff (I know I do) I suppose I could give you a hint.. there are dark themes and rape involved... but it's quite good actually (the fanfic, that is)
If you can't handle that stuff then obviously do not read it.

It's not completed.. last updated on 3/7/06
The link to the fic is: 

Name: 'Just another day in paradise.'
Author: blackarora
Summary: It's a Naruto x Sasuke set in the present.. but it's not bad.. it's quite good actually.. I'd bet money that any/all of you would enjoy it. All 54?  haha just kidding.. but it's really good sooo

It's completed.. YAY
The link to the fic is: 
It's filled with just as much angst as the other fic of blackarora, and some rape as well.
Again, if you cannot handle this kind of stuff then simply do not read it. I don't want to hear on the news 2 weeks from now that someone got a wonderful idea and chained someone up inside their school bathroom or some weird thing like that.


----------



## FirebatMIV (Mar 18, 2006)

Death's Precipice
BY Sh33p
Summary: A good Rock Lee one shot that manages to explore the depths of his character without resorting to Rock Lee cliches. Excellent characterization.


Catch-22
BY Sh33p
Summary: Disjointed stories that vary from humorous to touching. A very good fic. Especially for those /w low attention spans.

Pairings(SakuNaru, NaruHina and some others)

Team 8
BY S'Tarkan
Summary: Well written, great characterization and everyone remains in character. There are some continuity errors with the Manga, but the story is brilliant. Essentially, it is a Naruto AU fic with Naruto ending up in Team 8 with Shino and Hinata rather than 7. Yet, the reasons behind this change is well explained. Just read it. It's great.


The Butterfly Effect
BY Link and Luigi
Summary: My favorite Link and Luigi fic. Magic crystals that can alter the past, and the cast of Naruto naturally takes full advantage. Chapters vary from humorous to introspective/sad.


One Hundred Days
BY Aaron Nowak
Summary: Naruto leaves to train with Jiraya. This fic follows both Naruto and Sakura as they attempt to get stronger before meeting again in 100 days. The chapters are a little long, but it is a well-written story.

Pairings: (NaruSaku)


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 5, 2006)

FirebatMIV said:
			
		

> Death's Precipice
> BY Sh33p
> Summary: A good Rock Lee one shot that manages to explore the depths of his character without resorting to Rock Lee cliches. Excellent characterization.
> 
> ...


Oh dag, I _loved_ those two fics by Sh33p!  Especially Death's Precipice, since we get to see a more serious, dare I say darker side of Lee.  Just brilliant.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Apr 12, 2006)

Marysmary said:
			
		

> *Name:*
> *Author:* Hibiki54
> *Summary*: The Uchiha clan were known as genius ninja. But all clans have that one black sheep. Meet Uchiha Itachi, born genius and the laziest ninja you will ever find! How does he accomplish anything while pissing off his parents and sleeping in most of the day?Rating: T
> *Status:* Ongoing/On Hold
> ...



Wow! That's me!


----------



## LitaJ (May 21, 2006)

*New Rec*

This piece of fiction has recenlty caught my notice there at FF.net (and likely yours as well  if go there as much as I do)
And I can`t see why none has yet to Rec it!!

*Title:*_ Naruto: Different Beginings _[@] 
*Author:*_ Ethan Darkcrow _[@] 
*Summary:* _[AU] What if Obito never died, and Rin never 'went away? Instead, what if the two of them raised Yondaime's son away from the pressure and hatred of Konoha's villagers? How would have life turned out? Read and find out! _

 The author is original in his choice of characters to raise Naruto  and where they decide to do it, in a retired nin community.
 I find it has a good portrayal of  Obito and Rin`s characters  as to what they could have been had they lived based on the events of Kakashi Gaiden . The cannon characters also appear to have been  well thought as they react to Naruto and his arrival in Konoha. The story flows  well and while the author did spend a few chapters portraying his training it was not done excessively. 

I really like the way the story seems to be going... he does have Naruto more powerful then in cannon but I don't think he is turning fox-boy into a Gary-Stue


_LitaJ_


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 21, 2006)

*Title:* Scarlet
*Author:* Yamisui
*Summary:* Itachi's life story up until the Uchiha massacre.  This is a very psychological fic, with in-depth descriptions of Itachi's thoughts and motiviations as he gradually comes to hate his clan.
*Rating:* T
_Link:_ 

*Title:* Second Chances
*Author:* Red Crow
*Summary:* In the future, Sasuke's departure to go to Oro leads to all kinds of horrible events in Konoha.  Eventually regretting what he has caused, Sasuke sends Naruto back into the past (i.e. the beginning of the series) to fix things.  This is a really interesting story, because it shows how the major events of the canon storyline could have turned out differently.
*Rating:* T
*Link:* 

*Title:* Switched!
*Author:* Minnionette
*Summary:* Naruto and Saukra switch bodies.  Hilarity ensues.  This is the funniest fic I have ever read--some parts had me literally laughing out loud!  Inner Sakura and the Kyuubi do _not_ get along well, Naruto has to deal with certain biological realities of the female body, and a love potion goes horribly, _horribly_ wrong.
*Rating:* T
*Link:*


----------



## Hokage_Kakashi (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fan Fic =D*

*Title*:Naruto-Red Lightning
*Author*:
*Summary*: Its still in process so it doesnt have a good summary heres a link

Rating: M
*Status*: Finished First Chap Only


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 25, 2006)

*Title* - Garden Of Sanctuary 
*Author* - Nes Mikel 
*Summary* - Oneshot. An alternate ending to Naruto. The Heavens describe the Garden a peaceful paradise. The Hells describe the Garden a baneful prison. In here... Which is it?

*Title* - Medusa Javelin 
*Author* - Nes Mikel 
*Summary* - A failed mission leaves the dreams of Team 7 forever shattered. As Sakura struggles to cope with Naruto's imprisonment, she slowly discovers a secret that has been hidden away from her for a long long time... 

Medusa Javelin is the companion fic to Garden of Sanctuary.

*Title* - Never Cut Twice 
*Author* - shadowmaster62 
*Summary* - After failing to save Sasuke, Naruto escapes the village. Now alone, on the run, and wielding the sword of the Demon of the Mist, Naruto tries to rebuild his life as a ninja. NarutoTemari pairing.

Never Cut Twice is complete which is a bonus on top of an already awesome story.

Also could you fix the link to the original fanfic recs thread and could someone tell me what happened to Genin by Flashfyre5 cos it doesnt seem to be on ff.net anymore.


----------



## PsyBomb (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad this thead is here. I ran out of books in RL, and was about to claw my way out of my own skin out of boredom.

These stories are REALLY good, and an inspiration to a writer like myself.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 26, 2006)

Insomniac said:
			
		

> Also could you fix the link to the original fanfic recs thread


Unfortunately, the original fic recs thread seems to have been deleted or something; I can't find it anymore. XD You're not missing all that much, though; it wasn't all that big, and nothing much in it that hasn't been posted here by this point.

Haven't been here for a while, and it's a pleasant surprise to see just how much this thread has grown. Lots of good stuff here.  And, since I haven't recced stuff in a while...


* Name: *
* Author: *
* Summary: *NaruSasuSaku. Why is Sakura waking up between her two teammates anyway? And how will Team 7 cope with the repercussions?
*Rating: *M
*Status: *Complete (w/ ongoing sequel)

Teamwork is the quintessential NaruSasuSaku fic, and is largely responsible for making what was once a relatively obscure pairing into something with a real presence into something with a real presence in the fandom. I've lost count of how many times I've seen someone say they were "converted" to the Team 7 OT3 by this fic, and for good reason; the pairing as done in this fic almost seems to be the natural solution to the ever-troublesome Team 7 love-triangle, though at the same time it brings with it a heap of new problems to be worked out. The writing is wonderful, and the characterization is flawless; IMO, the author's grasp of the characters is one of the best, if not the best, in the fandom. (There's a reason why several of her other stories have already been recced here.)

The plot basically centers around our three intrepid heroes waking up after (ahem) a rousing night of passion, realizing what's just happened, and trying to sort through the consequences afterward. It's character-focused through and through, but there's a decent plot and even some action to mix things up a bit anyway. It's just a superb fic all around; even if the idea of a threesome fic (it does contain yaoi as well as het) doesn't sound like your cup of tea, I'd recommend at least checking it out. You may be surprised.


* Name: *
* Author: *
* Summary: *A bit of the Silent Hill series mixed in with Naruto. Trapped in an illusion whose rules are unknown, they struggle to find answers before darkness consumes them.
* Rating: *M
* Status: *Complete

Silent Hill, for those who don't know (I didn't), is a horror videogame franchise--the recent movie adaptation has probably made it more known, but anyway. Even if you know nothing about the game, the plot is easy enough to follow, although it's certainly bizarre at first. Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura find themselves trapped in some sort of genjutsu world where they're high school students (no, relax, it's not a high school fic) and just about everything, from the other characters' personalities to their own abilities, is reversed (Naruto is popular, Sasuke's an outcast, Sakura [usually the brain of the group, of course] can't read, etc.). What's more, unless they play along with the genjutsu, the slightest misstep can send the world shifting into a dark version of itself, where the other characters become zombie monster things, and things in general get a lot more dangerous.

Pairing hints lean toward SasuSaku and NaruHina as the fic progresses, but it's very understated, and for the most part you can pretty much read it as a gen fic if you choose. A good read, all in all.


* Name: *
* Author: *
* Summary: *Sakura leaves first.  Kakashi leaves second.  And all that's left to do is nothing.
* Rating: *T
* Status: *Oneshot; complete

This is an extraordinarily powerful oneshot, tragic but beautifully written. Kakashi commits suicide after blaming himself for Sakura's death on a mission. The fic explores that decision, how it came to pass, and how it affects the rest of the people in Kakashi's life. No pairings, just layers upon layers of meaning, and a heartbreaking but gorgeous ending. (I will warn you that as fics go, this is one of the most effective tearjerkers I've read.)


* Name: *
* Author: *
* Summary: *His family is dead, his brother is a murderer, his heart is missing.  They call him a genius.
* Rating: *T
* Status: *Oneshot; complete

A slightly-longer-than-drabble-length glimpse at Sasuke and how he deals just after his clan's murder. The writing is wonderfully descriptive yet simple, and the author really makes you feel for Sasuke. The fic's short enough that I've read it what must be dozens of times, and yet each time I do so it still makes an impression on me. It's definitely one of those pieces that sticks with you for a while afterward.


* Name: *
* Author: *
* Summary: *...Naruto loses sleep but not like that, and it's all Sasuke's fault.
* Rating: *T
* Status: *Oneshot; complete

This is a very sweet little fic, and manages to be touching without being overly sappy or sentimental, which is an accomplishment. Sasuke has nightmares; Naruto begins to notice this as they go on more missions together, and develops the habit of nudging/poking his teammate just slightly enough to jostle him out of it every time he sees him dreaming. It's SasuNaru, but it's done gradually and the relationship between the two is pretty much just friendship for most of the story.



> He knows how bad dreams can be, how terrifying and real and utterly _desolate_ it can be when no one?s there to wake you.
> 
> But he?s careful, very very careful, in his nudges and mumbled ??shu-up bassard,? and ?s?op _snoring_?? because the last thing he wants to do is have a half-awake, moody Uchiha turning over with a kunai or something.
> 
> ...


Overall, it's a very enjoyable read. It's surprisingly in character, too, which is good since I dislike stuff that's _too _fluffy. 

Anyway, that's enough fic for now.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Jul 4, 2006)

Title: 
Author: 
Summary: A humor fic that shows what would happen if shinobi tried to enjoy themselves by celebrating holidays. I laughed more reading this fiction than any other humor fic on ff.net. Celebrating "Coming Out Day" is the funniest thing ever.  
Rating: K+
Status: Incomplete


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know if these have been recomended yet, but here goes:
Foxhound
by Kraken's Ghost
Summary: Naruto and Kyuubi are forced to make a dangerous gamble when they’re forced into a corner. Rating for violence and explicit cursing.


Legends of the Fox
by Patient Mountain 
This story is writtenina discontinuing manne that makes sense in the grand scheme of things.  Read it and you'll know what I mean.  It goes into what happens after the Chunin exams once the characters have grown up.


Wlaking Corpse
By  dazdnconfusd730

Naruto has left Konoha and grown up with Kyuubi.  Then he returns, stronger, but with a terrible secret.

Colors of Life and Death
By Songbird21
no summery because I can't make one up that would be good enough for the story.

Please read these stories, my summerys are aweful, but the stories rock.


----------



## Specula (Jul 9, 2006)

Yo! I've found a couple of gems in my quest for the holy grail of Naruto fanfiction. These are the ones I've found. Not sure if they've been suggested yet or not:

Title: The Person I Admire.

Author: Gadalla Rune.

Summary: Its been 3 years since the fight with Sasuke. Hinata has been waiting patiently for Naruto to return, and he finally has. What adventures will the two go through in order to find love and ultimately, each other? NaruHina mostly.

Link: 

Title: Simplicity is Complexity.

Author: Opposing Force.

Summary: Three years of absense means three years of isolation. Upon returning to Konoha, he realizes someone still loves him, and yet he can't seem to find the heart to love her. NaruHina, HinaNaruKyuubi, and more.

Link: 

Oh, and my main fic is below:

Name: A Tail of Two Bijus.

Author: Specula.

Summary: After being forced by her Biju to commit the horrific act of raising the dead, Yukiko flees the Hidden Village of the Snow for Konoha, only to find acceptance in the arms of a fellow Jinchuriki. NarutoxOC, Possibly others. Complete at last!

Link:


----------



## waterdruid (Jul 23, 2006)

*A New Cause*

Naruto gets fedup with Konoha and leaves. On his journey he runs into an unexpected group and decided to join them. After several years Naruto returns, but what are his intentions and how far will he go to accomplish them? [Completed]
Complete - Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - Action/Adventure - Chapters: 21 - Words: 107411


----------



## waterdruid (Jul 23, 2006)

Naruto graduates a year early and gets sent off to train at another village.
Naruto - Fiction Rated: T - English - General - Chapters: 43 - Words: 141119


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Jul 23, 2006)

This one hell of a hilarious one-shot fanfic that I have read. This takes place after the hunt for Sasuke while Neji is recovering from his battles.


By YamiPaladinofChaos
[Crossover with Ranma] An unexpected causality interrupts Naruto and Sasuke's fight, hurtling them to the doors of the Tendo Dojo. Yet even as they navigate the chaos of Nerima, back home, their disappearance causes a chaos all its own.

BTW, for those that read my fanfic, expect an update tonight.


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 6, 2006)

Fics that I've read and would like you to try and read it.

-----

Title: 
Author: 
Main Pair: ShinoHinata
Rating: T
Genre: Romance/Drama

Short Summary:
[Multichapter]"Gah! that's not the point! The point is we're supposed to be training, and you're the only guy I can trust to train with her, NOT make a move on her, and put in a good word for me!" Kiba leaves to go on a mission, entrusting Hinata to Shino.

[love this one!]

-----

Title: 
Author: 
Main Pair: SasuSaku
Rating: T
Genre: Romance/Humor

Short Summary:
AU: Uchiha Sasuke had it all. Wealth, power, looks, and women eating out of the palm of his hands. But the only way to keep it is to find a wife! Shouldn't be too hard right? But why does that pink one seems oddly uninterested? Rewritten!

[Although I hate Sasuke, this fic is really good!]

-----

Title: 
Author: 
Main Pair: ItaSaku
Rating: M
Genre: Romance/Horror

Short Summary:
...If I'm quiet, I'll slide up behind you, and if you hear me, I'll enjoy trying to find you...Betrayal, lust, power, death. Is her body the only thing Itachi has stolen from her? Or her heart? ItachiSakura, MAJOR AO, Seriously no kids, S&M, Dark

[2 words: No kids ]


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Aug 6, 2006)

Title: Naruto: First Sight
Author: Amazor'dra
Link: 
Summary: This story centers around the Nibi jinchuuriki.  After her caretaker is killed by the Akatsuki who are hunting her, she is assigned to a genin team and sent to Konoha to take the Chuunin Exam. Very well-written, and both the jinchuuriki and her teammates are really interesting characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Title: Sei
Author: Sarephtar
Link: 
Summary: A series of short stories about Deidara.  A must-read if you're a Deidara fan.




Title: The Perfect Gift
Author: The-MarmaladeCat1
Link: 
Summary: In order to get access to Sandaime's personal library, Oro has to convince his sensei that he really does care about his teammates.


----------



## Yeko (Aug 10, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Colors of Life and Death
> By Songbird21
> no summery because I can't make one up that would be good enough for the story.


Awwwww. Thanks ROTC! *Hugs*


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Aug 12, 2006)

Lillian said:
			
		

> *Name:*
> *Author:*
> *Summary:* Rated M.  [NaruHina]Ten years into Naruto timeline. Many of Naruto's friends have died. War tears up the peace that Kohona saw since the sealing of the Kyuubi. How to fix this? Time Traveling via Demon Kitsune, of course!



I back this one up 100-fold. 

The plot is overly simplistic: A future Naruto is finds himself in a room with seven (or was it nine?) of the last Konoha shinobi. Truly there's no hope for Konoha as Orochimaru has succeded in taking the city. Naruto is left with only one option as the Hyuuga grounds begin to crumble. Go back in time! Wheee!

The story is, like I said, really simplistic. And the detail in the beginning is rather lacking, but as it continues it rapdily improves. What makes this fic worth reading is a combination of its suspsenseful dialogue, the older generation's musings, some humorous word-play on Naruto's part (Sasuke and Naruto are doing a D-rank gardening mission and Naruto states after seeing a garden snake, "Don't get bitten by a snake Sasuke,"), and Naruto's newfound badassery (it's not accentuated though). The author does a very good job at not spoiling secrets and sublety makes them known (few will notice until the very end).

The only downfall is it's rather slow on updates, 1.5 months per (like) 10k words.

The only other fic I'd really reccomend is: 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Rated T.  [NaruTemari]: The plot is totally overused and it's the only humorous fic I'll reccomend to anyone with a straight face. Naruto joins Akatsuki (gasp!), but Itachi and Kisame are rather laid back. It's mostly about Naruto and Temari living their lives freely amongst the quirky ninja that follow them around. It's probably not worth reading if you don't have much free time, but I have to quote two short sections from the fic, as it's my favorite part:



> ?This is not junk! I used to have the greatest known collection of JAWS memorabilia in the world, but I was forced to leave it all behind in hidden mist,?
> 
> ?You must really like the movie,?
> 
> ...



Later that day (after Kisame finding out Jaws was playing) at the theater...



> Temari considered her many snack options and turned to the greasy man behind the counter, ?Large popcorn please, and two root beers.?
> 
> The man wiped his greasy hands on his greasy shirt and grabbed the popcorn scoop, ?What?r you goin to??
> 
> ...



Well, whatever.


Errm edit:

I forgot my favorite NaruHina fic:


*You Can't Always Get What You Want*
7 Chapters, complete, 40k words
*Author*: David-d
*Summary*: I don't know if David is an anthropologist or something, but he's totally got japanese and chinese culture down to the nitty gritty. He uses it to great effect in this strange "Naruto ends up at a bar whining about Sakura" story. There's no way to describe it, but it's his best Naruto fic in my opinion.


----------



## Guardsman Bass (Aug 15, 2006)

*Title*: 
*Author:* _Desaix_
*Summary*: A Naruto-Sakura pairing that goes on a different path after the Gaara retrieval arc, although there are some differences before that. It involves the creation and management of a satellite village. Describing it in a summary form is difficult, because the fanfic is so large and expansive.
*Status*: Ongoing (hopefully)
*Comments*: This is one of the three best fanfictions I have ever read, period (not just in Naruto). It is an amazingly expansive work that creates and upholds a fascinating, complete world of Naruto, and involves a full cast of well-characterized characters.

I can not understate how well the characterization was done in this fanfiction; all the characters seem very much like they would be and are, personality-wise, in terms of the manga. They develop as we would expect them to. Furthermore, the Naruto-Sakura pairing was developed in a highly realistic manner which took into account conflicted feelings about Sasuke.

The only real flaws I can think of is that it might be possible to consider Naruto to be overpowered in the fanfic, and the Major Villains (Akatsuki and Oro) take a serious backseat until later in the fic, whereupon they are too quickly resolved. Still, it is an amazingly good read; I would recommend it to any Naruto fanfic reader.

*Title*: _Future Legends_
*Author*: Jeremy
*Summary*: It is an ongoing story, told in flashback form during the events of the Tsunade Retrieval Arc from the perspectives of the Sannin, about their early days, when they were still only genin under the tutelage of Sarutobi.
*Status*: Ongoing/On Hold
*Comments*: First off, let me comment that Jeremy - whoever he or she is - is one of the best authors I have had the pleasure to read, including pro authors as well as fanfic authors.

This story does not disappoint. It is told in an easily read format, in a highly consistent setting that meshes perfectly with the manga. One of the big draws for me, though, is his characterization of Orochimaru - the origins of his motives, and the like. It fit so well that I've had a hard time thinking of other ways that Oro could reach his current state.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 15, 2006)

Name: Um... my Naru Hina fan fiction
Author: Brant Kogasu
Summary:well, this group is after Naruto they captur him but hinata finds naruto, they both get stuck in a cave and the romance begins.


----------



## Crimson_Eyes (Aug 15, 2006)

oh yea, here's the link
Here


----------



## Zireael (Aug 16, 2006)

*Title:* Inner Demon 
*Author:* WS.Blue
*Link:* 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Summary:* A great and powerful demon attacked the Hidden Village of the Leaf twelve years ago, defeated by the Hokage of the shinobi village. The demon was sealed into the tiny body of a newborn infant, a young girl of the Haruno clan, Haruno Sakura.

*Title:* Dimensional Exchanges 
*Author:* XyoushaX
*Link:* 
*Status:* COMPLETE
*Summary:* Sakura is sucked into another world, and has to figure out a way to come back to the Shinobi world. But what if her origins lie in this new dimension, and not in Konoha? Is she really meant to be a kunoichi? 

*Title:* Beyond Hearts and Minds 
*Author:* XyoushaX
*Link:* 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Summary:* Demons of yore spring up for unknown reasons. Recruited by a child ghost, Hinata falls into the messy job of sealing things up. Naruto and Sasuke are unwittingly dragged in. And Sakura seems to know more than she lets out on. [naruxhina, maybe sasuxsaku] Sequel to Dimensional Exchanges.

*Title:* Narutotachi Goes to Hogwarts! 
*Author:* Yarochisai
*Link:* 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Summary:* Naruto and co. are on a mission at Hogwarts going undercover as students to keep things safe. However, learning new magic, it seems they're causing more harm than good. Watch out Dumbledore. The ninjas are coming.


----------



## ydraliskos (Aug 20, 2006)

Some pretty good recs  

Tho I didn't much like Ripple Effect and Torn.

In the first one, the writer has an annoying style of rarely telling you some important and un-deducable things, and the plot kinda clogs. Same problem in characterization. I guess he thinks "Show, don't Tell" is a good writing tactic.    

Torn was just sasuke being a western-style wife beater  Totally out of context with everything   Especially the western type of socialization and family, it almost looked like Sasuke lived in suburban america.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I guess I should do a more in-depth recomendation, eh?


By 
Summary by Author: AU, Naruto x Tayuya. Naruto follows Sasuke to Sound Village in an attempt to keep his promise to Sakura. Why he stays there is another reason entirely.

It's short but easily one of the best Naruto/Tayuya fictions out there today. It delves into Sasuke's character enough that you can sympathize with him on a level. What's even more amazing is that the author guessed exactly how far Sasuke would go to get revenge before that even came out in the manga. 



By 
Summary by Author: She realized why Naruto was so desperate to keep his promises. It hurts like hell when you break one that you wanted to keep so badly. NaruSaku, NaruShiz.

A most excellent fiction. Although it's not as long as some(a little under 10k words) it's still more powerful than 99% of serious fictions on FF.net. While all the characters are portrayed well, Tsunade's personalization brings a powerful performance. I would read it just to see how the author writes her even if you don't like the pairings.



By 
Summary by Author: Naruto wanted recognition, but not as a boxer shorts superninja! With challengers, girls, and women all hunting down Naruto's new alter ego, he's going to have trouble making the real Naruto known! ActionRomanceHumor NARUXLOTTAGIRLSXBOXER

I am so surprised no one has mentioned this fiction. It is the funniest fic I've ever read. As a humor fic, it really hits the mark with witty and slapstick humor. If you like harem animes(Tenchi, Love Hina, Ranma 1/2) you'll love this.



By 
Summary by Author: Now friends, Ino is shocked to discover Sakura is clueless about dating. Her tutorials help Sakura get Sasuke, but was that the point? YURI. SakuraIno

The summary that nighinvisible gives this fiction is a vast understatement; this is, without a doubt, the premier InoxSakura fiction on FF.net. The way the author writes the characters is dead-on; it makes this pairing seem feasible. It does, of course, contain lemons(not all of them Yuri) so don't read it if you don't like that sort of thing. 



By 
Summary by Author: Funny how a simple shift in fate changes everything and nothing at the same time. Naruto?s life had Obito lived and Rin died. Epic fic.

There is only so much I can say about a fiction like "Goggles." It's superbly writen and the characterizations stay mostly canon with the exception of Kakashi who stays his ridged self from Kakashi Gaiden. The thing that is so wonderful about this story is that it is _believable_. It's not extraordinary but it doesn't have to be; it's supposed to be what "AU" means, another branch of the same story. I recommend this more than my own fictions.


----------



## Permanent (Aug 20, 2006)

The Frog and the Princess
By Syaoran no Hime

Site: 

*Author's Summary*nce upon a time in Hidden Leaf kingdom ruled by Uchiha Sasuke, there lived a frog-girl morphing boy, a schizophrenic lady, a timid maid, and some other colorful personalities that make life for Konoha less boring. And of course, romance. NaruHina InoShika

*My Notes*: Syao is actually pretty well known in the Naruto fandom. She has penned over 150 fanfictions (with almost all being over 2k words long) and half are Naruto. In this story, Hinata finds a friend in a amphibian named Naruto, who was transformed into a frog. Naruto has his eyes set on Sakura, but slowly falls for Hinata. Unfortuneately, although this fanfiction is 33 chapters long, it's on (permanent?) hiatus. _But with your cooperation and reviews, the author just might get back on track. I know for sure she's not dead from FF.net as her last story was uploaded on the 17th of August._


----------



## lynxie (Aug 26, 2006)

*Name*: Hana Ni Arashi  
*Author*: Raina1
*Rating*:  T 
*Status*: ongoing

*Author's Summary*:  Uchiha Katana was born into a life on the run, always having to be one step ahead of an enemy she cannot see or understand, in a story she has only become a part of by chance. Her father is the man who keeps her to this path - HIS path - one wrought of a tragedy fueled by the revenge he swore to take long ago. Will Katana fall to the curse of being a Uchiha or reach out and take hold of her own happiness?

*My notes* : This is the best fanfict I ever had read. I am a fan of this story.  
Naruto and co. are now in their late twenties. They have kids... 
I found this fanfict on these boards, but I didn't saw it in this topic, and it is more then 6 months ago. Story is still getting updates. 

Great story telling, IMO... 
The story is not only about Katana...
I wish I remembered who posted it before, because she/he deserves reps!


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 2, 2006)

If you are of the "Yondaime = Naruto's dad" population:


Author: Clarlie
Summary: Fighting Naruto Orochimaru decides to use an ace in his sleeve. But things seem to happen not the way he planned. Now Konoha receives a powerful ally. But why Naruto is not happy at all?

My 2 cents: One of the things that makes this fic good is the reasonable way Yondaime came back.  The characters are never OOC, and this part is completed.  He...she...is already working on the next part, which is good, also^_^

Not a Yondaime/daddy story:


Author: Mirazhe1
Summary: (from ff.net)Be not afraid of greatness: some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon them. [Finished]

My 2 cents: It's a wonderfully written alternetive to the Naruto world we know....it's really hard to explain, but it's a great story. (I saw Sakura and Sasuke bashing...among other things, so don't read if you like those two characters.)


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Sep 3, 2006)

Two recent fics by the same author, I thought I'd link them:

From Six: I love this idea. Naruto performs a technique that unknowingly splits his mind into 7 different personalities (6 including himsef), each personality specializes in something different, so he changes fighting styles several times during combat. It's a fun idea. Also, his sensei becomes Ibiki... I'd better not spoil anymore 


Two Steps Back: Essentially, it's Sasuke's "For the Love of My Friends", except Sasuke is blind. It seems rather promising, as the first two chapters have Sasuke acting perfectly in character.


----------



## Dejablue (Sep 5, 2006)

*Sunshine For Sorrow *
by : The Denominator

*Summary*: It's been years since Kiba left Konoha, since Hinata last saw him. What became of two loves that didn't take the chance to grow?  (For those kibaHina fans out there. A sweet would-be romance.  )

Rated: *T* - still being updated.

*Link*: 

~~

*Legacy*
by: The Infamous Jack

*Summary*: Overly ambitious, Orochimaru endowed Sasuke with more power than any man has the right to. Now, eight years after leaving Konoha, Naruto joins a last desperate rebellion against him.  KibaHinaNaru, LeeTen, SakuSasuIno, KakaAnko  (Not overly focused on Naruto.  It looks like everyone will get a chance to shine.  Which is good.) 

Rated : *T * - still being updated

*Link*: "Once Again" ? 2:40

    * 0:00 Ciara - "Goodies"
    * 0:09 Boston - "Foreplay/Long Time"
    * 0:12 Ludacris - "Pimpin' All Over The World"
    * 0:32 Fabolous - "Breathe"
    * 1:16 Ying Yang Twins - "Wait"
    * 1:23 The Verve - "Bittersweet Symphony"
    * 1:44 Slim Thug - "I Ain't Heard Of That"
    * 1:57 Oasis - "Wonderwall"
    * 2:06 Arrested Development - "Tennessee"
    * 2:08 Webbie - "Give Me That"
    * 2:08 Young Jeezy ft. Mannie Fresh - "And Then What"
    * 2:19 Genesis - "Follow You Follow Me"
    * 2:19 Ratatat - "Bustelo"
    * 2:19 Boredoms - "Acid Police"
    * 2:30 The Five Stairsteps - "O-o-h Child"
    * 2:38 Eminem - "Ass Like That"

~~

*Somebody Else's Bar*
by: The Infamous Jack

*Summary*:  Much needed cash has convinced the Fifth to send 'Konoha's finest' to manage a local public house. Hidden talents emerge as each genin seeks to make as much cash as they can. Not a drunkfic, no real pairings. KibaTen, perhaps. 

Rated : *G* - complete. One Shot. ( A silly little story that makes no sense yet makes a lot of sense at the same time. )

*Link*: "Once Again" ? 2:40

    * 0:00 Ciara - "Goodies"
    * 0:09 Boston - "Foreplay/Long Time"
    * 0:12 Ludacris - "Pimpin' All Over The World"
    * 0:32 Fabolous - "Breathe"
    * 1:16 Ying Yang Twins - "Wait"
    * 1:23 The Verve - "Bittersweet Symphony"
    * 1:44 Slim Thug - "I Ain't Heard Of That"
    * 1:57 Oasis - "Wonderwall"
    * 2:06 Arrested Development - "Tennessee"
    * 2:08 Webbie - "Give Me That"
    * 2:08 Young Jeezy ft. Mannie Fresh - "And Then What"
    * 2:19 Genesis - "Follow You Follow Me"
    * 2:19 Ratatat - "Bustelo"
    * 2:19 Boredoms - "Acid Police"
    * 2:30 The Five Stairsteps - "O-o-h Child"
    * 2:38 Eminem - "Ass Like That"

If you like these stories please give them reviews.  Reviews can be a helpful driving force to any writer.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 7, 2006)

> Name: Genin
> Author: Flashfyre5
> Description: Naruto has tried for 4 years to pass the Chuunin exam and failed. Not because of a failure to win, (he's been the runaway winner of the final every time) but because of prejudice against him as a demon. Now a chance has come for him to finally advance, but then the shit hits the fan.
> 
> One of the older classics on ff.net, this is one of the first fics i read. It's an amazing work of fiction, though keep in mind that this is written pre Sasuke running away arc.



It seems missing from ff.net and the author profile only listed 4 Ranma fanfics, no Naruto fanfics anywhere.  His web site link is not valid, waiting for a reply to email...


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (Sep 8, 2006)

*Akemi's Love...did it even get read by ONE person?!?!*

*
Name: Akemi's Love
Author: Kakashi's_Girl
Summary: A new girl is on the island looking for Kakashi and becomes Sakura's best friend and ends up dying in the last chapter
Rating:T
Status: Ongoing
*


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Sep 8, 2006)

Wilykat said:
			
		

> It seems missing from ff.net and the author profile only listed 4 Ranma fanfics, no Naruto fanfics anywhere.  His web site link is not valid, waiting for a reply to email...



I was quite saddened when I couldn't find that fic also. The summary made it sound rather good. Post the link here/status of the fic if/when you can.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Sep 8, 2006)

Kakashi's_girl said:
			
		

> *
> Name: Akemi's Love
> Author: Kakashi's_Girl
> Summary: A new girl is on the island looking for Kakashi and becomes Sakura's best friend and ends up dying in the last chapter
> ...


It's not a really smart idea to give away the ending... but that's just me...


----------



## Specula (Sep 9, 2006)

I've found possibly the most hillarious one shot ever. 

Title: Owner's Guide & Manual to UZUMAKI NARUTO

Link: 

Summary: Congratulations! You're the proud new owner of an UZUMAKI NARUTO unit. Read this manual and learn how to take care of your new ninja!


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 9, 2006)

Specula said:
			
		

> I've found possibly the most hillarious one shot ever.
> 
> Title: Owner's Guide & Manual to UZUMAKI NARUTO
> 
> ...


That is the best thing ever!


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Sep 9, 2006)

Wilykat said:
			
		

> It seems missing from ff.net and the author profile only listed 4 Ranma fanfics, no Naruto fanfics anywhere.  His web site link is not valid, waiting for a reply to email...



After brushing up on my googleese *coughIhadn'tthoughttosearchforitcough* I found some of it at mediaminer, although I'm not sure if this is the fic in its entirerty: .


----------



## Dejablue (Sep 10, 2006)

*Battle Royale Shinobi Edition.*

Title: *Battle Royale Shinobi Edition*
by: *Martial Horror*

*Summary*: Based off the hit film, Battle Royale, Naruto and the entire cast of younger shinobi are forced to kill eachother on a remote island, or die. NaruSakuSasu, Kiba Hinata, some Neji Hinata. Rating for violence and character death. 

Rated: *T*  Still being updated
genre: Action/Adventure/Suspense 

*Link*: 

You remember Zabuza saying he had to fight fellow ninja in an all out battle for survival?  And only the lone suvivor would be the winner?  Well this is sort of like that.  Only playing closer to the novel, manga, movie that is Battle Royale.  Its a good story if you're up for some killing.  Just don't throw a fit!  This author shows no favoratism in who lives or dies.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 10, 2006)

Wilykat said:
			
		

> It seems missing from ff.net and the author profile only listed 4 Ranma fanfics, no Naruto fanfics anywhere.  His web site link is not valid, waiting for a reply to email...



I found it at 

Has not been updated past chapter 9 and it's now 2 years since the last update.  I have not gotten any response to the email I sent a few days ago.  The AN section in the last chapter did mention the author would quit writing if he continue to recieve personal attacks for being a little late to posting chapters. 

EDIT: Got a reply a short while ago.  It's still up at another web page, up through chapter 15  

About PETA

It also has many other fanfics that are supposedly complete but I haven't read most of them yet,


----------



## Genesis (Sep 10, 2006)

I recommend my fanfic... 

Apart from that:

*The Golden Fox*
by Nyce456

*Engaged*
by Fitzgerald

*Nine Tailed Serpent*
by LT2000

*From Ramen With Love*
by Ryushi-the-DutchEroSennin

All excellent fics and worth reading. 

If any of these have been recommended already...well then..._*runs away*_


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Sep 10, 2006)

Wilykat said:
			
		

> I found it at
> 
> Has not been updated past chapter 9 and it's now 2 years since the last update.  I have not gotten any response to the email I sent a few days ago.  The AN section in the last chapter did mention the author would quit writing if he continue to recieve personal attacks for being a little late to posting chapters.



I read a post on a forum he frequented; he quit "genin" after chapter 16, for an unrelated reason (his reason was that the Naruto fanfiction has become filled with a bunch of yaoi fangirls), this was in 2004, so the fic is rather old. He probably has a new email and won't receive anything you mail to him.

I read the first nine chapters anyway, and I actually thought the first three were pretty good. But then it went downhill rather quickly, so don't bother, it's not really worth the trouble.


----------



## Koori inactive (Sep 22, 2006)

*re*



			
				sephibroth said:
			
		

> Name:
> Author: Leafygirl
> Summary: Sakura formulates her own plan to get Sasuke back. Unfortunately, using Itachi as part of the plan is a huge gamble. Itasaku. Spoilers up to manga 235 (In progress)
> Rating: T



Read this story earlier, very well written  ~ K


----------



## Comatoes (Oct 2, 2006)

Dejablue said:
			
		

> Title: *Battle Royale Shinobi Edition*
> by: *Martial Horror*
> 
> *Summary*: Based off the hit film, Battle Royale, Naruto and the entire cast of younger shinobi are forced to kill eachother on a remote island, or die. NaruSakuSasu, Kiba Hinata, some Neji Hinata. Rating for violence and character death.
> ...




Man, I just read this, and I've gotta say it's the only fanfic that's made me actually squeal out loud! Simple idea and a LOT of unexpected twists! Even the original characters the author put in just seemed to _fit._ Love it love it love it. Highly recommended.

My own recommendation would go to 

It's a NaruSasu AU Fic. I'm not that into them but this one was great. Sasuke  makes an excellent vampire.


----------



## Genesis (Oct 2, 2006)

I read *Walking Corpse* a while back. The friendship version since i don't like Yaoi. But what happened with the ending. Was that how it was supposed to end or was there going to be another chapter but the author didn't get the time to write it?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 2, 2006)

Kakashi's_girl said:
			
		

> *
> Name: Akemi's Love
> Author: Kakashi's_Girl
> Summary: A new girl is on the island looking for Kakashi and becomes Sakura's best friend and ends up dying in the last chapter
> ...


Kakashi really doesn't need anymore girls to fall in love with him and then die. (Check the manga if you don't understand.)


----------



## yummysasuke (Oct 3, 2006)

Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> I read *Walking Corpse* a while back. The friendship version since i don't like Yaoi. But what happened with the ending. Was that how it was supposed to end or was there going to be another chapter but the author didn't get the time to write it?


I don't think there was even an actual yaoi version to that. But I've been checking up on that fic, and it hasn't been updated since. So my conclusion is that it's a finished fic, if not then, probably an epilogue will follow.

I recommend  and it's sequel . But be warned since both are SasuNaru fics.


----------



## IIIPBZ (Oct 3, 2006)

*Name:* 

*Author:* 

*Summary: * After failing to save Sasuke, Naruto escapes the village. Now alone, on the run, and wielding the sword of the Demon of the Mist, Naruto tries to rebuild his life as a ninja. NarutoTemari pairing

*Status:* Complete(  )

*Genre:* Drama/Humor

Zomg, I love this fic! This fic is so good, it got someone to read Naruto!


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Oct 3, 2006)

Yume said:
			
		

> I don't think there was even an actual yaoi version to that. But I've been checking up on that fic, and it hasn't been updated since. So my conclusion is that it's a finished fic, if not then, probably an epilogue will follow.



I don't specifically recall anything from the fic, but I believe it was never finished. It hasn't been updated because it won't ; usually the author will at least apologize or say something if he's finishing a fic. If he's quitting the scene all together he might not even bother though.


----------



## Wilykat (Oct 4, 2006)

by Dragon Man 180.  Listed as Action/Adventure/Romance though plenety of humor as well

I just finished reading it and I enjoyed it quite a bit.  It does have a few OC's but it wasn't too bad.  If you like Inuyasha, you might enjoy this one as it has some Inuyasha flavors with half demons and even a couple blatant references to Inuyasha series (not crossover)

Basic summary: it's completely AU but follows part of canon series from begining to rescue Sasuke arc.  Kyuubi was a female demon who married the Fourth, had a child named Naruto the half demon (hanyou).  Sasuke was adopted to his family after the mascare.  Heavy NaruHina (fluff only) as Hina spent more time with him and was used to being with him without blushing or stampering.  Also SasuHaku (female Haku) and a few other pairing.

While it follows some canon plot like the wave country arc, chunin tests, etc, the overall theme is more plesant and less drama with less darkness and angest compared to canon version.  Like a gentlier version.  Oh yeah and one very pissed off Orochimaru 

Fanfic is listed as complete but author may do a sequel to this one.


----------



## Insomniac (Oct 4, 2006)

Naruto_Genesis said:
			
		

> I read *Walking Corpse* a while back. The friendship version since i don't like Yaoi. But what happened with the ending. Was that how it was supposed to end or was there going to be another chapter but the author didn't get the time to write it?



Personally I really don't like Yaoi either... Anyway I got the feeling that it was the ending when I read it but maybe its just me...


----------



## shiru (Oct 21, 2006)

Pretty good recs here. Thanks for the suggestions. Here's a few more for the list!

 by Chevira Lowe
Summary: Oneshot fic about Team ten on a mission gone bad. Very poignant and sad.

 by Goldberry 
Summary: Neji and TenTen around the age of sixteen on a mission together. Adventure and romance, and very well-written. Usually NejiTen fics smack of self-insertion, but this one portrays both characters in such a way that I felt it was very believeable. Tenten is very likeable here, and Neji is so very Neji.

 by Volpa 
Summary: This is a really amazing, more adult piece on Team 7 and twisted relationships. "Hearing soft murmurs to someone that isn't me against this skin that isn't mine, I come to a decision. I don't think I can do this anymore." yaoihet,SasuNa,SakuSas. Hard R.

by The Sh33p
Summary: "Every chapter brings twentytwo quick, random glimpses into the world of Naruto. Sometimes poignant, sometimes utterly insane..." This is hard to explain, but in this piece the author has put together many small drabbles and pieces about the Naruto world behind the scenes. I thought it was a very interesting read.

 by cityneko
Summary: There are a lot of OMG Let's Make a Family fics floating about, but this one for some reason... I'm not sure why, but I really _liked_ it. Tsunade assigns Gaara, Sasuke, and Naruto to live with Iruka for a while. Kakashi shows up to make trouble (and there is a little KakaIru which felt slightly forced). But the characterization of the three boys when allowed to have the role of just children here, and the way Iruka's personality is written, are really memorable. It's funny and touching.

 by Suke-san
Summary: This is a really wacky, silly story which deals with Kakashi and Iruka kind of dealing with what happens when Gai (mistakenly) thinks they're a couple. "As ever, you are my rival, Kakashi! But this time, you will not win! You will not take Iruka from me!" I thought it was pretty amusing.

I have many more drabbles and shorter one-shots that I adore that I've got on my favorite stories list on ff.net, feel free to . I think you'll be able to find something for any taste, from comedy to angst, esp. if you tend to like AsuKure, team 8, or team 10.


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Oct 21, 2006)

Summary: Itachi is a cold blooded killer for hire. ItachixNaruto.
Rating: M
Genre: Gore/Angst/Romance
Status: Still going
Chapters: 8


Summary: [YAOI][ITASASU]The preface to Yaoifan01's Hitman. A companion fic. Itachi, a fifteen year old gunmaster works for Orochimaru as a hit man. That is, untill a young prostitute named Sasuke enters his life...and morphine. ATTACHMENT ONLY NO RELATIONSHIP
Rating: M (mostly for gore and laungage)
Genre: Gore/Action
Status: Almost done
Chapters: 9 + INTERLUDE


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, I know all three of these have been posted on this thread but I just had to do it again to emphasize how good they are.

In case you’re wondering what I’m doing with my time (I don’t really care if you do but w/e)…

…Here’s my study/reading list.
*Team 8* – Read it. It’s awesome. It’s a NaruHina. Naruto’s put on Hinata, Shino, and Kurenai’s team. Kiba is on Sakura, Sasuke, and Kakashi’s.

*Training for the Job* – It’s a NaruSaku. It lacks any kind of emotion or feeling but it’s well written and interesting.

*The Person I Admire* – This one’s pretty good, but it’s got a lot of really tacky bits and annoyingly overused clichés but otherwise it’s just good. There are a lot of relationships. They’re all done really well.


My fics (see my second sig spoiler) are pretty good too I guess. The christmas one will take a while to get going so for now it's crap. Once I get my NaruHina/NaruHinaGaara moving again it'll be goo. My NaruSakuraHina people all tell me they love but the it's kinda ooc and I didn't take the plot seriously. It was just supposed to be a funny/hot/adorable fic. The Anko involved one I'm still just starting I hope will be great though. But whatever.


----------



## shiru (Oct 22, 2006)

I was browsing today and I found something I thought was a really awesome piece.

 by the B.A.T
Summary: "Everyone in Naruto has a special one, one more precious than anyone else. Some will express these feelings; others may never strike up the nerve, but one thing remains true; they're thinking about it."

Each chapter has to do with an unsent and unspoken feelings from one character to another. I was really moved by the effort and detail the author put into this writing, and the language is beautiful, especially in the first chapter. The first chapter is a letter from Kiba to Hinata. It's absolutely gorgeous. Kiba fans must read.

The second chapter has to do with Shikamaru and Temari. The third chapter is Naruto and Sakura. Fourth is Shino and Kurenai. I felt the first chapter was the most powerful, but the rest of the fic isn't bad. Give it a try, you might like it.


----------



## Insomniac (Oct 23, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> *Training for the Job* – It’s a NaruSaku. It lacks any kind of emotion or feeling but it’s well written and interesting.



Well based on the fact that your rather clearly a NaruHina fan and then fact that you state its a NaruSaku almost straight away its a little obvious that your bias... Personally I thought it was a great fic, then again if you look at my sig I'm probably a little bias as well.

Anyway moving on... 

*Title:* A New Cause
*Author:* MystikD109
*Summary:* Naruto gets fedup with Konoha and leaves. On his journey he runs into an unexpected group and decided to join them. After several years Naruto returns, but what are his intentions and how far will he go to accomplish them? [Completed]



*Title:* A Twist of Fate
*Author:* LD 1449
*Summary:* Naruto's fight with Sasuke at the valey of the end is over and he is dying. But Kyuubi has other plans.



*Title:* Empyreal Paradox
*Author:* Nes Mikel
*Summary:* AU: Naruto. Sakura. The Village of the Hidden Leaf. At the end, there was only the beginning. [Sequel to Garden of Sanctuary and Medusa Javelin] 



Its probably necessary to read both "Garden of Sanctuary" and "Medusa Javelin" before reading "Empyreal Paradox".


----------



## shiru (Oct 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever found any good Asuma x Kurenai they'd recommend? I'm looking for good reads.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 23, 2006)

> Has anyone ever found any good Asuma x Kurenai they'd recommend? I'm looking for good reads.



Didnt you make one? I actually saw a few on fanfiction.net before. if you want I could research it for you.

Fics I'd reccommmend:

_On this forum_

Never Letting Go: An insight into Sakura world- pretty good
Broken Confession~A flower in the Snow
The Golden Fox is pretty popular

I am also working on a NaruHina fic, because NaruHina seems to be the rage now, though I'm not particularly into that pairing. That wopuld explain why theres so much SasuSaku that sneaks into it.


----------



## shiru (Oct 24, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Didnt you make one? I actually saw a few on fanfiction.net before. if you want I could research it for you.



Yeah, I did write one, a long one. But I want to read others that I hadn't read before so I was hoping to get new links from people, and I didn't think it would be kosher for me to recommend my own fanfic.  Too shy.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 24, 2006)

OK give me a few days Ill come up with lots of fics. But it might take a while since schooldays are so busy, but rest assured Ill come through.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 24, 2006)

CRY!!!

*My tragic story:*

_As I searched fanfiction.net for AsumaxKurenai fics for Shiru, some of which I saw were BY Shiru (Shiruru), my innocent dubbie eyes read yet another spoiler._ 
*Spoiler*: _Warning: HUGE manga spoiler_ 



NOT AGAIN. ASUMA DIES?? It's my fault, shouldn't have even gone looking....
That's something I SO didnt need to know...Asuma dies???....cries


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 24, 2006)

Edit: Uhh... Wow, you found something pretty big!
Never search on ff.net again.  It'll kill you.

>_>

Okay, I decided to post some stuff I have on my favorites list on ff.net


Author: firefly
Summary: Tobi glanced around, noticing that the Leader, Deidara, and Kisame were watching Hidan as though he was about to put on a show. He didn’t understand why, since Hidan was merely conversing with the cable man about the TV. Warning: extreme profanity ahead!

My review: LOLZ.  Just lolz


Author: YamiPaladinofChaos
Summary: Naruto has loved Sakura since they were fifteen, when she punched the ground and created a minor earthquake. Written for the 20 truths lj community.

My review: Very cute, very sweet NaruSaku one-shot.  Also has some pretty good humor  It's one of my favorite NaruSaku stories ever <3


Author: Ninjacat
Summary: In a life after Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura pick up the pieces and salvage a life without him. A series of NaruSaku drabbles written 6 months before the Time Jumpa very grim What If.

My summary:  Don't ask me for a summary on this.  It's too hard to put into words.  It's very beautiful, though.


----------



## chishio-kun (Oct 24, 2006)

I would recommend:

InoSakuShine's fic 
Kouu's fic
nyce's fics
Brant Kogasu's fic
HinaJunkie's fics

sorry I cant name em right now but im sure, they are all popular and good!!!


*Spoiler*: _BIG Naruto manga spoiler_ 



P.S.: Yea Asuma died, sucks. IT was a good character. I wonder.. who is next? (Hidan)


----------



## Stalin (Oct 24, 2006)

great fanfics


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 26, 2006)

Insomniac said:


> Well based on the fact that your rather clearly a NaruHina fan and then fact that you state its a NaruSaku almost straight away its a little obvious that your bias... Personally I thought it was a great fic, then again if you look at my sig I'm probably a little bias as well.
> 
> Anyway moving on...
> 
> ...



1. No I was really sick of Hinata when I read the fic. That's WHY I read the fic. I wanted something new.
2. I was fair. My bias about whose in the romance doesn't effect my judgement of it being rather emotionless or make it false.



Kenshin Himura said:


> I would recommend:
> 
> InoSakuShine's fic
> Kouu's fic
> ...



I'm popular? Oh... Pride...


> "Lee!"
> "Gai-Sensai!"
> "Lee!"
> "Gai-Sensai!"



*Spoiler*: _MANGA SPOILERS_ 



Also.. I've seen the entire anime so far. So did Asuma die in the manga, cause unless he died in the prison one, and I don't think he did... He didn't die in the anime.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 26, 2006)

title:
*Author:*  Phazon droid
*Summary kakashi and jiraiya decides to get*
*a sex drug and put it in the ramen and all of*
*konoha's shinobi eat's it*


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 26, 2006)

^^ Ive read that. And sorry about not putting that spoiler under a tag, I thought it was like the regulaer anime or something (uh-oh). I'm done looking there..


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 26, 2006)

That just happened in the manga... it won't be in the anime for years =\


Author: Geno Calamari
Summary: Life goes on. Seasons turn. People grow, change, age, and wither away. Families are born, shattered, and reconstituted all in the space of a single lifetime. There is always another generation to take the place of the ones who fall. One-Shot

Mine: It's a really long one-shot.  10000+ words. (If you can't tell already, I'll take a well written one-shot over some lengthy story.) Can't really say much other then that, since I suck at summaries.  Yes, it's NaruSaku.  What else do you expect me to read?!

Oh, and pretty much everything by  If you're going to read, you have to start at the first one... otherwise nothing makes sense.  Just about everything is a fluffy one-shot, but I love them anyway~<3

....I might as well just post my profile and let you guys have at it


----------



## shiru (Oct 27, 2006)

Okay, what the heck. It's my own fic, so my opinion may be biased, but give it a try and tell me what you think. It's not a crapfic, at least, and I've put a lot of work into it.

Title: 
Rating: T
Summary: If you get close to people, if you make them special to you, you can lose them. This is a story about Asuma and Kurenai and how they became friends.

There is a lot of Team 8, 10, Kakashi, and Gai in this fic as well, if you're a fan. If you do read this, please feel free to let me know what you think in a review. Was it crap? Was it okay? Even if you just want to say "I read this and it doesn't suck," go for it, I'm all ears.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey, does anybody know any good fics that involve Naruto with a bloodline limit? Also, any fics involving fictional countries and/or hidden villages.


----------



## nyce456 (Oct 27, 2006)

Fyrwulf, checkout "Colors of Life and Death", I think its by Songbird 21 ff.net. its one of the best Naruto with a bloodline-limit fics


----------



## Fyrwulf (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks, nyce.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 28, 2006)

Shiru I read a first few chapters of your fic and good job. Love the prolouge.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes the colors of life and Death is REALLY good. 

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Naruto is kidnapped by Orochimaru, finds out who his parents were, realizes he has feelings for Hinata, makes his first kill, gets adopted and deals with puberty. And if that's not enough his chakra has undergone a change that will turn legend...into reality...

It's NaruHina, mostly. But it's not a crappy one. It's actually realistic.  Plus it's basically about Naruto going through changes and well the summary says it all. 

*Name:* The Toughest Battle
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Shikamaru is appointed to be the leader of a mission along with Naruto, Sasuke, and Neji. While on this mission, they encounter the most difficult battle of all: them against Ino, Sakura, Tenten, and Hinata? [ShikaIno, SasuSaku, NaruHina, NejiTen]

The girls are against the guys!  The guys are trying to figure out what happened and why the girls have betrayed them and Konoha. Great fic! 

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* She had given up on the idea of being anything more than a friend to him, concentrating more on her training than him. During the course of her training, he had begun to realize that what he felt about her was past peripheral vision. SasukeSakura.

*Name:* 
*Author: *
*Summary:* A shocked Neji learns that Rock Lee and Maito Gai have brainwashed his only son. Let the blood bath begin.

^Downright hilarious. xD

I also seriously recommend fanfics by  and


----------



## shiru (Oct 29, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> Shiru I read a first few chapters of your fic and good job. Love the prolouge.



Thankies.


----------



## shiru (Oct 29, 2006)

Just to pimp one of my favorite writers, I recommend anything by , especially his/her newest, . This is a gorgeous piece on Asuma and Kurenai, and now my favorite thing on ff.net, hands down.  is another one of my favorites, too. It's Izumo, Kotetsu, and Anko-centered. <3


----------



## Extreme_Rebel (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree with "The Colors Of Life And Death" (obvious) XD

Name: 
Author: 
Rating: T
Summary: A new lair is discovered, and a team are required to investigate. Of course, it's never as easy as it first sounds, and trouble is never far away... in more ways than one. NaruHina, Action, Romance, Humour, Fluff.

I had a SasuNaru fic in mind as well... But I can't seem to find it.


----------



## fangurl (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm surprised why there is no mention of "Two Halves" by DameWren {or has it won any previous awards/citations already?}. The sequel to "Two Halves" entitled "Twice Shy" is a work-in-progress by one of the forums member [naruhina26, if im not mistaken], the story is posted in the "Twice Shy" thread. 

Lastly, if I may be so bold, I'd like to submit my story for the competition its entitled:  "Birthday Gifts". Anyway if its not considered, I hope you guys read it.

thnk u!


----------



## nyce456 (Nov 2, 2006)

fangurl said:


> I'm surprised why there is no mention of "Two Halves" by DameWren {or has it won any previous awards/citations already?}. The sequel to "Two Halves" entitled "Twice Shy" is a work-in-progress by one of the forums member [naruhina26, if im not mistaken], the story is posted in the "Twice Shy" thread.
> 
> Lastly, if I may be so bold, I'd like to submit my story for the competition its entitled:  "Birthday Gifts". Anyway if its not considered, I hope you guys read it.
> 
> thnk u!


DameWren story has been mentioned and although Twice Shy by naruhina26 is good, it is nothing like the original Twice Shy by DamenWren. As for the competition...there isn't one. People are justing submiting their favorite Naruto fics, that's all.


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 2, 2006)

I recommend  and  as well. 


Title: 
Author: 
Rating: M
Reviews: 3,195 (so far)
Summary: [NaruHina]For Naruto, time was always of the essence, especially when he knew everything that would come to pass and only had a certain amount of time to change it all.


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Nov 9, 2006)

Fortune's fool:


An excellent Naruto fic that is largely unknown (it was completed in a rather timely manner (4 months) and only totals at 36k words. 

It contains a couple of cliches I don't really enjoy (Sasuke being totally evil and Sakura being a brainless puppy that will follow him everywhere), but it's overall a decent fic. The best part is how the Kyuubi is protrayed – he speaks in old/middle english (all he needs is some iambic pentameter...)! Naruto is protrayed uniquely. There's no pairing (yay!), but if you like romance... you won't miss it.

It's perhaps my most favorite Naruto-focused story on ffnet.


----------



## DragonJ (Nov 9, 2006)

A Little Harmony


My favorite fanfiction of all time - ShikaTema, alternate universe.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyone know of any decent Anko // AnkoKakashi // SanninPairing fics?  ~ Or any good NaruHinas or NaruSakus *not* on this thread already?


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 10, 2006)

> Anyone know of any decent Anko // AnkoKakashi // SanninPairing fics? ~ Or any good NaruHinas or NaruSakus not on this thread already?


Well I already mentioned SharinganK.... She's got some Kakashi/Anko

()


----------



## shiru (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen decent Anko and Kurenai fics? Friendship or relationship or anything?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 11, 2006)

I've got three.
First, *Naruto: Hyuuga Pilgrimage* ~ It's a really good NaruHina, with Hanabi bashing and some pretty good fight scenes. 

The other two are pretty similar. Basically Naruto is beyond hot and all the girls he meet fight over him. The idea's a little bit silly, ok really silly, but the fics are hilarious.
First one is: *The Shampoo* ~ 

The other one is *Girl Fight* ~


----------



## adriana ray (Nov 13, 2006)

definitely 'Respect and Understanding' and 'His Fault' by ronsmyhero..
The best Kakashi-Sakura fanfic ever.. and I've read almost ALL of them.. I know leafygirl's quite famous with her kakasaku fanfic, but this one by ronsmyhero beats any other fanfic! MUSST READD!!!!


----------



## Insomniac (Nov 15, 2006)

The Epilogue for Walking Corpse was just released, for those that were debating over whether it was finished or not earlier.


----------



## SamDaSoo (Nov 18, 2006)

*Good Gai Fics!*

These are hilarious~!

Name: The Autumn of Our Virility
Author: WinterOfOurDiscontent
Summary: In the throes of a Midlife Crisis, Gai decides he must help Kakashi find that Special Someone. No good can come of this. Eventual KakaIru, some shounen ai with het sprinkles.

Actually, pretty much anything by Winter is good, but this one has yummy KakaIru, and one of the funniest, most perfectly Gai fics EVER!  Here's the .  Ongoing but she never updates 

Also,

Name: Springtime in a Youthful Garden
Author: LadyTofu
Summary: "Innocent" Gai writes a fanfic about Sasuke and Naruto while Kakashi and random people read.

One of the most cracked-up fanfics about Gai, once you get past chapt. 1.  Lots of SasuNaru naughtiness.  Funny as hell. It should get like a million more reviews than it has!  Here's the .   Also ongoing, and she finally updated!  Her other stuffs good too, but she's usually got weird pairings like Anko/Lee.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, if you like the parining NaruHina, you could read my fanfic " The Consequences of Force" or if you like NaruSaku " Her deal, his way", both are still being updated ( though only 1 more chapter for TCOF) 

Here's there links:

The Consequences of Force Eyesheild 21

Her deal, His way
the top ten


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 21, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Anyone know of any decent Anko // AnkoKakashi // SanninPairing fics?  ~ Or any good NaruHinas or NaruSakus *not* on this thread already?



Entire List of NaruHina fanfiction

[some might have been mentioned in this thread--Maybe a few. Theres alot listed though ;D]


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Nov 22, 2006)

Title: Holy Hell of a Matrimony
Author: Sayaka-sama
Rating: K+
Link: 
GaaSaku.  Ever wondered what a wedding would be like if the bride, groom, other members of the wedding party, and all the guests were ninja?  This fic describes the craziness that is Gaara and Sakura's wedding.  It's quite amusing, especially since Lee and Gai are in attendance.

Title: Joy Ride
Author: firefly
Rating: T
Link: 
Once upon a time, Konoha possessed a single car.  But then Kakashi was assigned to drive it...Konoha doesn't have a car anymore.  Very funny, and involves all of Team 7 (including Sasuke), although Kakashi is the main character.

The following fic contains spoilers for the manga:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Title: Nicknames
Author: Cyberwolf
Rating: T
Link: 
Sai meets Team Gai, and decides to give Tenten a nickname.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 28, 2006)

*An Alternate Path*

really interesting, the Naruto in this story does NOT use kagebunshin; read it to find out why.  

*Naruto: Next Generation*

Naruto is now 30 years old and has his own students. But instead of three subordinates, the teams are now five-man teams.  So when chuunin exams come you have TONS of OC's, but that makes it super interesting.  What makes this story good is that the focus is NOT on Naruto; in this story Naruto is like Kakashi in the main storyline - important and you see him fight, but not the main character.  The focus is on the actual genins and each has their own background and stuff.


----------



## sherbetmayhem (Nov 29, 2006)

Time for a shameless plug *rubs hands together in glee*

My own fic: Another:



It does kick ass a bit. Seriously. I WILL update it soon - I've been bogged down with University essays on Chaucer and inflections in Old English but hey, Naruto still has time in my life =D My next update should be at some point over December. In the meanwhile, enjoy the 8 chapters I've already posted, and it's pretty long too - Ooh...I need a summary. 

Title: Another
Author: Sherbet Mayhem
Length: 8 Loooong chapters 
Status: Ongoing
Pairings:So far...SasukeXOC. However that may change in the future...possible Kakashi pairing? I dunno...I'm not sure it will be a story terribly focussed on pairings. Slight romance, possibly. Mostly adventure and drama and psychological analysis 
Plot summary: Konoha is in the grip of a terrible winter. And just before Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi leave on their newest mission, an old friend returns, and, with the rain dripping down his face, tells them news that they can hardly believe...he is not alone...



Um...yeah. Sasuke comes back with some news that he may not be...alone...as such. And so a quest begins. A few shockers, and surprises, and nice poetic moments that I'm super proud of. 

Here's a little teaser:



> Naruto was leaning on the door, listening intently.
> _
> “He'll try to kill that Uchiha, Kakashi. You know that as well as I do. He'll hunt it down, and look at it, right in the eyes. That's enough, isn't it? That's enough for me to get up and try harder?”_
> 
> ...



And...I'll give you one more quote too, if you like 



> The ink was faded, and the blue looked like it was dying into the yellow, brown-edged pages, almost trying to hide itself from prying eyes with dark intentions. It could not, however, hide itself from the sharp Sakura. The words sat still and silent in the midst of thousands of others, sheepish. Her hands were afraid to touch the page as his black eyes bore down upon it, reading the words over and over again, as if to push and process, repeat and recall them. Naruto's eyes glanced from one face to the other, nervously, and Kakashi waited silently, hand fumbling the apple he'd bought earlier that sat meekly in his pocket.
> 
> Halfway down the page, written just about eight years ago, was one particular name that had caught Sakura's green eyes as she'd flipped professionally through the archives of the third book they'd found. The curves of the letters were mature and impressive; the name itself was childlike and innocent. In a column marked _“Date In”,_ Sakura noted the date; two weeks before the Uchiha clan had been clawed out of reality. In the column _“Date Out”,_ a line had been savagely scratched through the return date for the child. She'd been staying with a woman marked as “Tanaka, Hatsumomo” in a small district to the east of the city. She was marked as nine years old at the time of entering the island. Her name spoke volumes to each of them, but to none more than Sasuke, who couldn't take his eyes off it. He felt it might run away from him, sink into the page and be nothing more than another painful memory to him. He didn't dare to trust it, so he watched it, drank it in with eyes that touched and smelled and smiled. He could feel himself growing more and more attached to the name, making it his own, memorising the loop of the “y” and the beautiful curl on the “C”. He licked his dry lips nervously, aware that the others were waiting for a response from him. He didn't really know what to say. His heart sang.
> _
> ...



Not a lot of OCs, and well developed ones if they do crop up. Quite a common story line but written very differently to any predecessor. And I have great plans for this fic *cackles* yes, yes I do. So yeah! Hope you like it, if you decide to read it=)

Sherby xxxxxx


----------



## neeon (Nov 30, 2006)

*Rin fanfiction*

Hi peeps,

I run a Rin site.  I'm in need of any Rin related fanfiction.  If you have one, or know of any, please reply


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if any of this has been put up yet but this are some fanfics that I read that I think are great:

Title: Change for the Better
Author: MaxFic
Rating: T
Reviews: 764 (So far)
Status: Ongoing
Link: 
Synopsis: AU, Naruto is taken from the village shortly after his birth so that he can be raised away from the hate of the people. How different will Naruto turn out?

Title: A New Cause
Author: MystikD109
Rating: T
Reviews: 1384 (So far)
Status: Finish
Link: 
Synopsis: Naruto gets fedup with Konoha and leaves. On his journey he runs into an unexpected group and decided to join them. After several years Naruto returns, but what are his intentions and how far will he go to accomplish them?

Title: From Cherub to Devil
Author: Cyn Wraith
Rating: T
Reviews: 755 (So far)
Status: Finish
Link: 
Synopsis:Trained by a mysterious Shinobi, Naruto has changed greatly, though he does not realize it. Now he is alone, and the decisions he makes will affect the rest of his life.

This are great. Most of this are powerful Naruto fics and they have very little to no fluff in them. I'll put up some more soon when i find any good ones.


----------



## Guy-Fawkes (Dec 2, 2006)

Could someone PM me the link to this aff.net?


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Dec 2, 2006)

by Fantastical Queen Ebony Black

Summary: A modern day rendition of the Uchiha tragedy. The problem with humans, you see, is that we're more entranced with our fantasies than reality... [AU, Complete]

One of the best fanfics I've read that explores the relationships in the Uchiha family so deeply. Although it's set in modern times, everyone is in-character. It deals with the issue of parents forcing their expectations on their children.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Dec 9, 2006)

Heart Gaze said:


> I recommend  and  as well.





> Story not found: storyid = 1812406.


They don't seem to exist.


----------



## Kougouheika (Dec 11, 2006)

Tim811 said:


> They don't seem to exist.



They don't, DameWren deleted her account.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yo.

Well, I would have several fics to recommend, but they've probably been recommended already.

Anyway, since I'm here, why not recommend my fic?



Summary - After a 2nd failed attemt to rescue Sasuke, Naruto returns home, once again empty handed. But all is not lost. The mission has taught Naruto where his true power lies. As it awakens, so does Naruto, and he wakes up to more than he expected...

Pairings - NaruHina (Main), SasuSaku, ShikaTema, NejiTen, ChoIno, LeeOC, IruShizu, KonoHana

Hope you guys like it. Reviews are appreciated, but not necessary.


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

Does any one have any humor fic recs? I want really really funny ones.


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 13, 2006)

yra read seracs mating season on this forum its da shitt


----------



## FireTanuki (Dec 14, 2006)

For humor I recomend the very hilarious:

 (rated T)

Summary: After the attacks by Orochimaru and the Sand, Konoha?s population is dangerously low. Desperate times call for extreme measures, and Tsunade issues a priority S class mission to every Leaf ninja: to pair off and start making babies!

Pairings: multiple, and all over the place, though humor is the main focus. Something for everyone.

It has nearly 2000 reviews.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 23, 2006)

Tim811 said:


> They don't seem to exist.



She deleted her account:

Two Halves

*Twice Shy* - Sequel to "Two Halves"
*
Chapter:* 1, part one l 1, part two l 2 l 3


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Dec 27, 2006)

Heya - I have poked through the sticky rec's thread pretty thoroughly (got through about half the pages?) and wasn't sure if this request belonged here or on it's own, so hopefully this is kosher 

I have read leafygirl's Loophole, and was fully prepared at first to find ItaSaku COMPLETELY OOC and impossible to believe.  Somehow though she made it work, and IMO it was very, very powerful.  I love the dichotomy presented by that pairing, makes for some very interesting character development possibilities.

Unfortunately in trying to find other explorations of that pairing, I found most of them to be really disappointing - Itachi professing love, or being a rapist (yeesh!!), or Sakura not having much conflict at all about him and getting kidnapped and not caring and getting cozy with Akatsuki immediately (*sigh*).

So just wondering if there were any other good rec's for this pairing?  I didn't see many in here.

Also, what are the "big" SasuSaku stories?  Seems like for each pairing there's a favorite and I've read only a few from here.


----------



## Jordgubbe (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a good KakaIru fanfiction that I want to recommend. It's not very wellwritten and the lenght of both the chapters and the story is not that impressive but it had something that most long stories lack which makes it a well worth read. It brings out an intense feeling and I almost had to blink away tears in the end, but then again I'm easily moved.  Anyway, give it a shot if you're a KakaIru fan.

 by


----------



## Unwritten_25 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmm.....Well I have to second the choices of Foxhound, Change for the Better, and Colors of Life and Death.....In fact most of the fics here are good ones and I've enjoyed reading them. Thanks for the links!!

Anyhow, these are some that I've read and thought pretty good....



Rating: T
Pairings: SakuNaruIno, RinOCFem!Haku
Summary: Naruto has a different team and a very different sensei. What will change? What will stay the same? Not very good summary, but better story.
Comments: Pretty good, with action and romance and believable OCs. 



Rating: T (so far....)
Pairings: NaruHarem, any others not yet discussed....
Summary: Naruto is summoned by Tsunade and returns returns home from his trip earlier than expected. He walks into a mess with two fiancees, two females actively pursuing him, a jealous teammate, a lovestruck ramen girl, and a supposedly dead Soundnin. Oops!
Comments: To put it simply: Hilarious! It's so funny to see Naruto get bomarded with women who all want his attention....



Rating: T
Pairings: NaruTen or NaruTema, KakaOC
Summary: At a young age Naruto goes to live at ANBU HQ for his own safety, Naruto is befriended by those around him, how will this affect the Naruto story. 
Comments: Very good story that has a decent background and plenty of action. Regular updates too, which is very nice.



Rating: T
Pairing: Most likely either SasuNaru or KakaNaru
Summary: AU. Hatake Kakashi was ANBU, now he had to learn to be human. Uzumaki Naruto needed a guardian, and he got a teenager with silver hair.
Comments: It's decently written, and it'll probably bring a smile to your face when you see Kakashi interacting with a five or six year old Naruto. 



Rating: T
Pairing: Most likely NaruAnko, NaruIno, or NaruTen. 
Summary: Meet Uzumaki Naruto, son of Inuzuka Rin and Uchiha Obito. Can Naruto manage to grow in the shadow of his clansmen or will the painful stigma of the Uchiha consume him? Pairings undetermined as of yet. Some slight ooc and definite AUness. 
Comments: The author definately uses an unusual idea, as Yondaime is usually potrayed as Naruto's father. It's rather interesting, and fast-moving and we get to see a lot more of Team Gai, Ino, Anko, and Kakashi.



Rating: M
Pairing: NaruAnko....No other mentioned pairings I think...
Summary: Two sinners. They fought together, they failed together, and so they were judged together. For desiring the humanworld, their punishment was to go and live there. As a mere humanboy, and as a bodyless spirit sealed inside him...
Comments: Excellent story. Bloodthirsty Demon Naruto is potrayed so well, and seeing the reactions of the people around him is funny as hell (I rhymed! Yatta!).



Rating: K+
Pairings: None yet
Summary: AU. Itachi did not murder his clan but has found another way to measure his capacity.
Comments: A fairly common storyline that devolps a twist that makes it very excellent. Naruto and Sasuke's relationship with Itachi is very interesting to watch, as is their interaction with each other.



Rating: M
Pairings: SasuNaruSasu, KakaIruKaka, hints of ShinoKiba and AsumaKurenai
Summary: Ch.15 Answering questions isnt part of the deal, Ibiki thumped a scroll into Sasukes waiting hand. But I congratulate you on your information gathering abilities. 
Comments: By far the best SasuNaru story I've ever read. The same goes for KakaIru (even though I don't read much of that). Long, detailed chapters with excellent characterization and stunning plot twists.



Rating: T
Pairings: None yet
Summary: The Fourth's brother takes care of Naruto...who becomes a soldier for a strange Order. He is called back to accompany the 2 man Team 7 and help them through Wave Country, Chuunin exams... what would Team 7 think of Naruto, who has the ability to eat sins?
Comments: Interesting. It's short, but interesting to see Naruto with such different abilities. 



Rating: T
Pairings: None as of yet, but it'll definately be Het.
Summary: The sole heir of a great legacy. How will Uzumaki Naruto's life be if he is a well respected prodigious son of Yondaime Hokage?
Comments: Awesome. Naruto and Sasuke's friendship, as well as the deepening friendship with Itachi (who did not defect) and Kakashi as well as Sakura is all very interesting to watch. Plus seeing Sakura start to take being a Kunoichi serious is very satisfying.



Rating: M
Pairings: NaruHarem (right now includes TenTen, Ino, Fem!Haku with advances from Kin and Temari)
Summary: Naruto might be hated by the villagers, but he has been accepted by a much more important group in Konoha: The thirteen primary clans of the ninja. Not only that, he's been adopted by them. Meet Naruto, heir of the fourteen clans!
Comments: Very good fic, and I'd reccomend anything by Vesvius B, 'cause (s)he's an awesome author. 



Rating: T
Pairings: NaruKin, other pairings have gone unnoticed by this reader
Summary: Naruto runs away feeling guilty about Sasuke's supposed death, what will he learn and where will he end up. Read it, because you never thought that there would be a NaruKin story with over a thousand reviews.
Comments: It's kinda cool to see a NaruKin story that actually seems real. Decent Plotline with believable personalities for the Sound Genin, even if Orochimaru seems a little more....insane that usual when it comes to paperwork.



Rating: T
Pairings: None yet
Summary: Jiraiya is disappointed that Naruto is still determined to retreive Sasuke, and refuses to train him unless he changes his mind. Naruto, being as hardheaded as ever, is unwilling to give up, meaning that he has to train himself.
Comments: Actually, I was kinda surprised no one had reccomended this yet. It's usually one of the first fics I see in rec forums.....Anyhow, really awesome fic with little OOCness and a believable increase in Naruto's powress.



Rating: T
Pairings: None yet I think
Summary: Naruto has made an agreement with sandaime. How will Naruto act as Leaf shinobi when he hate Konoha and its people? 
Comments: Unmotivated Naruto is really funny to read, especially when he starts to prank people. Really awesome fic.



Rating: T
Pairings: Most likely KakaIru and SasuNaru, but it may be KakaNaru as well. Ya never know after all.
Summary: [AU] Kakashi prepared himself for the worst when he got saddled with the Kyuubi no gaki, a.k.a. Naruto. He did not, however, expect this.
Comments: HILARIOUS!! Especially when Gai and Lee show up! This is one of my fovrite fics, mostly because it's so funny to see everything from Kakashi's point of view, and the story is completely insane.

Anything by  is seconded and reccomended.

Anything by  and  is also reccomended. Plus stuff by the , especially *Colorless Vanity*.

Hehe, hope you enjoy them all!


----------



## Yeko (Feb 4, 2007)

nyce456 said:


> Fyrwulf, checkout "Colors of Life and Death", I think its by Songbird 21 ff.net. its one of the best Naruto with a bloodline-limit fics


Thank you very much for the rec.  It's not really a bloodline though. More like the begining of one.



Katara said:


> *Name:*
> *Author:*


Yeeek! That's just creepy! O_O



Cornuthaum said:


> *Name*:
> *Author*:
> *Summary*: A Naruto from a ravaged future is sent back to when it all began, to reverse the damage and heal Konoha's future, and perhaps the minds of two young genins as well... SakuNaru and SakuSasu. Pretty violent.
> *Rating*: T
> *Status*: Work In Progress.


This fic rules! I just wish he'd update more often.

I must also strongly suggest:

*Name*: 
*Author*: 
*Summary*: Fighting Naruto Orochimaru decides to use an ace in his sleeve. But things seem to happen not the way he planned. Now Konoha receives a powerful ally. But why Naruto is not happy at all?
*Rating*: T
*Status*: Complete
*My comments*: A truly excelant fic. Well written and Naruto's relationship (Not romantic) with "powerful ally" is hillarious. Lots of drama and action in there too. One of the few "Naruto discovers his heritage" fics I've actually found myself completely sucked into. She takes a while between updates, but it's totally worth it. 

And the sequal:
*Name*: 
*Author*: 
*Summary*: Naruto returns from his mission to hear really unpleasant news. Looks like Yondaime is the one who can help him, but who is standing behind the scenes? Will they be able to find it and understand each other at the same time?
*Rating*: T
*Status*: In progress
*My comments*: Again, it's awesome. But if she doesn't have naruto find out the truth soon I'm gonna fillet her. Lol.


----------



## Unwritten_25 (Feb 5, 2007)

Songbird21 said:


> *Name*:
> 
> And the sequal:
> *Name*:



I second these. The "Like Father like Son" series is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Feb 6, 2007)

Tempered in Water: Great so far, the beginnings of an exellent fic. An AU at the end of the Zabuza arc. Haku becomes Naruto's "servant". [NaruSaku or NaruHaku]

What It Takes: 
Unusual take on a now common idea. I'd say more, but I'd be spoiling it. No pairings I think.


----------



## Devon 123 (Feb 26, 2007)

This is one made by me 

Author: Yordey
Title: Naruto Dark Jem
Summary:
Naruto gets a new teammate and he is powerful! Read the rest for self

LOL              CLICK


----------



## Yeko (Feb 27, 2007)

Yordey said:


> This is one made by me
> 
> Author: Yordey
> Title: Naruto Dark Jem
> ...


Dude. This is supposed to be for recommending other ppl's fics. Not plugging your own.


----------



## Red Viking (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, here's some good ones:

*Title:* 
*Author:* Pride-Fall
*Genre:* Drama/Action/Adventure/Alternative Universe
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing
*Pairings:* None so far
*Summary:* What do demons, blood cults, jaded ghosts, and the shadowy politics of seven nations have to do with Jiraiya's death? Naruto has no idea, but he's sure as hell going to find out. Even if the truth has a chance of driving him insane...

This is a VERY dark story.  That's not to say that it's full of angst or what some people think is angst.  Instead, this story doesn't attempt to sugarcoat the realities of the shinobi way of life.  The characterizations are extremely well done, especially for the Kyuubi and the Jinchuurikis.  This is one of the few stories I've seen where the Kyuubi doesn't get all buddy-buddy with Naruto or turns out to be merely misunderstood.  As for the Jinchuurikis...the author does a damn good job of showing exactly _why_ people are afraid of them.  This contains slight character spoilers from Part 2.


*Title:* 
*Author:* General Grievous
*Genre:* Action/Adventure/Crossover/Epic
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete
*Pairings:* Future Naruto/OC or Naruto/Sakura
*Summary:* Naruto/World of Warcraft crossover.  During his training with Jiraya, Naruto is spirited away by magic and is drawn into the conflicts of a world far different from his own.  He then sets off on a journey to unite the warring factions under one banner and become the greatest hero that world has ever known.     

I know what you're thinking.  As a general rule, I avoid crossovers like the plague for the exact same reasons.  However, I decided to give this one a chance due to it's...uniqueness and was glad I did.  It starts off kinda slow, but then picks up once Naruto starts his quest that leads to the main plot.  It definitely turns out to be a story that doesn't get all those reviews just because it has a high chapter count.  If you play World of Warcraft, then you'll really enjoy this story.  


*Title:* 
*Author:* General Grievous
*Genre:* Action/Adventure/Romance/Crossover/Epic
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing
*Pairings:* Naruto/OC or Naruto/Sakura
*Summary:* With the aid of his new friends, Naruto has finally found a way to return to his home.  However, he soon finds out that all is not well and that he is not the only one who has found a way to bridge the two worlds...  

This is the sequel to The Legend of Uzumaki Naruto: A Beginning.  This story starts out extremely similar to the beginning of Part 2, but then starts to gradually change as the main plot starts to focus on the consequences of the connections between the two worlds.  If you only watch Shippuuden and don't read the manga, then do NOT read this story because it contains _*massive spoilers*_ for the first arc.


*Title:* 
*Author:* fieryflight
*Genre:* Drama/Romance
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing
*Pairings:* Naruto/Tayuya, One-sided Naruto/Hinata and ?Naruto/Tenten?
*Summary:* Naruto returns from his training trip with Jiraiya and discovers that life isn't always fair and can turn out differently then expected.  The one thing you can do?  Make the most of it.

This is a very interesting read and the character interactions are absolutely superb.  Definitely a character-driven story.  At risk of spoilers, there's a decision that Naruto makes later on that turns out to be very controversial and creates new problems (as such an action should) instead of magically solving them like in most other stories.


----------



## Unwritten_25 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Rating:* When push came to shove, Naruto was more then willing to protect those with him. To do so he would use his own fists, and lets nothing stand in his way.
*Pairings:* Most likely NaruHina, but I can't tell right now.
*Chapters:* 6, but they're extremely long and detailed, so it's not that bad.
*Summary:* When push came to shove, Naruto was more then willing to protect those with him. To do so he would use his own fists, and lets nothing stand in his way.
*Comments:* Excellent story with good characterization and lots of details. The author also gave Naruto an awesome Bloodline which doesn't deal with the eyes; a good amount of imagination and creativity.


*Rating:* During his fight with Haku, Naruto tapped into Kyuubi's chakra. Here he did something more. Starts on the day after the fight and goes from there. 
*Pairings:* NaruHina, others unknown
*Chapters:* 9, all very long and detailed
*Summary:* During his fight with Haku, Naruto tapped into Kyuubi's chakra. Here he did something more. Starts on the day after the fight and goes from there. 
*Comments:* Excellent fic with lots of details and good imagery. She also gives an awesome, original "Bloodline", which makes it even more interesting.


*Rating:* T
*Pairings:* Ten/Naru/Ino
*Chapters:* 8, and all are decently long
*Summary:* What if Naruto learned the Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, and the special training method that goes with it at an earlier age?
*Comments:* Good, with a good characterization for Naruto, and some good plot twists.


*Rating:* M
*Pairings:* 6 (with the 7th as an Author's Note), all long and detailed.
*Chapters:* Naruto/FemKyuubi/Tenten/FemHaku (NarutoHarem)
*Summary:* What lies behind the Shiki Fuujin? Who is Naruto, really? Told from the Mizuki incident onwards, a new Naruto emerges, smarter, stronger, and better. Female Kyuubi. NaruXFemKyuuXPartiallyDecidedHarem. Rated M for language, violence and later content.
*Comments:* Very, very excellent fic! Definately one of my favorites, and I'm eagerly awaiting the next chapter (Damn you snow! Damn you!) It has a good, strong plot, excellent Jutsu's and techniques, a good background story and a believable change in Naruto. And long, extremely detailed chapters. Ah yes, the chapters.

Anything by  is also reccommended.


----------



## NSB (Mar 20, 2007)

The Team 8 Chronicles

Author:Myself
Rating: T
Pairings: KibaXHina
Current Chapters: Chapter 1: (A New Beginning!)
Summary: Post time skip, three days before Naruto returns. Team 8 has been summoned by Tsuande.  She sends them on a mission to follow a rumor of Akatusiki's hideout where-abouts.  Drama, fighting, and romance sure to come!
Comments: This is my first fan fic, and I think it's my best writing yet!


----------



## Anarchy (Mar 23, 2007)

I just posted my first FanFic today. Its a comedy about the early days of the Akatsuki organization. I also wrote it a litle different form other works. It is mostly dialogue I would love for anyone who wants to check it out and give me some feed back,tips , whatever. thanks everybody.

Author: Anarchy
Title: History of Akatsuki
Style: Comedy


----------



## Ucal (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't know if plugging your own fanfiction should go here.  There is a thread about that called Links to your Fanfiction.  This thread is more for recomendations from third parties, for fics that are tested by time.  No offense to your fics meant.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Apr 2, 2007)

Kawaii desu ne said:


> Tempered in Water: Great so far, the beginnings of an exellent fic. An AU at the end of the Zabuza arc. Haku becomes Naruto's "servant". [NaruSaku or NaruHaku]



Awesome fic, best one about Haku I've read.


----------



## Killua1 (Apr 6, 2007)

The first two have been recomended already but are good enough to recomened again the others I havent seen posted yet:

Name: 
Author: S'TarKan
Summary: What if Naruto had been selected for a different team? What if he'd had a different mentor? Who would guess the consequences would be so large?
Rating: T
Status: Ongoing
comments: One of the best Naruto Fanfics out there.  Very well written and great character development and interaction.  Updates are kinda slow, but well worth the wait.


Name: 
Author: Songbird21
Summary: Naruto is kidnapped by Orochimaru, finds out who his parents were, realizes he has feelings for Hinata, makes his first kill, gets adopted and deals with puberty. And if that's not enough his chakra has undergone a change that will turn legend...into reality...
Rating: T
Status: Complete
comments:   Well written this great character interaction and a lot unique ideas.  She has a radio play going for this as well.

Name: 
Author: Songbird21
Summary: Naruto is back, but Jiraiya has a secret that will make his homecoming much less than happy.
Rating: T
Status: Ongoing
comments:   Sequel to Colors of Life and Death.  Picks up where the other leaves off.

Name: 
Author: Curlybear
Summary:Naruto has trouble overcoming Sakura's death. Hinata's doing all she can to heal his heart, even though he won't fully let her in. Will he ever move on and learn to love her? And what about her heart? Their relationship is a challenge. NaruHina.
Rating: T
Status: Complete
comments: Always wondered why this one didnt get talked about more.  The Naruto\Hinata character development is great.  Written well, but need to pay attention to it, to understand.

Name: 
Author: Geor-sama
Summary: Meet Naruto, the number one prankster ninja...he lives in Konoha...and has a dark secert so large that NOBODY knows, not even Naruto.
Rating: T
Status: Ongoing
comments:  Anko is "forced" to teach Naruto 1 on 1.  This brings out a different side to Naruto but he still remains in character.   Has a few idea that I havent seen before.


A lot of other really good ones (I am a Naruto\Hinata fan so you can asume that is what all of these are) I will mention but not go into detail.  You can find them all on FF.net:
 and    by tinabot,  by Nightblade888,  by UrufuKiba22,  by MonkeysTotallyRock, and anything from


----------



## ShangDOh (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't know if any of these have been recommended yet so....


*Author:* JFalcon
*Summary*: For three years the ninja of Konoha and their allies have fought a losing battle. When Konoha becomes so short handed that Shikamaru must train a Genin squad no one could have predicted the effect he and his team would have on the war.
*Comments*: A LONG story, but definitely one of the best next generation stories I've read. Very well written and has some great OCs, also updates weekly. The story is long, but the plot is so engaging that you just can't help but continue reading.


*Author*: toratsume
*Summary*: What if something happened to where the Yondaime became sealed within Naruto, as the kyubi? What if Naruto's mother was still alive and thought her son dead? How will Naruto Uzumaki's life turn out knowing these things?
*Comments*: What can I say? I'm a sucker for good AUs and this one of them. Well written, and her take on Naruto's mother is original. 


*Author*: xcherryblossom12x
*Summary*: Naruto didn't ask for a lot of things, like having the Kyubi sealed inside of him. However, the one thing he does want to know is something even the Hokage wouldn't tell him, who were his parents? What were they like?
*Comments*: I'm also apparently a sucker for good stories that deal with Naruto's parents. and this is definitely one of the best I've read.


*Author*: Wilhelm Junker
*Summary*: Sasuke wants revenge, Naruto wants to be Hokage, and Sakura wants to know what she wants. The story of the Fourth Secret Ninja War, and how three ninja became legends in their own time.
*Comments*: Did I mention that I'm also a sucker for good war stories? This is one of them. Very well written with an engaging plot, best of all it's just starting. I would even say this is an overlooked gem.


*Author*: Agni
*Summary*: AU: Things don't always turn out as they should. So how to correct those mistakes? Time travel of course. What happens when Naruto travels back to correct the villagers' mistakes. 
*Comments*: Yeah, yeah, I know what you're thinking. Oh NOES! Another time travel fic! Well this one has a unique take on the time travel plot device, definitely worth the read, and definitely not like your average time travel fic.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Apr 15, 2007)

SasuHina seems to be an underrepresented pairing, so:

A Light in Darkness



In the bureau Sasuke found a few more big gray jackets [which made him twitch], multiple orange panties [which made him twitch even more for some reason], and a few other...girl...things. SasuHina.

Rated: M

Status: Complete

Personal Note: Pretty angsty in some parts, but probably one of the best SasuHinas around. It's an excellent representation of just what kind of screwed up relationship Sasuke and Hinata would have if that pairing had any chance in hell in canon. It's been a while since I read it, so details escape me, but I enjoyed it, and I tend not to enjoy bad fics.

If you wind up enjoying it, there's a sequel fic that's just in its infancy. Look on the author's profile.

Also, to whoever posted the new link for Two Halves:

*Spoiler*: __ 



it seems like there are parts of the Kaze Clan arc missing. What happened?


----------



## Nightblade888 (Apr 16, 2007)

*My favorites*

I'll recomend some of my favorites.



By: Usagi-no-Kasai

Summary:  Naruto dies at the Valley of the End, but he can't find peace, even in death, as Kabuto has taken some of his blood for his own experiments...

Amazing job of character development, from a not teribly evil and actually repentant Sasuke, to a sisterly Tayuya.  Plus, the plot is far and beyond one of the coolest out there.


By: VenomLord

Summary: At the age of 5 Naruto has a tragic encounter with the Villagers of Konoha. During which he meets the Kyubi for the first time, and changes his life forever.

It's part of a series and this is the first part.  Naurto Hinata for those of you who care.



By: GhostOfKenshin

Summary: Naruto's life as a girl, Naru Uzumaki... She learns the Kazama clan's techiques... including the Hiraishin and the Hakiokusaken style of fighting... Watch her and Team 7 as the adventures take a brand new twist... UzumakiNaru x UchihaItachi later on...

Basically this is probably the greatest Fem!Naruto story out there, mostly due to the great description and detail the author goes into.  The other Naruto stories are definetally worth getting into also.

- NaruKure Timetravel

 - Fem!Naruto kinda Bleach Xover.

That's enough for now, but there are a ton of others I could recomend if needed.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 19, 2007)

Here are some of my favourites:

Name: 
Author: *AkaiTsume*
Summary: AU: College Years. Sasuke doesn't want to come to terms with his feelings, but when rivals appear, he has to take matters into his own hands...NaruSasu Shounenai, yaoi.
Rating: M
Status: Complete

This story is pretty long (127,030 words) and it is really well-written. Naruto is really different from his manga personality. He is pretty smart, sharp and serious but I personnally liked this change; it's refreshing. An awesome fic really.

Name: 
Author: *FastForward*
Summary: Take one broody Sasuke, one hyperactive Naruto, shove them in a University dorm room together, and what do you get? Absolute chaos. SasuNaru
Rating: M
Status: Complete

FastForward is an excellent author. You'll find everything in this fic, angst, humor, suspens, sadness, happiness... etc. And if you enjoyed reading it then you'll be happy to know that there is sequel which is also very well written but a lot darker. Check her profile, her other stories are also really good.

Name: 
Author: *Jenanien*
Summary: Sasuke couldn't remember his brother's face and falls for a mysterious buisnessman who does, and later reveals much more. ItaSasu AU
Rating: T
Status: In progress

A really good Uchihacest that is updated weekly.

Name: 
Author: *Neptune47*
Summary: How do you cope with the death of someone you love? Naruto and Sasuke deal with Sakura's sacrifice in different ways.
Rating: T
Status: Complete

That is exactly how I would have imagined team 7 if they had to deal with Sakura's death. A lot of emotions in those two chapters.


----------



## theredfox12 (May 1, 2007)

the golden fox is one of the best fan fic out here -  

also  i also loved this time travel fic


----------



## Yeade (May 20, 2007)

I'd like to recommend everything by *rilina*. You can read her fics . I particularly enjoyed the following:

Knockout
_Sakura during the timeskip (and a little after it, too)._

My definitive timeskip!Sakura fic. *rilina* has such a lovely, sparse style that gets right to the heart of the matter and drives a stake through it. No more and no less than what's needed but with a wealth of feeling behind it. Sakura's growth and motivations come across so clearly without ever being said, and her interactions with the other characters fill me with joy. Strong and deep and pure emotion! True to canon! And, of course, there's the great punchline. (Sorry. Couldn't resist.)

Lessons Learned Along The Way
_Five generations of teachers and students--scenes from the life of Konoha?s Yellow Flash._

Okay, it needs to be said that I have a soft spot roughly the size of the Milky Way for good Yondaime fics. I know there's hardly any information about the guy (how troublesome is that has-no-name thing?!), but all that means is a great deal more room for creative interpretation, IMO. On top of that, I'm an absolute sucker for the 60-year lineage connecting Shodai and Nidaime with Team 7. In short, I totally woudn't be able to resist this fic anyways, and then *rilina* goes and gives Yondaime life and depth, all that wild joy and pain in his bonds with others... Yep, I'm screwed. Note that the fic makes certain assumptions about Yondaime and Naruto that may or may not turn out to be true in the end.

untitled Kakashi ficlet
_The morning after Kakashi quits ANBU, he sleeps long and late._

And now to finish my headlong dive into fangirlism. I admit my view of Kakashi's character has been heavily influenced by fanfic. This is one of those fics. Not exactly detailed but very evocative. Oh, Kakashi.


----------



## DramaPoette (May 25, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has posted these, but I think the fics below deserve a read.

December's Gifts

 By Julie Darkwood


Summary:Naruto loves Christmas. He loves the snow, the lights, the decorations, the way everyone just seems extra nice as soon as December hits. But most of all, Naruto loves giving. [No pairings]


Inamorato
 By firefly

Summary:Nobody told Tobi that out of all the calendar holidays, Valentine?s Day was the last one to be passionately celebrated in the company of seven homicidal men.


Sundried Palaver
 By firefly

Summary:It was incredibly rare to find a person so pathetic and deprived of love and affection that they?d turn to someone like him for comfort. Love, Zetsu realized, and humanity?s selfish desire for it, had bestowed him with a sense of normalcy.


Piano Man and Church Boy
 By firefly

Summary: Hidan and Itachi have to work together to assassinate their target, and due to circumstaces beyond their control, have to crash a wedding to do so.


Carry On Dancing
 By firefly

Summary:If Hidan ever found himself capable, he was totally going to sacrifice the Leader to his God for making him dance.


----------



## DramaPoette (May 25, 2007)

Spectator
 By firefly

Summary: Although he never gave any indication of caring, Gaara always observed and learned from the delicate and confusing relationship Kankuro and Temari shared.


Touchy Feely
 By firefly

Summary: Among other things besides threatening, killing, and maiming, Gaara loves hugs.


Anomaly
 By firefly

Summary: While observing a storm one night, the lights disappear along with Kankuro and Temari?s caretakers, forcing the siblings to face the vulnerability of the fatal, forbidden anomaly that is Gaara.


A Girl Thing
 By firefly

Summary: Sakura has put up with her team's lack of hygiene and communication for far too long, and just as she thinks she's bound to be alone in her misery, she finds comfort from a most unexpected source...Kakashi.


----------



## Yeade (May 25, 2007)

, by 
_Konoha's going to war, undermanned or not._

"Butterfly in Reverse" is one of my all-time fandom favorites, but there are a number of things about it that readers might find... troublesome. Let's get the potential bad out of the way so I can start gushing. 

For starters, this is a WIP. Worse, the fic is on hiatus. Serious hiatus. If you dislike getting caught up in stories that quite probably won't see an end, you might want to pass on this one. Especially as the fic doesn't stop in a happy place.

Second, "Butterfly in Reverse" has a large cast and very flexible affections. Kakashi/Iruka is the main pairing. Then there's Genma/Raidou, Asuma/Kurenai, Jiraiya/Tsunade, past Kakashi/Rin, and many minor pairings. And what of the Rookie Nine and Team Gai, you ask? Well, I think the simplest thing to do is to consider all teams romantic triangles until otherwise proven. Our favorite Team 7, for sure.

Third--and this is a whopper--the timeline is _bent_. In two ways, actually.

The plot does not advance in a linear fashion. This is immediately apparent in Chapter 2, wherein the present action is cut by not one, not two, but _three_ flashbacks to four and five days prior, with a quick location--but _not_ time--shift to top it off. What's more, the week touched on in Chapter 2 isn't fully fleshed out until chapters later. As the fic progresses, there are jumps forward and backward of days, weeks, maybe even months. You will likely have to work _hard_ to keep track of where all the many characters are, what they are doing, and when. Otherwise, you will be confused when characters who died last chapter suddenly come back to life. No, really.

Personally, I don't much mind the warped timeline. It's partly in keeping with the POVs of various characters and partly for dramatic purposes. Still, I was sorely tempted to compile a day-by-day calendar of events. Eh. If I ever get around to it, I'll edit it in here.

Besides the above issue, "Butterfly in Reverse" doesn't fit the canon timeline. So it's AU, you say. Sort of. I think the fic's ambiguous reflection of canon causes more confusion than would any alternate reality.

For example, the characterization of the adults is, IMO, more in line with post-timeskip canon while the younger generation is more their pre-timeskip selves. However, the timeskip clearly exists. We, the readers, just have little idea of what happened during it. Except that, whatever it was, it wasn't precisely what happened in canon. Orochimaru and Akatsuki are... around but not directly, so far as the story's revealed, involved in the plot. This wild mashing together of elements from all over the canon timeline can be a headache if you think too hard about it. So try not to. 

In addition, some may find the mechanical errors--in particular, the misuse of Japanese--distracting. Um. What else? Well, I suppose I found the misinterpretation of Yondaime's Hiraishin annoying, but I doubt that's a typical concern...

Now that I've gone and picked apart all the faults I can think of, I should probably point out why I'm recommending the fic. You know, before I go off-topic.

"Butterfly in Reverse" is an epic. To be sure, the fic is long (130,000+ words), but what really gives it scope, IMO, is the plot. Naruto is filled with conflict, but we never really see more than glimpses of what a ninja war would be like--why the villages hold joint chuunin exams, Sound and Sand's short invasion of Konoha, the Kakashi Gaiden, etc. "Butterfly in Reverse" takes all these hints and builds such a detailed portrayal of Konoha being unwillingly pulled into a war that I, at least, find it hard to believe such a thing didn't happen in canon at some point. The way hostilities escalate from undeclared guerilla warfare, how the stress of war is first felt by the most active nin but soon spreads to all of Konoha, all the strategizing and subterfuge. War isn't pretty, and everybody is rightly terrified of it.

More than that, it's good to be reminded, I think, that the Sannin, jounin like Kakashi--these are the ones who _survived_. And "Butterfly in Reverse" does such a good job looking at the why of it (answer: sometimes there is no why) and the aftermath without skimping on the fact that these are _ninja_. They deal in death.

Action sequences are similarly balanced, gritty, and realistic. The best are totally not above fighting dirty. And a kunai stuck in your throat will kill you just as surely as a Rasengan to the chest. No amount of power will save you from your own stupidity or arrogance and, sometimes, the enemy simply gets the better of you.

Then there's the ANBU. With little canon known about the organization, the decision to make ANBU Konoha's MI-5 (a la _Spooks_) was positively enlightened.

"Butterfly in Reverse" is Kakashi-centric. In fact, as the writer admits, there's fangirling. Being somewhat of a Kakashi fangirl myself, I can't complain about the focus but, really, there's plenty of love for all the characters.

Kakashi, by far, has the most characterization. More of a rigorous psychological examination akin to stripping his skin off and turning him inside out for the reader's viewing pleasure. Insight through _pain_. I'll leave it at that.

The rest of the large cast doesn't get the same amount of screentime but when they do, man, they _sparkle_. Everyone's in a subplot, and about the only not-dead, didn't-turn-traitor Leaf nin who haven't shown up are Kiba's father (name?), Inuzuka Hana, Aburame Shibi, and Hyuuga Hiashi. Sai, Yamato, and the Elders, too, I suppose. No mention of Sand except a short line about Chiyo, but Gai and Kurenai were en route as of the last chapter so that omission might not have lasted for long. Hell, even Tenten has character! Never mind Yondaime, Rin, and Obito (can't have Kakashi without those three) and the well-drawn OCs!

What I'm trying to say is that the Konoha of "Butterfly in Reverse" is a vibrant community. The hundred and one ways everyone is connected to everyone else is so obvious, and the past is never forgotten. And, god, how I adore the Konoha gossip vine. Figures that a ninja village would either be entirely clean of rumor or immersed in it. The former is probably safer, but the latter is so much more human and emphasizes that these people are family, friends, and comrades. Everybody's made of win! 

...okay, I know I've gone waaay overboard here, but I can't leave the "Butterfly in Reverse" side stories unlinked.

, by 
_Hatake Sakumo killed himself when Kakashi was still very young. Though it started before that, really._

There's a bit of confusion as to why Sakumo killed himself. Almost nothing is known about his fateful mission. And fandom can't seem to make up its mind as to whether he was lucid and tried to do the honorable thing according to Japanese culture or he had some kind of nervous breakdown. This is the way it went in the "Butterfly in Reverse" Narutoverse.

, by 
_The one and only time Rin tries to kiss Kakashi._

If you felt Chapter 7 of "Butterfly in Reverse" and its other companion piece above wasn't traumatic enough, here's more torture! 

Seriously, I feel Kakashi and Rin are more intense and dark here than in "Butterfly in Reverse." Theirs is a pretty fucked up and adult, though not explicit, relationship. Read at your discretion.

, by 
_In the years since its invention, the cheating skills section of the chuunin exam had never changed. Hatake Kakashi has a secret weapon..._

And, finally, because that's really enough angst, a humorous companion to Chapter 6. Er. One line of Chapter 6, that is.

...anything else? Ah, yes! Read underneath the underneath. "Butterfly in Reverse" sometimes takes the show-don't-tell maxim to extremes. Together with the bent timeline, this means you might often be wondering what happened. A bit frustrating but, IMO, ultimately rewarding. This fic both sharpens your preception and stands up to multiple readings.


*edit:* Nara Yoshino, in fact, appears in the postscript to Chapter 15, though not by name. Of the other Leaf nin who've yet to show their faces, all but Kiba's father have been mentioned. By Sasuke (puppies!), Shino, and Neji, respectively. I can only imagine how many more minor characters the fic would've accumulated once through all the relatives of the Rookie Nine.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2007)

Tired of dramatic chapterlength fics? In the mood for some refreshingly good writing and amusement? Do yourself a favour and read this if you want a good laugh:
(Sasuke features heavily in all three, but you'll enjoy it even if you don't like him.)

(No pairing)


The title says it all. It's short, cracktastically funny and snarky, and chockful of memorable quotes. Featuring Team Hebi as a rock band with the mission to make rock music better to show those 'sellouts' Akatsuki what the industry is really about... How could you resist it? 

If you're looking for some more giggles (and a little bit of seriousness intermingled with that), try out these as well:

*Really Ticked Tachi
by Proanon* (No pairing)


To quote the author, 'I wrote a fluff fic about Sasuke in Sound. Shoot me now.' Featuring Sasuke and a possessive pet weasel who likes to attack Orochimaru. Incongruous, and yet she writes it so believably and beautifully that I wished it was true. You'll laugh and you'll cry a little. It's wonderful.

*A Better Mousetrap (the Quissential Sasuke Returns fic)
by Lazzchan and Aishuu*


An amusing (and probably very realistic   ) one-shot which explores the idea that Sasuke REALLY does not want to stay in Konoha, in spite of Naruto and Sakura's best efforts to get him to stay put. 

I was also going to recommend *Inemorato by firefly *but _Dramapoette _^^ beat me to it...


----------



## Dango (May 29, 2007)

, by Tea Leaf. 
Genre: Drama/Angst *[M for angst, little to no sexual content.]*
A darker look at life in high school. There are gangs, mafias, and ANBUs. You can't not love it. 
*Sakura-centric. 
*

, by leafygirl.
Genre: Action/Adventure/Romance *[T]*
High-quality fic. Most in-character Itachi I've ever seen. 
*itasaku, or rather, sakuita.*

, by firefly.
Genre: Drama/Horror *[M, for hardcore mindfuck. Minimum sexual content, though.]*
Again, high-quality. Sickfic. 
*Hidan-centric.*


----------



## Yeade (May 31, 2007)

The first of two themed rec sets: Kakashi character pieces.

*With Obito and Rin*

, by 
_Quite literally, Kakashi's always got someone keeping an eye out for him._

Something of a classic amongst Kakashi fans. An unusual perspective that really, really works. Obito/Rin, Kakashi/Rin.

, by 
_It's been three years since Obito's death, and the remnants of his team are slowly dying. Rin is sick, Yondaime is gone, and Kakashi tries to drink his way into the grave between missions, dreaming of what could have been._

Well, I figure all teams must have threesomes written about them at some point. This fic does so in a novel way that's not only touching but somehow manages intelligent speculation on every major plot point except who the Akatsuki leader is. Fantastic atmosphere. Kakashi/Obito/Rin.

*Circles and Spirals*

Playing on the famed parallels of Naruto. Kakashi, I think, is in an excellent position to observe said parallels because he's somewhere in the middle, generationally speaking, and familiar with everybody from the Sannin to Team 7. His own life also seems to be marked by cycles, bookended by deaths. Many of my favorite Kakashi authors have written stories based in that repetition, and I always find it interesting to note how these fics differ and how they are the same. Four gen oneshots, all ending with hope.

, by 
_Kakashi recalls those moments that defined one man's past and would form another man's future._

, by 
_Three Christmasses in Kakashi's life, he's received presents. Once, he gives one._

, by 
_Kakashi killed his first man when he was five._

, by 
_Lost on the road of life? Here's to finding your way back to everyone waiting._

*And Then You Die*

, by 
_Without Sakura, Team 7 falls apart. Kakashi sees this all too well, and he's almost surprised that he can't accept it._

It hurts _so_ good. An exceptionally detailed premise with characters lovingly drawn and a plot so tight, reading becomes a sort of sweet torture. Oh, _love_. Naruto/Sasuke, implied Kakashi/Rin and Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura.


----------



## Yeade (May 31, 2007)

The second of two themed rec sets: love is crack.

, by  ()
_Kakashi was greatly skilled in many venues, but he had a special talent for putting things off. Of course, there are those things in life that even someone like Hatake Kakashi can't prevent or avoid. One of them happened to be puberty._



, by 
_Iruka felt his heart sink. He'd gone to a lot of effort to avoid Kakashi these past few months, and now it looked like they were stuck with each other for as long as it took to figure out a high-caliber trap created by the Fourth Hokage himself._

Maybe a tad AU and not totally accurate in characterization or technical detail but, man, is it _cute_. Actually, I think my favorite aspect of this fic is the Yondaime's trap. *Maldoror* clearly put a great deal of thought into it, and the result is ingenious and, well, a little evil. Kakashi/Iruka. (And Pakkun.)

, by 
_Never take courtship advice from a dog. They have no idea what they're talking about._

Poodles, panties, and overuse of the word _bitch_. Well, I thought it was funny.

 and , by  ()
_Kankuro knocked the sand out of his ears, pinched each cheek once, took a deep breath, and said: "Okay, could you repeat that and be sure it makes sense this time?"_

Temari, Gaara, their respective significant others, and traditional Suna marriage customs. Poor Kankuro has the most surreal week of his life. Shikamaru/Temari, Lee/Gaara. (And Naruto as bridesmaid.)

, by 
_"Eternal revenge is one thing, but a _wedding_--that's important."_

Jiraiya and Tsunade are getting married. Orochimaru is invited. 

untitled Akatsuki fic, by 
_Hidan and Itachi have to work together to assassinate their target and, due to circumstances beyond their control, have to crash a wedding to do so._

... 

, by 
_Once upon a time, a kid was born, and he was called... Well, actually, we can't tell you that because Kishimoto will undoubtedly come along eventually and tell you otherwise, and then you wouldn't know _what_ to believe, and that would just be all confusing and stuff. So we'll call him Blank for now._

This is... terrible. Really. Young "Blanky" is chosen to be the Yondaime because he's "the pimpingest daddy ever," has an affair with a secretary named Monica, and begins his epic fight with Kyuubi by shouting "OI! Cut it out!" In my defense, I have a strange sense of humor.


----------



## Zethios (Jun 2, 2007)

Remanants of a Forgotten Dream by FFPA

_Slight crossover fic between Naruto and Bleach. A chess match to rival all chess matches has begun. It all starts with a new soul arriving in Seireitei with reiatsu rivaling even that of their strongest. And now a conspiracy has begun to unfold_

Although it's technically a Bleach fic, this is pretty much _the_ greatest Bleach/Naruto crossover on the market (IMHO). 

Naruto and Toushiro start their Shinigami academy days together, 100 years before the main storyline. Features ... interesting dialogue and Kisuke and Isshin as captains back in the good old days.



Within the Pale Light by Gloria Stone

_Shikamaru, Hinata, Lee and Naruto find themselves in a strange world with even stranger enemies.Crossover with Halo_

Do not let the Halo tag or the very uninteresting summary turn you away. *Only a very basic working knowledge of Halo that you can get off Wikipedia is required.* This author should get the award for *THE MOST IN CHARACTER * Naruto I have seen in a long time. He isn't a total retard, but he doesn't think of the consequences of his actions early on. Kyuubi is a tad too friendly though.

Side Note: Team 8 got updated today W00tz0rz!!! (Chapter 12)


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 3, 2007)

by HitokiriOTD

_Uzumaki Naruto has been many things to many people. To some, he is a friend, a comrade, and perhaps even a hero. To others, he is an enemy, a nuisance, and a villain. But he's never been a god before._

Honestly, this is one of the funniest and one of the most unique pieces of fanfiction I've read yet.

 by PhoenixAngel11
_Years have passed & problems suddenly ensued, but Uzumaki Kiyoshi and Naruto, the siblings of the century are willing to battle against the whole world to find acceptance. _ *Sequel to Lessons of Adolescence*

 by PhoenixAngel11
_Arashi is a hot headed Jounin who has decided to close himself off from everything, but then along comes a Mist nin with spunk, she wants to help him, but can she? Love may bloom, but circumstances may destroy it._

These are some great AU stories, starts with Yondy and his lovelife, then moves on to Naruto's childhood in the sequel.


----------



## Epiphany (Jun 20, 2007)

I just read that fic:

Name: 
Author: 
Summary: Uchiha Sasuke, the fearless leader of Team Hebi, finds himself in over his head when he and his team stumble upon an abandoned, bizarre little inn in the middle of a nameless forest. Crackfic.
Rating: T
Status: Complete

This is hilarious; by far one of the best crack fic I've read.


----------



## Shodai (Jun 30, 2007)

Never read it, is it good?


----------



## Zethios (Jul 1, 2007)

Training for the Job is considered one of the best NaruSaku on the market. I personally stopped choking it down around chapter 10, I believe. 

If you want some _good_ naruskau, I might humbly suggest:

*Sharingank*


Anything under said author is highly recommended. I liked the ones including Gaara and the Sand Sibs the best.

*Trail of Freedom*


Highly recommended. One the most interesting AU's you'll ever read.
Naruto is taken by a mysterious orginization, and its NOT Akutsuki. AU: 

Naruto sets out on his greatest journey to achieve what he longs for most, freedom from the past which heavily weighs on his shoulders. A story of new bonds being forged, confronting pain and the decision which ultimately makes you who you are.


----------



## Ucal (Jul 6, 2007)

Training for the Job is good, but after that last chapter, its well, meh.  If he's taking half a year to turn out chapters like that, I don't know if its worth reading anymore.


----------



## Saffi (Jul 8, 2007)

I was searching for some Chouji/Shino/Kankurou (sp) as the main character fanfics (admittably I haven't looked through this long list yet..I'll do that in a minute.)..there doesn't seem to be many of them around. Especially any Chouji/Shino/Kankurou ones involved as in a pairing. If anyone could recommend any please pm me, I would really appreciate it! Thanks 
Oh, and I would be interested in reading any GaaraX? ones also..

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Genesis (Jul 13, 2007)

Zethios said:


> Training for the Job is considered one of the best NaruSaku on the market. I personally stopped choking it down around chapter 10, I believe.
> 
> If you want some _good_ naruskau, I might humbly suggest:
> 
> ...


Oh snap, finally a fic of mine gets recommended and ironically it's the less popular one.


----------



## Trelle (Jul 13, 2007)

I love this thread. I have wasted too much time reading through this list, but for the most part the recs here have been great reads. I have a lot of stories I want to rec, but it's taking a while to compile them all into one post. Maybe later ...



Saffi said:


> I was searching for some Chouji/Shino/Kankurou (sp) as the main character fanfics (admittably I haven't looked through this long list yet..I'll do that in a minute.)..there doesn't seem to be many of them around. Especially any Chouji/Shino/Kankurou ones involved as in a pairing. If anyone could recommend any please pm me, I would really appreciate it! Thanks
> Oh, and I would be interested in reading any GaaraX? ones also..
> 
> Thanks ^_^



Hmm...three characters that don't get enough love...

 by 
Summary: Hyuuga Neji learns something about fate, about breaking chains, and perhaps just a bit about solving puzzles. NejixKankurou. Yes, you read that right.

My thoughts: Yes, it's NejixKankurou which some many may find weird but it's not a crack story, and kimi no vanilla manages to make it believable. It's also Rated T so nothing really happens.

There are some other stories featuring Kankurou  by kimi no vanilla, but that is my favorite one.

As for Shino, even less popular than Kankurou (for some reason) try:

 by Link and Luigi
Summary: Even Shino can be spontaneous and do the unexpected

My Thoughts: It's funny and sad and touching all at the same time. Great read.


----------



## Saffi (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Trelle  I'll check them out; I'm curious to see how NejiXKankurou could work o.o *reps*


----------



## Shodai (Jul 15, 2007)

I recomend the ones in my sig


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 16, 2007)

*Name*: 
*Author*: Chevira Lowe
*Summary*: "Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade as a team. How they began, and why they fell apart."

Undeniably the best Sannin centered fic I have ever read, I am madly in love with it. A fascinating look at how the conditions of Orochimaru's life changed him to be what he is now, functioning under the pretense that the snake Sannin was not always so centered on only himself.
*Rating*: PG-15
*Status*: Unfinished


----------



## Trelle (Jul 18, 2007)

I've been trying to find this fic for ages but I have had no luck.

It's an AU centering around Itachi, Sasuke and Shisui...and

*Spoiler*: __ 



It ends with Itachi returning from a mental institution and Sasuke getting a cat...




Help?


----------



## Zethios (Jul 19, 2007)

To whom it may concern:

First off, Training for the Job.
While I do not hate it, I don't know the whole plot so I really have no basis on anything concerning the non-romantic aspect of said plot. If there it one.

I also can read Naru/saku so its not the pairing per say. It's kinda, if I remember correctly, angsty/drama-y romance. 

Before I go anywhere else, much to my extreme embarrassment as a dude, I enjoy fluff and romance. There, I said it. This particular fic just wasn't to my taste, and I have no plan on trying to re-find/ re-read to my previous spot.

Two Halves
I loved it. It's almost sorta forced way they get together (training trip, _alone_, except for Sora, who really doesn't count), but I didn't care. 

The Suspension of Disbelief is strong in this one.

Greatly writen happens to be an understatement. Plus it's from the age when Naru/hina fics were... good.

@ Genesis
I can understand hows it least popular. AU's are generaly not even given a chance due to the sheer amount of crapola on the market.

If you happen to be reading this, right now, I want you to stop, and update Trail of Freedom right NOW. Seriously.

Softly Say Goodnight.
Truthspeaker Kabuto-san is. Read, you must.

*AND FINALLY!!!*

*Echos*


Out of the shadows of Kraken's frequent Author challenges come this little fic.

Naruto has died, but in a moment of mercy (or stupidity), he has released Kyuubi from the seal. Just one little problem. Kyuubi, instead of walking away free, has taken pocession of Naruto's body, and memories.

Aside from the greatest Technique System I have yet seen, Kyuubi's characterization is the greatest personality to come out of the fandom.

It's a bit, disconnected, at the begining, but chapter 5 is absent of any of of this. Its updating too.

While it says Xover with Darkstalkers, I still understand it, so it must be in the backround. Then again I have no idea what Darkstalker is, but, meh.

Give it a try, and if you aren't already on the bandwagon, come have seat, right next to me.


----------



## Zethios (Jul 19, 2007)

I certainly didn't mean to double post. It took me 25 tries for it to actually get online...

Now after 12 tries of deleting the second post I GIVE UP.

Someone just shoot me and this DAMN TRIPLE POST!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGHHH!!!!

...


Now I come back to find it deleted. The deletion worked!!!

GODDAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


kill me.

So maybe I can hide the pain...

I officially recomend:
A Ninja's Guide to Surviving High School.


Now before you're all like... WTF ZETH!! WE THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL!
This is the only fic worth reading under the High School Genre of fics.

I found this fic in Nyce's favorites and was like: Why the hell not? It was actually alright. It picks up near the end (not of the fic, just the updates).

High school is tough, but it gets a lot tougher when a demonic fox lives inside you and all your friends are ninjas. It’s a world of angst, rivalries, friendships and romance inside the halls of Kohona High, but outside, trouble is brewing. A dangerous world awaits them after graduation…assuming they all don’t kill each other first.


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Jul 22, 2007)

Two fanfics I really liked

Name:
Author: 
Summary: "It started as nothing more than a goal, inspired by a dream. It was the only thing he had to keep him going. Now, years later, it has suddenly become something...more. It has become his way of life. Slight NaruHina."

One of the best fanfics where Naruto shows he is a genius at creating his *own* jutsus.
Genre: Action/Adventure/Drama
Rating: T
Status: Complete

Name:
Author: Tellemicus Sundance
Summary: "It is a time of intense training. But as the Rookie 9 carry on with their lives and missions, some of them run into a very familiar face?"

The sequel to the first one, it starts out slow but it's OK. Also, the author is in the Army so he won't update very fast.
Genre:Adventure/Drama
Rating: T
Status: uncomplete


----------



## Trelle (Jul 31, 2007)

Got several recs. 

*Title*: 
*Author*: Khmershinobi
*Rating*: T
*Parings* (some are subtextual others are more official): Too many to countSasuHina, SakuHina, HakuHina, SasuSaku, SaiHina, NaruHina...the school body of Sakuragi Academy x Hinata...are you noticing a trend? 
*Summary*: AU:Going to an all girls school isn?t easy. Especially when you?re given the title ?Prince? by your classmates. Hinata finds herself dealing with girls vying for her affection and a certain roommate who isn?t at all what she thought she was.

*My thoughts*: If the Naruto series was called Hinata and turned into a shoujo manga, this would be the result. Frankly, it's my favorite Highschool AU. It's very well written (the author really follows "Show, Don't Tell" to the letter). I just  wish that people in general would be less demanding and less prone to jumping to conclusions so that the author wouldn't be forced spoil cruical plot elements. Seriously, skip all of the writers notes, you'll have more fun with the story. 

All of Inner Kyuubi's Fanfiction: 

My favorites are all of the DeiTobi fics, and the newest Pein/Blue fic. 

. I especially like the Teacher's Pet series.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2007)

*Name:* 
*Author:* Letta
*Summary:* Itachi receives a number of packages from Konoha while various people wonder about Naruto's mental health. Itachi Naruto FRIENDSHIP. Oneshot.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete


----------



## Melimay (Aug 9, 2007)

Just a few of my favorites:

 by JUCHKO
  -Sakura accidentally stumbles apon the Akatsuki hideout and is forced to use a scroll that was for 'last resorts only'. The scroll takes her to the past, back before the massacre. ItachiXSakura

 by paws-bells
   -Fate works in strange ways. It was a stroke of pure, dumb luck that she had managed to outwit him. Now she was going to experience first hand just how it would feel to have his undivided attention, whether she wants it or not. ItachixSakura

 by paws-bells
   -(GaaSaku) She should never have extended her help to him. It was supposed to be a simple healing but it was anything but. Now he was chasing her around the countryside in his bestial form and she still had no idea what she had done to merit his attention.

And last but not least! (and my all time favorite!) ....

 by Ketsuton
   -A unique story about an orphan "Otonin" named Chiaki-chan who possess a disturbing kekkei genkai that deals with blood. The first part of the story takes place in Sound along with the the Sound 5 and then moves onward to Konoha where she has to adapt to a new village and new teammates. 
   This story starts off very cute, and quickly turns dark and disturbing - So don't be fooled by the first couple chapters! The author has hinted at Sasuke x Chiaki pairing, but has also stated at a Sakon x Chiaki pairing as well.
   This story is very long and ongoing, so if you're looking for a well written and lengthy story... this is the story for you!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Name:* 
*Author:* firefly
*Summary:* Think a Shinobi's life is just jutsus and dangerous missions? Sure, but they still have shinobi picnics now and then! Egg toss, pinatas, tug of wars, cheap prizes, nonchalant Kakashi, and utter humiliation for poor Sasuke, Hinata, and Neji.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete


----------



## ShangDOh (Aug 18, 2007)

Found a few more very promising fics...


*Author*: Rurouni12065
*Summary*: In the year's following Konoha's fall during the Sound Leaf war, the remnants have struggled to survive. After achieving vengeance against the Otokage, Uzumaki Naruto is given an unexpected second chance. A shame he didn't get a choice in the matter.


*Author*: Spitfire-Hanyou16
*Summary*: Shortly after his promotion to jonin, Naruto is given the ultimate mission: students. Now, with the new Team 7 behind him, and war on the horizon, Naruto is going to do whatever it takes to see his team and Konoha through and keep his promise.


*Author*: Blu Rose
*Summary*: Uzumaki Naruto died over 50 years ago, but he's been given a second chance at life when he's reborn as Kazaki Nataro and is slowly regaining his memories. Can he achieve his dream of becoming Hokage in this life, or will he choose another path?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 24, 2007)

This Time Around - by Crimson Skies



It's absolutely awesome; in fact, on a scale of ten, it's an eleven.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are the recent fanfics I'm hooked on:

*Title:* Insanity's Slip
*Author:* Boejangles
*Summary:* When Naruto was one he was adopted into the Uchiha household. When he is five years old his older brother Sasuke goes a little crazy and almost everyone ends up dead. His eldest brother runs away. And he is left to survive with Sasuke, who isn?t quite himself.
*Link:* 

*Title:* Dirty Little Secret
*Author:* xx Peppermint Twist xx
*Summary:* SasuHina. Sakura and Naruto are newly weds. Now a depressed Sasuke and vengeful Hinata come together in a small sort of comfort: sex [not described in story]. But when a ..complication.. arises, how will the two deal with it? What will Naruto and Sakura do?
*Link:* 


*Title:* Oh how the silent tremble!
*Author:* misery.loves.black.sheep
*Summary:* Hinata has had an abusive life. Her mother works as a prostitute and life in a dark basement can be lonely. But one day her mother gets murdered and Hinata is finally free. But what awaits Hinata in the outside world. SasuXHina
*Link:*


*Title:* Stockholm Syndrome
*Author:*misery.loves.black.sheep
*Summary:* Hinata has a stalker, Sasuke Uchiha is obsessively in love with her and will stop at nothing to have her for himself. One day he finally takes action and abducts her. Will Hinata escape his clutches or will she experience a bad case of stockholm syndrome?
*Link:*


----------



## Shodai (Sep 9, 2007)

Title: The Tragedy of Repetition
Author: Rurouni12065
Summary: In the year's following Konoha's fall during the Sound Leaf war, the remnants have struggled to survive. After achieving vengeance against the Otokage, Uzumaki Naruto is given an unexpected second chance. A shame he didn't get a choice in the matter. It's a lot better than it sounds, and a lot different than most other time travel fics. 
Link:


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 13, 2007)

Tim811 said:


> Team 8
> by - S'TarKan
> Naruto on Team 8 instead of Kiba
> Pairings -Naruto and Hinata



The latest update to this story is incredible.


----------



## DramaPoette (Sep 13, 2007)

Necromancer by V-chan2k6



Summary: Uchiha Sasuke was holding on to something. In one chance encounter, she brought it back to life.

This is Sasuke/Tenten of all things, but I was genuinely surprised at how good it was. It actually works and makes sense. I know what I'm talking about when I say that this is one of the most in-character Sasukes I've seen when it comes to a romantic relationship. I applaud this author for staying true to Sasuke's behavior and personality. Even when he does something he normally wouldn't (which is not very often at all), he's been pushed enough so that it's perfectly plausible. It's nice and subtle, non-sappy, and worth a read. Tenten is really fleshed out too and shows what she's made of. She and Sasuke are on a pretty equal playing field, without her becoming Mary Sue-like. Overall, I recommend it!


----------



## nsu (Sep 20, 2007)

thanx ooooooooo


----------



## Shodai (Sep 30, 2007)

Can anyone recomend some good Naruto+Bleach Crossover fics, or Fem Naruto fics?


----------



## Red Viking (Oct 1, 2007)

*Title: *
*Author:* mrriddler
*Genre:* Adventure/General/Political Intrigue 
*Rating:* M
*Status:* Ongoing
*Pairings:* Naruto/Tayuya?  (The writer has said there won't be any of the regular pairings as far as Naruto is concerned)
*Summary:* Before he became a genin, Naruto was known as an extremely cunning and intuitive prankster.  We all know how it turns out, but what if this had been a sign of genius level IQ?  And what if the Third Hokage had recognized the signs and given him an opportunity to unlock his full potential?  A look of how the story could have unfolded had Naruto been a genius shinobi.

As a rule, I am extremely wary of stories that showcase about what Naruto would be like had he been super awesome instead of his canon portrayal because that's usually all the story is about: How Naruto knows a bajillion jutus, single-handedly beats Itachi's ass into the ground, etc, and how ultimately the story is discontinued because the writer either goes no where with the plot or follows the exact same plot except that Naruto is so totally super awesome that it ultimately ends up derailing the canon plot because, well, what's the point when Naruto already killed off every single Akatsuki member before the timeskip anyway?  (Except for the ones the writer likes, of course.  In which case they switched sides or somehow died heroically.)

This story is a different take on the concept and not because it actually falls under the 2 percentile of all fanfics that are actually well written.  Naruto is a genius in this story, but he is still prone to misjudgment, something that has consequences later on.  (And how)  Also, this story highlights some of the lesser characters in the Narutoverse as well.  Fans of Yugao (Hayate's ANBU girlfriend), Tayuya and even Yugito will be pleased.

In addition, this guy really knows how to write fight scenes.  They're really detailed and can get pretty strategic at times.  Makes for a really fun read.

Oh, and you also see just how unbelievably _devious_ Orochimaru can be.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 7, 2007)

^Gets my approval too.

Dunno if this has been posted....


Title: 
Author: JohnnyG
Genre: Romance/Adventure
Rating: M
Status: Discontinued/Ongoing(New Author, but not announced yet)
Pairings: NarutoxHanabi, slight NarutoxAnko
Summary: Hanabi, 16, loathes her clan and longs to rebel. Also, in relationships, she feels something is missing and wants to fill that void. Who better to achieve both tasks than the Demon of Konoha? How will Naruto react? What about Hinata, Ino, Sakura and Anko?


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 7, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> ^Gets my approval too.
> 
> Dunno if this has been posted....
> 
> ...



Too bad the fics been cancelled...


----------



## Watchman (Oct 8, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> ^Gets my approval too.
> 
> Dunno if this has been posted....
> 
> ...



There's going to be a new author!? Yes! I loved that fic! Any idea who it'll be?


----------



## Shodai (Oct 8, 2007)

Panzergeist said:


> There's going to be a new author!? Yes! I loved that fic! Any idea who it'll be?



No, but I saw in a review of chapter 1 Thundereaper/Omni offered to continue it....

On JohnnyG's profile, it says the author wants to keep himself secret.

I hope it isn't Vesuvius B!


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2007)

Vesuvius B isn't that bad - have you read his Shrouded Orange fic? I know you said you were looking for Bleach/Naruto crossover fics (If you did find any, or any good FemNaruto fics, could you PM them to me, by the way?)

Although, yes, I agree with you that Omni/Thundereaper would probably be a better choice. *goes back to watching JohnnyG's profile to see if he's announced who the author is yet*

Also, if anyone has found any good Konan fanfics, could you let me know? I'm really beginning to like her character.


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 19, 2007)

So the fic isn't dead? Nice, glad to see one of the few good Naruto fics still alive and kicking.

Anyways here's another one I found just recently...
Title: Kyoufuu
Author: Sanguinarius
Summary: In a harsher world, Naruto grew under the careful guidance of the Third Hokage. However, no one lives forever, and nothing is as it seems in a land where Ninja rule, where your greatest ally is often your worst enemy.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 21, 2007)

People have idiotic reasons on how they started to like someone, but that doesn't mean that their feelings aren't honest and real. Great Ino/Naruto with very guy-oriented humor that is not perverted.


Naruto's sister comes back. Really breathtaking and detailed writing. Not all the questions raised in the plot are resolved so there is a sequel. Very Naruto/Sasuke/Kaka/Naruto's sister centric. Not a particularly big fan of Sasuke as a character in Naruto at all so it took the story down a bit in a my book.


----------



## Watchman (Oct 25, 2007)

Must add this fanfic - I discovered it this morning, and was absolutely hooked.



The title is "Break the World", and it is extremely AU - taking place in an almost Steampunk setting, yet the depth of description and characterisation blew me away, and the plot twists, even the small ones, are amazing.


----------



## Aki_Nara (Nov 2, 2007)

Title: Vessel
Author: RiikiTikiTavi
Genre: Romance/Humor
Rating: M
Status: Completed (it even has a sequel! The title is Diplomacy)
Pairings: Deisaku
Suummary: In order to further their plans, the Akatsuki need a vessel. But jinchuuriki vessels always start out as babies... Warning, much bashing of clichés within!

This fic might border more onto the crack and hilarity. It shows the typical akatsuki member x sakura where she is put in a situation where she has to be close to that person. She was kidnapped to produce a certain vessel for the jinchuuriki that the akatsuki have captured. Same vessel will afterwards be brainwashed and taken care of by the akatsuki to do their bidding...supposedly. xDD


----------



## Xue (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know if these stories have been recommended before but...

Author: Mizerable
Title: Wasted Years
Rating: M
Summary: Had they known the paths their choices would lead them to, would they have changed anything? A bitter introspective about people learning what it means to live. (Completed.)
Link: 
The story is depressing at times but there's great writing, too. They are perfectly in character, too (although the story revolves around Sasuke). There's different pairings and most aren't really longterm (SasuSaku is probably the main pairing). She does have an original character but it's not like she's some horrible Mary Sue. There are some explicit sex scenes, but other that, nothing is really bad. I recommend reading all of her stories (especially the one she's working on now).

Author: Visions
Title: Between the Shadow and The Soul
Rating: T
Summary: Sasuke-oriented. Completed. Another foe, another fight, another chance. Revelations and the final journey home. Uchiha Sasuke returns to Konoha at last. Comments and constructive criticism, absolutely and completely welcome. Enjoy.
Link: 
The summary probably doesn't do this story much justice. Basically, Sakura ends up dying and Sasuke goes to bring her back to life by traveling through the "underworld". This story gives insight into Sasuke  and his feelings towards his deceased teammate (and various other things). Everyone seem completely in character (don't expect some fangirl-obsessed Sakura though). I do think this story is SasuSaku.(..but then again, it isn't?) A really enjoyable read.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 10, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> As a rule, I am extremely wary of stories that showcase about what Naruto would be like had he been super awesome instead of his canon portrayal because that's usually all the story is about: How Naruto knows a bajillion jutus, single-handedly beats Itachi's ass into the ground, etc, and *how ultimately the story is discontinued because the writer either goes no where with the plot or follows the exact same plot except that Naruto is so totally super awesome that it ultimately ends up derailing the canon plot* because, well, what's the point when Naruto already killed off every single Akatsuki member before the timeskip anyway?  (Except for the ones the writer likes, of course.  In which case they switched sides or somehow died heroically.)



That's so true.


----------



## Kookiette (Nov 10, 2007)

*Seriously would have to recomend this!*

Have any of you check out "What became of the Likely Lads?" by Zimo? If you haven't; DO!  Link is below but I don't know if that's working so just to tell you- its on Fanfiction.net. A friend introduced me to it and I'm hooked!



 The author has taken an interesting slant on the "Naruto growing up differently" tale i.e; He knew about the Kyuubi since he was very young and could communicate with him. She uses Kiba and Sasuke as her secondary characters and although it fundamentally is a "Hinata/Naruto" story (or so it is in the filters anyway)- she is allowing their relationship to develop at a casual pace, none of the Wham! Bam! Thank you Mam! She goes at a good pace though it can be quite frustrating at times because she seems to adore cliff hangers. However, she has many unexpected twists and turns in the plot and for originality I would have to give her a 12 out of 10. 

 The story is hilarious, I haven't laughed so much in ages but it's got a lot of black humor in it. She deals mainly with character development and what death and insanity can do to you. Her spelling is not always the best but don't let that discourage you. I thought that it was going to be a typical "He's all powerful", but she deals more with the emotional implications of such power and the price you have to pay for it.

 Although the first ten or so chapters seem a bit predictable, she links everything to future events. This is no typical Naruto story, she's got a few very good OCs and a fantastic plot line. I can not stress that anymore!

 Happy Reading and I hope you will enjoy it as much as I have. I'm dying to read the next chapter!


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 11, 2007)

Kookiette said:


> Have any of you check out "What became of the Likely Lads?" by Zimo? If you haven't; DO!  Link is below but I don't know if that's working so just to tell you- its on Fanfiction.net. A friend introduced me to it and I'm hooked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just read it all in one go, it certainly gets my approval.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 12, 2007)

Read it, read it now. One of the best fics around, and RELATIVELY new

Interesting concepts as well, and it's a HELL of a lot different to canon


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Nov 15, 2007)

Aki_Nara said:


> Title: Vessel
> Author: RiikiTikiTavi
> Genre: Romance/Humor
> Rating: M
> ...



I second this rec, the writer has a fantastic and engaging writing style, very dry, intelligent humor.  Sometimes you really have to exercise your suspension of disbelief because of some OOC'ness... as long as you aren't one of those who thinks they know for sure every characters *motives* (which, for the most part, we still don't know per canon) you can remain flexible enough to get into it.

Actually Vessel is less crazy, IMO, in terms of OOCness, than Diplomacy (it's sequel).  But I still adore the writer's style, and I want to see where the twist is going, so I'm reading along.


----------



## ShangDOh (Nov 17, 2007)

Just found out about this one...

Title: The Art of the Deal
Author: Case13
Summary: No one starts on top of the world. Bereft of his dream, or even a chance for it, Uzumaki Naruto starts his own path to the top of the world.


Something I've never seen done before, an AU fic where Naruto becomes the Bill Gates of the Elemental nations.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 27, 2007)

Rotc Girl said:


> I don't know if these have been recomended yet, but here goes:
> Foxhound
> by Kraken's Ghost
> Summary: Naruto and Kyuubi are forced to make a dangerous gamble when they?re forced into a corner. Rating for violence and explicit cursing.
> ...


forreference


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 27, 2007)

Title: ThreeAlls
Author: phoenixdown7
Genre: Drama/Romance
Rating: M
Status: Completed
Pairings: SasuNaru
Summary: Uchiha Sasuke is a young Japanese soldier in World War 2. Naruto is an American boy in China. Both are fighting to protect their countries, but what will happen when they find each other in the middle of it all?


Highly recommended for SasuNaru shippers, or anyone who'd like to enjoy a great story.
Beautiful language, deeply heart-wrenching, wonderful character and plot development.


----------



## shinobi_ashes (Nov 29, 2007)

Title: Naruto's Betrayal
Author: fictionsoul
Genre: Drama/Romance
Rating: M - Violence/Profanity
Status: Incomplete/Rewriting
Pairings: You'll See
Summary: Naruto leaves Kohona after Sasake returns from Ochimaru and becomes Hokage. Everything revolves around Sasuke again forcing Naruto to leave the village and join Akatsuki. Years later, Naruto returns with suprising allies and as a member of the Akatsuki. The village of the Leaves will fall under the fox once more.


Why I recommend: The storyline is really cool and so many twists and turns that it will keep you on the edge of your seat. Its a great story to read for Naruto lovers!! Its pretty popular on fanfiction and one of the first Naruto betrays-type stories. The writer is currently rewriting after a hiatus so it will be better than ever! ^^


----------



## erebai (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooh, I like this thread. I've been on a fanfiction reading splurge on ff.net, and I've got some recs, if some of them hadn't been put here already...


1. There's this author on ff.net, . All of his works are amazing. The writing beautiful, sound and intelligent. I think he might be already mentioned in here.  If anything I recomment his ficlets, which are always short, sweet, to the point and breath taking.  

Here's one I reccommend from him:
Title: *Two Steps Back*
Author: H.E Gray
Genre: Drama/Adventure
Rating: T
Status: Incomplete
Pairings: None
Summary: Now that it is all over, Sasuke repents and is given his second chance. AU, timetravel, Sasuke adopts Naruto.


Why I recommend: It's a time travel fic featuring Sasuke being the one going back. He loses the sharingan (thus blind), and adopts kid Naruto and teaches him. I know time travel is over done, but one from the view of an adult, somewhat humbled, remorseful Sasuke is refreshing. The writing is amazing and the character development is done really well. If you want a fresh, original time travel fic, this is the one to read!

2. This is a newly written one.
Title: *In Blood, We Paint Ourselves*
Author: Without Fear
Genre: Adventure/Mystery
Rating: T
Status: Incomplete
Pairings: Minato/Kushina
Summary: Uchiha Madara can't live in the Konoha Shodaime dreams of. A great rift between the founders creates a turmoil that reaches its ugly hand far into the future and entangles its prosperity. Naruto's generation is meant to free Konoha from the wrath.



Why I recommend: Well, it's probably the only fic I've read that focuses on the Shodaime, Nidaime and Uchiha Madara as the main characters (But also Minato and Kushina), which is why I'm recommending. The author switches back and forth from Shodaime's time to Minato/Kushina time (starts when they're 10), and says that they're gonna converge at some point. I find it interesting; the founders of Konoha aren't popular story subjects. 
Writing wise, it's not bad. There's a few mistakes here and there. Sometimes the quality is not consistent, like, at one point it's super detailed, at others it feels like the author got bored or tired, but it's definitely better than average. But besides that, it looks like an interesting story. It's only two chapter in so I can't say too much about it yet, but I think it has potential. It's different.

Sorry if any of these are already mentioned. :x


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 6, 2007)

Not going to read all 19 pages worth of recs to see if my suggestion was posted or not.

 Complete and rather large at 61 chapters (chapter 62 is just AN) and almost 580,000 words total.  So a big fanfic.  I enjoyed this story overall and it's quite well written.  Takes place during the 3 years time skip, Naruto finds himself in an alternate reality.  Fan of WOW will love it, fan of fantasy RPG may also enjoy this.

 is part 2 (or sequel to above linked story) of the series and currently being updated.  Up to chapter 26 and almost 300,000 words already.  

Good for long trip reading if you have a PDA or laptop with decent battery life.


----------



## ryuukari (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been recommended already or not (too lazy to check) but if this has, well, this definitely deserves to be recommended again.

*Title*: Shame and Fame
*Author*: Ckret2
*Genre*: angst/family
*Rating*: T
*Summary* (Taken from FF.net) The day before Obito died, he babysat his cousin. The day after Obito died, Itachi cried for the last time. Obito had no idea how much he'd changed Itachi, and the Uchiha clan would pay the price for his good intentions. 

Out of all of the speculative fics exploring the true reason why Itachi may have killed the Uchiha clan, this is definitely my favorite.  Ckret's writing really has that special touch to it that I love, drawing me in so effectively.  Bonus points for a cute, pre-massacre Itachi and Obito luff.


(Obito and DeiHina fic recs, please?)


----------



## NarutoFlame (Dec 21, 2007)

This is the best fanfic ever.
Name:The Dichotomy of Namikaze Naruto
Author:Thundereaper
Summary:What lies behind the Shiki Fuuin? Who is Naruto, really? Told from the Mizuki incident onwards, a new Naruto emerges, smarter, stronger, and better. Female Kyuubi. NaruXFemKyuuXFemHakuXTentenXHinataXIno.
Personal Opinion: There is no better fan fic than this. Right now he is at 200,000  something words and ONLY IN THE WAVE ARC. Other than that he goes into incredible detail, but doesn't over do it. He also has an Awesome fighting style that is completely original, there may be things similar to it, but the concept is incredible.


----------



## Narukojs (Dec 25, 2007)

Chunin Exam Day by Perfect Lionheart

Naruto finds he is flung back in time and must repeat the entire Chunin exam over and over and over, until he gets it right and possibly saves Konoha in the bargain.
Naruto - Fiction Rated: K+ - English - Adventure - Chapters: 17 - Words: 72,003 - Reviews: 1052 - Updated: 12-23-07 - Published: 12-4-07



.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 3, 2008)

Narukojs said:


> Chunin Exam Day by Perfect Lionheart
> 
> Naruto finds he is flung back in time and must repeat the entire Chunin exam over and over and over, until he gets it right and possibly saves Konoha in the bargain.
> Naruto - Fiction Rated: K+ - English - Adventure - Chapters: 17 - Words: 72,003 - Reviews: 1052 - Updated: 12-23-07 - Published: 12-4-07
> ...


That was a pretty cool story, but it totally went off the rails in chapters 12-13


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 4, 2008)

DramaPoette said:


> Necromancer by V-chan2k6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, excellent story.


----------



## DramaPoette (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted, but it's so good it deserves to be recommended twice.

Quotidian

By: firefly



Summary: When she accepted the graveyard shift of border patrol, Temari expected to find nothing but snakes and scorpions nestled between the dunes of dark sand. Amongst them, the last thing she expected to find was a missing nin out for a midnight prayer.

Starring Temari and Hidan. This story has a very dark tone and is filled with great characterization and total psychological mindf**kery. Very addictive and captivating, even if these characters aren't ones you normally read about (they weren't for me). Highly recommended and one of my current favorites.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jan 15, 2008)

by JFalcon

Summary: Hitomi is a freak, Hara is needy, Miyuki is antisocial. The one thing they have in common is that the only Jounin who can understand them enough to train them is Naruto, and war is coming. Prequel to NEW BLOOD.

A Naruto teaching a genin team story done right. Good OCs, which is a feat in itself.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2008)

_The Dichotomy of Namikaze Uzumaki Naruto_by Thundereaper
_Team 8_ by S'Tarkan
_Altered Destiny_by VenomLord
_Life of Uzumaki Naruto_by VenomLord
_Colors of Life and Death_ (both parts) by Songbird21
_Neo Yondaime Hokage_ by Psycho G


----------



## Trelle (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree on the H.E. Gray rec. Good stuff, but I am still waiting on an update with Two Steps Back. *pouts*

 by Aiyen (rated: M)
This is a very good genfic, which feels like a rarity in Naruto fandom. Summary: When Suna attacks, Naruto and Gaara must abandon Konoha, find the other jinchuuriki, and unlock the secrets of the Village of Shadows, or all is lost. But it is only six years later, when Konoha comes demanding help, that the last Great War begins.

On a complete opposite road:
 by kaotic312 (rated: M)
One of those fics where everyone is paired up by the end. However, what makes this story different are all the crack pairings. However kaotic312 keeps everyone in character. And the lemons are that bad either. Summary: Hinata, Hanabi, and Neji are desperate to marry off Hiashi so he'll stop mucking around in their lives. In the meantime, trouble is brewing for Hinata and life will never be the same. KankxHina and other pairings within.

Actually  has loads of great ideas. Check them out. 

 by Ren and Missa (Rated: T)
If you've heard of The Shoebox Project in Harry Potter fandom, this is probably the Naruto Highschool!AU equivalent of it. A series of e-mails, text messages, notes scribbed in secret during class and letters. It's hilarious and even though I'm not a fan of the pairings in the story, the story was just so entertaining I went along with it. Summary: When Ino met her dream boy, it was on a bus to New York, and it took her several hours to learn his name and stop calling him 'Pinapple Head'. Sakura, on the other hand, literally ran into hers and got cake all over his shirt. Nice.

and

 by NoNoWriter (rated: M)
This is just the weirdest paring ever. Naruto x himself! It works though. Creepy but a good read. Summary: The one who was always there for him, held him and laughed with him. How could Naruto not have fallen in love with him? [NaruNaru]


----------



## ShangDOh (Feb 12, 2008)

by MKofGod
?There is a scroll. It has a jutsu which can stop this from happening. You can go back in time. You can change all this.? The remnants of Konoha strive to change not only their history, but many other tragedies as well.

A well written time travel fic without character bashing:amazed (so far anyways).


----------



## Amane (Feb 12, 2008)

By Nostalgic Maiden, very enjoyable fic!

sum:
All Sakura ever wanted was to settle down happily with him. But as that dream crashes and burns, a new dream begins to take flight with someone she had never expected. .:Sakura x Sai

Also a small request, can anyone recomend a Kimimaro or a Kabuto centred fic that is in character and well written? prefferably not AU, thanks


----------



## Mipp (Feb 17, 2008)

by ckret2. A fic set during Kakashi Gaiden, with a deceptively simple premise: Uchiha Obito babysits his little cousin, Itachi.

This fic is _off the charts creepy_. There's no gore, no violence, just the _creep_ that comes from hindsight. We all know how this story's going to end. Obito's going to die, and Itachi is going to slaughter his family. It's the bond formed between the sweet and utterly doomed Obito, and his brilliant, burgeoning psychopath cousin -- and the misunderstood promise that brings about so much tragedy -- that is heartbreaking.

If you're like me and you enjoy a good psychological, creepy fanfic, _Shame and Fame_ may be for you. Uchiha clan fans, take note.


----------



## Red Viking (Feb 24, 2008)

Title: 
Author: Thundereaper
Genre: General/Romance
Rating: M 
Status: New
Pairings: Naruto/Tayuya
Summary: Determined not to have anyone sacrifice themselves for his sake ever again, Naruto leaves Konoha and makes a living off collecting the bounties of other missing-nins.  Along the way, he just might discover a new nindo to follow along with new precious people to protect, and that this new purpose was his true calling all along.

This story shows incredible promise and deviates from the regular 'angst' flavor found so often in Naruto-is-a-missing-nin stories.  His motivation stems from his desire to protect people, not because Konoha turned on him.


----------



## ShangDOh (Mar 3, 2008)

by PurpleMoon3
Summary: What would happen if after the Mizuki fight Iruka was gravely injured and Naruto didn't return to the village. A single choice changes the fate of the entire Narutoverse!

Not your typical AU. Has a unique spin on this particular "what if?" scenario.


----------



## Kage (Mar 3, 2008)

Sum:Leaves turn naturally toward the sun, and the Leaf-nin turn naturally toward their golden sun. When the sun is snuffed out, emptiness takes its place.

love this one-shot. they usually don't make much of an impression on me (especially when this short) but this one...


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Mar 3, 2008)

Go To My FF.Net Profile And Check The Top 20 At The Bottom:


----------



## patrickveech (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone have recs for awesome Team 7 adventure stories? Long ones are great... 

I'm trying to write one now, but I am a terrible writer.


----------



## darkghost (Apr 20, 2008)

Try Mizukage by dragon6, this fic is one of the best. Naruto gets the boot after dragging sasuke's butt back at the VoTe and later becomes the mizukage.

Also I do not suppose anyone here could help me find one certain fic? The basic is Naruto leaveing after the VoTe fight and meeting the "White Ghost of Iwa" and going back to the village later on. Thank you.


----------



## Elfl (May 1, 2008)

Are there any long, well written fics with good plot where there are new interesting bloodlines?
Also AU-s, where Naruto is adopted into Inuzaka clan.


----------



## randomhater (May 3, 2008)

it`s been rec`d already, and i`m not surprised, since it really is great. i just thought, that i`d rec it again, since it`s an absolutely wonderful sasunaru // narusasu fic. :]

 by purrfectly679.

i have to say. this fic was MADE for all SASUNARU // NARUSASU fans.

and personally, from all the other narusasu fics that i`ve read, this one is really one the best ones out there. and i`m not just saying that. i wish that i could find other fics as good as this.

in this fanfic, there`s a plot. it`s not one of those typical, "zomg!! it`s naruto!! i wanna jump him, now!!!!!!" kind of fics. this story has character development. it might be kind of OOC to some people, but really. it`s great.



> After 5 long years, the heir to the Uchiha clan is finally back, engaged to a certain pink-haired girl... But old emotions reawaken as the 2 rivals once again meet face to face, eye to eye... And heart to heart? SasuNaru.



as i said, if you haven`t read this fic yet, then you _have_ too.

the first time i stumbled across this fic, i gave up on it after 4 chapters. it was "too OOC for me." but wherever i went, i kept on reading good reviews for this story, so i thought to give it another try. and i`m glad i did.

i love this story.


----------



## BVB (May 4, 2008)

darkghost said:


> Try Mizukage by dragon6, this fic is one of the best. Naruto gets the boot after dragging sasuke's butt back at the VoTe and later becomes the mizukage.
> 
> Also I do not suppose anyone here could help me find one certain fic? The basic is Naruto leaveing after the VoTe fight and meeting the "White Ghost of Iwa" and going back to the village later on. Thank you.



I think this is "The Void" from LD1449


----------



## Tsubasa Hane (Jun 2, 2008)

I would like to recommend 's White Dog series, including:







I don't know what it is, but something about his writing is absolutely spellbinding.  Sometimes, if I can't find any other Naruto stories to read, I'll go back and reread the entire thing.  In my opinion, he's one of the most underrated authors in the fandom right now.


----------



## Zitianos (Jun 20, 2008)

Name: Dark Knight 
Author: Digital-Skitty 
Summary: [taken directly from D-S] Once upon a time, there was a beautiful princess named Bya-chan. She was kidnapped by an evil dragon, who turned out to be less than evil. And her rescuer, the knight, turned out to be a bit darker than the expected shade of white.

It's about Deidara and Hinata, though it's not DeiHina. It's semi-AU, which means that quite a few things in the original Naruto Timeline never happened. Deidara ends up kidnapping Hinata on his way to join Akatsuki. It's written very professionally, and is over 400,000+ words.

Pairings: NejiHina, SasoDei, PeinKo, OCOC, KakaKabu, and hints of others


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 21, 2008)

*Genius of Konoha*

Here's the thread in this forum (the summary and the link to FF.net is there): Genius of Konoha

AU story, very well written, with great plot.

Strong and super-smart Naruto.

You should really read this one


----------



## Xgamer245 (Jun 22, 2008)

I recommend 
The Melody of The Fox


BEST Naruto/Tayuya pairing that makes sense. EVER.

Also I need HELP finding a fanfiction....I remember there was this awesome one where Sasuke turns randomly evil and in the authors profile was a fanart of Sasuke in his evil state.
I really REALLY want help finding this fanfiction...


----------



## alizah (Jun 28, 2008)

*Title:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* In the middle of the night, Ino gets up and tries to kiss Sakura.
*Pairings:* one-sided InoSaku, SasuSaku
*Comments:* Well written sad!yuri.

*Title:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Tenten isn't like the other Konoha kunoichi.
*Pairings:* one-sided Temari/Tenten, implied one-sided SasuSaku, SasuIno, and NaruHina
*Comments:*  A cute look at Tenten's character.

*Title:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* Sai may be socially awkward, but he's got his books to help him.
*Pairing:* Sai/Naruto
*Comments:*  Both hilarious and sexy, Learning by the Books is one of the better Sai/Naruto fanfics out there.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 3, 2008)

After a year of inactivity, "This Time Around" has updated. The best of the time travel genre, it remains great reading.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 10, 2008)

Senju Naruto. A child of a drunken one night stand between Minato and Tsunade, Naruto is raised by his mother outside of the village and tortured on and off by Jariya. He inherits his great grandfathers bloodline, but he's not as broken as it  sounds. Very well written, and more quickly updated than any story I can remember.


----------



## Proman (Jul 11, 2008)

Xgamer245 said:


> I recommend
> The Melody of The Fox
> 
> 
> ...



Definatly a good one I was wondering if anyone knew a good Fanfic with Sakura leaving with Sasuke to go to Oro as long as pairings heterosexual i doesn't matter what they are


----------



## ShangDOh (Jul 22, 2008)

By JFalcon
For three years the ninja of Konoha and their allies have fought a losing battle. When Konoha becomes so short handed that Shikamaru must train a Genin squad no one could have predicted the effect he and his team would have on the war. 

Best damn epic length "war story" I've read yet. Not many authors can pull it off like he does.

 by silentmaster
When a hero chooses the love for his son over the love of his village, how will he live with himself? How far will Naruto go to redeem his family name and his father's lost honor?

A unique take on the Yondaime, one the actually pulls it off believably.

 by Andrew Joshua Talon
In which Naruto Uzumaki discovers that curiosity isn't too lenient on foxes either.

An SG1/Naruto crossover that's actually....GOOD! This one looks very promising.


----------



## jn1127 (Jul 29, 2008)

Name: Never Again 

Author: Nguyen Lynn
Summary: Harry Potter Crossover with Naruto
Rating: M, non-explicit slash
Status: Ongoing


It is a fairly new piece of work, but it seems to have that ... certain ... I don't know, that "something" that makes you want to go on reading. It's detailed, and the flow is quite nice. Although I say slash, I have to see anything, it is just labeled as such from the author but the genre is listed as action / adventure / drama, so I guess the romance isn't the highlight of the story? Anyway, give it a shot.


----------



## alizah (Jul 31, 2008)

*Title:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* An explanation of Tenten's admiration of Tsunade.
*Characters:* Tenten, Tsunade, Sakura

*Title:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* War affects everyone involved, but there are those who fall deeper than others. Ino sits on her roof and muses about life and love, wondering how it all ended up here.
*Pairings:* Ino/Sakura, Ino/Kankuro, Ino/Sai


----------



## Sillouhette (Aug 2, 2008)

I've read just about every good Naruto FanFic of 100,000+ words. Anything below that usually winds up to be a disappointment. 3 years I've been reading, and I've pretty much seen them all. If anyone could recommend a few good 100,000+ FanFics, It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## ShangDOh (Aug 4, 2008)

Author: Jonohex
Haku is content with his new home in the Land of Waves. But when a ninja clan thought long dead reemerges intent on destoying the Hidden Mist Village, Zabuza's former apprentice must consider a return to his former life. Sequel to 'The Broken Tool'.

Sequel to possibly the best Haku-centric fanfic I've seen yet.


----------



## Mizuki-chan (Aug 12, 2008)

*Mwuahaha *

Heh, I edited this.

Any recs for a great ItachiXOC fic? I always really like the kind of fics that are "OMG, we're in the Naruto world"/Naruto Characters At My World/School. Uhhh I'm only 11.. try to keep it around Teen, but if it is rated M for language or blood then that's okay, I like gorey scenes. XD If their is a lemon or two I will skip it, but not if there is one in every other chapter *_* (bleh) And I'm not a real fan of Yaoi or Yuri, I don't know what slash or fluff is, but I love Hentai if it's violence >xD I also like it when the main char is crazy, but it doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 13, 2008)

*Title:* The Ghost and the Darkness
*Author:* Kirsdarkenvar
*Summary:* Sasuke and Naruto become friends at a young age, but will Naruto's paranoia and mental instability draw Sasuke down into madness, or will Sasuke's own demons bring them both into the dark?
*Genre:* Drama
*Rating:* T
*Status:* In-Progess



Features a Schizophrenic!Naruto, OCD!Naruto, Crazy/Insane!Naruto and  Paranoid!Naruto all combined. The story is set right before Sasuke begins his quest for power and as mentioned by the summary the two meet, eventually developing a strong devotion for each other. The portrayal for Sasuke's character in this fic is that he seems to genuinely care for Naruto's wellbeing and this is leading him to a very different path from the canon one. It isn't a slash fic(thank god for that) but Naruto and Sasuke's relationship is turning out to be just as emotional as it is in canon and it's very enjoyable to read their interactions with each other. 

This is definitely one fic that you should check out, it is very promising so far. The writer's writing style allows the story to have an eerie and foreboding vibe to it and the few grammar/spelling mistakes are easily looked over. The only thing I dislike is the fact that there's only been four chapters updated in eight months, but I can be patient.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 19, 2008)

by silentmaster

Summary: When a hero chooses the love for his son over the love of his village, how will he live with himself? How far will Naruto go to redeem his family name and his father's lost honor? Powerful Naruto pairing undecided

----

The 4th flees the village when the Kyuubi attacks following the request of his dying wife. Naruto comes back to the village 15 years later so he can clear the name of his family and of his father. His first mission is to protect the Kyuubi (sealed by Sandaime using the plans of the 4th) jinchuuriki from akatsuki, a girl named Midori.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know if anyone put this one already:



Summary: When Naruto learnt of the sealed Kyuubi, something was unlocked. A power long dormant within his mind, a power that holds the key to life, death and beyond. Naruto my way, following the manga story fairly rigidly, but diverging more as we go.

---

Starts roughly when cannon starts, and diverge from the stealing of the Scroll of Seals. It's really well written, and uses a concept (some kind of technique/fuuinjutsu) that I never saw in any other fic, nor did I saw something slightly similar.

Updates are normally a bit slow but regular and the chapters are huge which make up for the wait. And the pace in the story is good. Currently the _Wave Arc_ ended and it will begin a new original arc of two chapters (said by the author) before going into the chuunin exams.


You really should give this one a try!


----------



## Nadroj (Aug 22, 2008)

*Name:* Senjutsu [Link coming soon] [but you can check out most of part 1 here]
*Author:*  [Myself]
*Summary:* When a curious ANBU asks for more details about his missions, his Kage gives him one he will never forget. He is told to destroy documents, but realizes he was sent to kill his Kage's family. Angered by the horrible truth he yearns to discover the truth of what is really going on.
*Rating:* M
*Status:* Not completed [Part 2 in Progress]



			
				Nadroj said:
			
		

> *Author's Note:* When I named this story I used a different meaning of "Senjutsu" than the one in Naruto. I will not tell you which meaning I used, but if you want you can find out all the meanings of "Senjutsu", and pick whichever one you want.
> 
> Also Senjutsu was originally a FanFiction entry for another site. Thus some, if not all, of the characters are somewhat based off players in this game, such as the Kage (Haroon de Phiel) who I consider my sensei in the game.  Two other characters you will see are Pyro Bloodwekin and Hazirami. Pyro is a good friend of mine, and Hazi's in there to create a conflict between both of them (they don't get along at all). Rotenko and Kozonogamaru were also friends of mine, but cant get any contact with both. All of the characters within the story have given me permission to use their "names" (excluding the "Outlaws" because they were banned from the game, so I don't think it would be necessary to ask them).
> 
> I only entered Part One because I have big plans for this story. I have finished a bit in Part Two, but need to find my notes I left somewhere...


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 30, 2008)

Summary: Arashi and Sarutobi had a plan. Kyuubi's presence altered that plan. Now years later one Uzumaki Naruto finds himself ensnared in a web of murder, lies and tragedy and now must face an evil that threatens all of the shinobi nations.

Paring: NaruHana

-----

This is an AU story, that diverges at the valley of the end. When Kakashi is to bring Naruto back, Itachi appears and threatens Naruto to leave Konoha or he'll destroy everything and everyone there. Naruto escapes and before he is to leave with Jirayia (turning into a missing nin) and finds an old men that trains him. But things are not what they seem like Jiraiya and Tsunade discover later. There might be some reasos for the past happenings that are not apparent in the first glance...

(not great summary but the best I could come up with) This story is a great reading. With a great pace and many and plot twists. The only bad thing imo, is the romance part, I think it's kind of displaced or something (put there by "force" almost), gets away from the main events and breaks the pace of the story. But you should definitly take a look.


----------



## UchihaSasuke137 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a few good recs...

Link: 
Title: Inamorato
Author: firefly
Genre: Humor
Summary: Nobody told Tobi that out of all the calendar holidays, Valentine’s Day was the last one to be passionately celebrated in the company of seven homicidal men. Crackfic.
Rating: T
Status: Complete

It's for those of us who miss silly Tobi....


Here's another one, and if you're sick of annoying Self-Insert fics, then you'll really like it -

Link:
Title: Too Good To Be True
Author: Legendary Legacy
Genre:Humor/Parody
Summary:Who is this mysterious man who suddenly appears out of nowhere to save the lives of our Konoha heros from the likes of Orochimaru and Akatsuki? ...Gee, who do you think? Mockfic.
Rating: T 
Status: Complete

Link:
Titlechiwagakure
Author: Endoh
Genre: Suspense/Adventure/Drama
Summary:"Uchiha is Law." Madara & Kyuubi beat Senju, & Madara became Uchiwakage. He has everything, so which of his own creates Akatsuki if he doesn't? Uchiha aims to 'liberate' the universe. Only Sasuke & Itachi use Sharingan to TRULY see... —Darkfic DYSTOPIA—
Rating: M
Status: In Progress....


----------



## SakuraCa (Sep 23, 2008)

Title: Nine Tailed Serpent: The Darkest Era
Author: LT2000
Genre: General (more like suspense/adventure)
Rating: M
Status: Work in progress
Summary: Sequel to Nine Tailed Serpent. Uzumaki Naruto made an impulsive deal with a crimson-eyed devil, leaving his home and friends behind. Now, he wagers his life on a hopeless plan to obliterate Akatsuki from within, with naught but his existence as the prize.
Link: 

When I had almost given up on Naruto, both the story and fanfictions, something interesting happened in the manga and this little gem came out. It's really well written but has only one chapter so far. 

4.5/5 (because it's just one chapter)

Edit: Another amazing Akatzuki fanfiction that I found recently.

Title: Azure Crimson
Author: withRainyEyes
Genre: Drama/Adventure
Rating: M
Status: Work in progress
Summary: After a particularly harsh beating, the Hokage finally decides to give Naruto to a seemingly nice farmer. What he didn't know however, was that this happened to be the Leader of a terrible organization in disguise...Akatsuki.
Link: 

Well written Akatsuki Naruto fanfic.


----------



## Namikaze Nick (Oct 9, 2008)

does anyone know that fic that is NaruHina, where naruto becomes the hyoukage (ice kage) or something like that, I remember reading it once.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 22, 2008)

Title: 
Author: Shivakashi
Pairing: Naruto/OC - Author hints at eventual NaruSaku

A very well written piece that deals with Naruto becoming a father unexpectedly, and the consequences of the Kyuubi's imprisonment.  Most definitely worth a look.


----------



## LoliConArtist (Nov 13, 2008)

Been lurking around on this section of the forum for months upon months now, so I figured I should contribute at least the beginnings of a story that may or may not continue on to be a great read.

 by Captain Tungsten.

I've only seen one other story where anyone at all used the good ol' bow and arrow (I think it was Sannin Repetition or something, one of the OCs used it) and it worked out pretty well. This story is heading on the right path so far, so head on over and give it some support.


----------



## SakuraCa (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a rec, but....

Looks like Taliath fic, Across Dimensions: Parting Reality's Veil, will be updated _very soon_.


*goes fangirling*
pek

Thought that some people might be interested in that.

Edit: Forget what I said,  is out!


----------



## Haggath (Jan 9, 2009)

by 

Summary: Time Travel fic. In a war torn future, in the burning ruins of Konohagakure, Naruto fights Orochimaru and loses as the world collapses around him. From that ending comes a new beginning and a new chance to set things right, if only he can figure out how..

I'm aware of how many time travelling fics there are floating around, but this is definitely one of the best ones out there. KyLewin does an amazing job building a scenario of 'realistic' time travel - a world where every action has an effect on the big picture and future is in a constant motion. He paints a picture of powerful, aged Naruto who is still as Naruto-ish as Naruto can be and a far cry from an omnipotent ninja. There are no obvious pairings, but the author seems to be aiming at NaruHina and SasuSaku in the future. Other than that, the author is extremely skilled and the quality of his writing one of the best I've seen, which alone should be worth giving the story a look.

Time And Again is finished with 457K words, and the sequel should be coming out pretty soon. I whole-heartedly recommend this story for anyone who likes gradual building of characters and relationships, long chapters, and epic stories in general.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2009)

Haggath said:


> by
> 
> Summary: Time Travel fic. In a war torn future, in the burning ruins of Konohagakure, Naruto fights Orochimaru and loses as the world collapses around him. From that ending comes a new beginning and a new chance to set things right, if only he can figure out how..
> 
> ...



Whole heartedly agree, and theres one twist that i wont spoil (although its rather obvious) that really makes it different from other time travel fics. 

Its different enough that its not like the manga so much, but its good enough that im glad its not the same as the manga.

My favorite story right now.


----------



## Nexdonum (Jan 15, 2009)

Dorkpie said:


> Entire List of NaruHina fanfiction
> 
> [some might have been mentioned in this thread--Maybe a few. Theres alot listed though ;D]



So, can anyone tell me if those in this list are in order of popularity/quality/etc?


Like, in those posts, it makes it seem like Two Halves is the best NaruHina fanfic out there. (At least to me) So if anyone could clear this up for me, I'd be much appreciated.  (sorry for this being somewhat offtopic, as I'm not putting a rec down for any of them, just I felt that I could ask here in one post as to not clog up other threads)


----------



## SakuraCa (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with you. The story is defiantly one of the top ten time-travel Naruto fics out there. 



Haggath said:


> Time And Again is finished with 457K words, and the sequel should be coming out pretty soon. I whole-heartedly recommend this story for anyone who likes gradual building of characters and relationships, long chapters, and epic stories in general.



(S)He, has actually already posted the sequel. It is called Here and Now.


Sequel to Time and Again. Naruto is sent back in time from a war ravaged future and has a chance to set things right, but despite his efforts things seem to be worse rather than better. Akatsuki, Orochimaru, Danzo... some jinchuriki have no luck at all.

There is only one chapter posted though.


----------



## FonsEtOrigo (Jan 21, 2009)

Author(s): just enough (is a duo)
Summary: ANBU Captain Uchiha Itachi had things well planned out, until a medic-nin with ridiculous hair went and made herself interesting. Sakura insisted she was just doing her job, but Itachi didn?t quite see it that way. Non-massacre. Sakura/Itachi.

The characterizations in this are incrediable, not just of Sakura and Itachi (as a raving fangirl I must say Itachi is damn smexable) but of Naruto and Sasuke too. There is an AMAZING balance of Team 7 relationships and Itachi, as well as conflict. Its all developed to the same point that it is Naruto as stands. Not to mention Mikoto! 

This is a stunning fic, truly. It has its humor as well as it darkness.


author: randomsomeone
Summary: A psychological war gets completely out of control. Lust doesn't cut it and love doesn't just happen, so how else can it work? GaaSaku.

Dark and vicious, just as that pairing should be. Complete mindfuck. The intensity of it is just amazing. You get sucked in so fast. Sakura's trapped but not wanting to get out and Gaara's a damn good hunter. 

I recommend all her other work as well. Randomsomeone is by far one of the greats.


Author: Finnimbrun
Summary: [taken from inside fic]. . . but Konan knows, and Nagato knows, that this is life, and life is pain, and life will always be pain, and there is no point in believing it can ever be otherwise. The most they can achieve is to temper their misery. And they do. They tolerate it, wear it as only those whose lives have been defined by loss can: with silence, with resignation, without complaints. And so it would have been for the remainder of their days, had Uchiha Madara not come to them during the course of the next evening.

PeinKonan as you might guessed. I seriously dare someone to find something as amazing as that fic. The characterizations? The Plot? The writing style? Its all completely perfect, she blows my mind. Check out her otherwork, she wrote the only Yaoi thats not a threesome that I've ever like, NaruGaa, not to mention many many many other PeinKonan.

Right thats my reccing done, hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of some good stories that feature Naruto and Sasuke as the primary characters? Well thought out, preferably decent length stories where both of them are in character. Preferably Humor/Action. Also no yaoi (thats the hard part).


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2009)

Link: 
Title: Do You Remember Love
Author: DigiFruit

"Premise: Naruto dies and then wakes up as a twelve-year-old genin. He discovers that the shadow clone technique duplicates his soul each time he uses it, and he is cursed to relive the tragedy that is his life over and over again for every soul he had duplicated."


----------



## Pyro (Feb 9, 2009)

bumpity bump bump bumpity


----------



## Horu (Feb 9, 2009)

This is one of six sticky threads, you really don't need to bump it


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Kage No Naruto
Author: Artful Lounger
Summary:What would have become of the idiot blonde if he had intelligence, ambition, and power over shadows and darkness, and all the madness that comes with them?
If you like naruharems, Naru/OP x-overs, Naruto being so evil that it places makes naraku or Aizen to shame, this fic is for you,
Status:71 chapters(and Continuing O_O)
Review count:2532 and rising

this is an EXTREMELY good fic, as it is written by a English Univeristy Major Professor. read it, i charge the.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Mar 8, 2009)

anyone know a good NaruAnko read? maybe a NaruTema?


----------



## GCokes (Mar 10, 2009)

Title: Root: The Kazegan
Author: GCokes
Genre: Action/Adventure
Rating: T


----------



## Woob 1010 (Mar 14, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Does anyone know of some good stories that feature Naruto and Sasuke as the primary characters? Well thought out, preferably decent length stories where both of them are in character. Preferably Humor/Action. Also no yaoi (thats the hard part).



fabulous song
Author: Case13
"They've been there. They've done that. And they didn't even get a shirt to prove it. Reload - because sometimes things are just as they seem to be, and at times they are even more."
It´s a time travel fic with Sasuke and Naruto. Yeah, not really original. But it´s also sometimes borderlining crack. Sasuke has a goddamn insane personality in this fic.

Now for some other stuff that I like (but doesn´t necissarly have Naruto & Sasuke).


Author: hakanamu

"Naruto once believed he saw Sasuke as more of a brother than Itachi ever did. But stuck in the 13-year-old ANBU captain's body on the day of Uchiha Clan Massacre, could he really do any better?"

Excellent so far. I have high hopes for this one.

Also:



Author: Innortal

More crack!The  scenarios vary but the current Groundhog Day parody is fantastic (Come on! Yaoi fangirl!Sakura is... awesome).




Author: Quil of Molliemon

"AU-ish, pre-Naruto/Kakashi Gaiden-ish, and spoilers about Naruto's origins, yay! ...When last they met, he didn't even know that she was a "she." Now fate has brought them back together, and she's gonna rock his world...again. MinaKushi"

Great fic. It´s so good that I hope Kushina in cannon acted like she did here here 




Two hillarious one-shots from Legendary Legacy. "What Could Possibly Go Wrong" is the sequel of "Whats The Worst That Could Happen".
Those parody things like Godlike!Naruto and Time travel. 

In fact I´d recommend all of his Mock fics.

I´ve read a lot of good fics, so I might come again.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone know a good fanfic, that is up to date(like knowing minato's name, Jiraiya's death ect) kinda like the golden fox but more current,


----------



## j0hnni_ (Apr 11, 2009)

Duty Honor and Truth

This a semi Bleach crossover, but not the regular kind. Its about Naruto who is the heir to a clan of warriors (with powers similar to shinigami, although with the necessary alterations, no reiatsu, it's all chakra) that made the aliance with Shodaime in the beginnings of Konoha village. All of the clan is wiped out in Kyuubi's attack except for Kushina grandfather.

This is not an overpowered Naruto (as we see in almost everyone of the Bleach X-overs out there). As for pairings, nothing is defined at the moment and it has not really a big factor in the story, although the rookies relationships are well developed.

Naruto's great grandfather that he will come to know at some point in the story has a very particualr view of things in Konoha (kind of like Danzo) and that will interfere greatly with the way naruto grows up.

Features some political battles in fire country as well and has good battle scenes.

We should give it a try. Very well written


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ there's also a SLIGHT smidgen of star wars in there, especially if you've ever played Knights of the Old Republic.

I dont feel up to reading ALL 15 pages so I'll just post what I got

Name: Troika Parallel
Author: Shivakashi
Link: 
summary: They finally retrieved Sasuke but Naruto's dreams of becoming Hokage would have to be put on hold. There were far greater things in store the young jinchuuriki: he may have no choice but to believe in destiny. Manga Sp. NaruSaku Inuyasha X Harry Potter

a triple x-over with Harry Potter and Inuyasha, both of whom are extremely OOC but she does it in a that works and it actually is a third installment in a trilogy of hers but it stands alone just fine.


Name: Naruto Fuujinroku
Author: Daneel Rush
Link: IamnotSpectre
summary: These are the chronicles of the Golden Wind God. In the beginning, the orphan became a heir. In Fantasia, the heir will become a shinobi.

one of THE best written stories on FF.net IMO, its a story about badassery, pocky sticks, undeterminable pairings, and Hinata diving head first into the rabbit hole. seriously this story has such an immaculate blend of seriousness and insanity that its impossible to not get hooked


----------



## Harg (Apr 30, 2009)

*Name:* Dark Naruto
*Author:* Suokeo
*Summary:* In an alternative present Naruto is raised in Otogakure, (the village hidden in the sound) and he is being trained under a strict regime where he is forced to unleash the Kyuubi's chakra for hours. Due to this severe training, Naruto's appearance and sense of mortality has altered from the usual happy go lucky Naruto we all know.
*Rating:* K 
*Status:* On-going
 I think Suokeo has made a great fanfic that shows great promise. He also gives us the viewers a choice in how the story pans out. If anyone is interestign in reading Dark Naruto here is the link: hjsplit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Here and Now has just been updated. READ IT. NOW.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 17, 2009)

by Andrew Joshua Talon
Summary: In which Naruto Uzumaki discovers that curiosity isn't too lenient on foxes either.

From the same author who wrote _Key Through the Heart_, a crossover with SG1 that not only works, but it's also pretty damn good.


----------



## Proman (May 18, 2009)

Name: Never Cut Twice
Author: Shadowmaster62
Summary: 
For NaruTema best one I've read. It is also one of the most hilarious ones i've read.

Name:Naruto: Shinobi Wars
Author: Geor-Ssama
Practice Match: Turrin vs. e697
Summary: NaruIno with some Anko and Hanabi interactions. One of the best fics i've read that is still updated (though not often). Be sure to read the prequel first (it's just as good).

Name:Nine Tailed Serpent: The Darkest Era
Author:LT2000
Practice Match: Turrin vs. e697
Summary: I guess it's sort of a harem with no definitive pairing that's come out yet. Again one of the best ones i've ever read and has a prequel as well which is also great. 
------------------
Also does anyone know of any NaruXfemale fics that are well written and are updated regularly please post.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 24, 2009)

by JFalcon

Best damn War/Next Generation story I've read.

Leadership by Meinos Kaen 

Features the Jinchuruuki (yeah I know I butchered the spelling), excellent characterizations, none of them feel like Mary/Gary Sues.


----------



## larrylansday (May 26, 2009)

j0hnni_ said:


> Duty Honor and Truth
> 
> This a semi Bleach crossover, but not the regular kind. Its about Naruto who is the heir to a clan of warriors (with powers similar to shinigami, although with the necessary alterations, no reiatsu, it's all chakra) that made the aliance with Shodaime in the beginnings of Konoha village. All of the clan is wiped out in Kyuubi's attack except for Kushina grandfather.
> 
> ...



I am seconding this rec, amazing read. Probably one of the best written fics I've ever read. (In terms of writing style character development and other important things.) The crossover is also slightly with star wars, which IMO could have been avoided, but is amusing at times. 10/10 on the rating scale. 

-Larry


----------



## unutz (Jun 27, 2009)

*Ichiraku Ramen Bar Miscellaneous*

Title: Ichiraku Ramen Bar Miscellaneous
Author: 

Rating: K+

Genre: friendship, humor

COMPLETE

Summary: Ichiraku Ramen Bar is mostly known as Naruto's favorite place, but it is also where Konoha's ninjas eat, talk and hang out. In two one-shots, we discover another side of the popular restaurant, in company of Naruto, Shikamaru, Rock Lee and Sasuke.

The goods: It has an interesting concept and is a recent fanfic. It contains two oneshots that were written by two authors. Basically, it is a COMPETITON between them. They chose many common characteristics for their stories and wrote two separated fanfics (one written by syncro, the other one by miso) and WE are the judge to pick out the best one out of the two.


Link: Ichiraku Ramen Bar Miscellaneous


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 30, 2009)

Naruto X: Rewrite by Blu Rose

Summary: Over 50 years ago, Otogakure fell, Akatsuki disbanded, and the bijuu disappeared. Now Kazaki Nataro, the incomplete reincarnation of Uzumaki Naruto, must survive new enemies if he wishes to achieve his dream: to become Hokage! But is his dream even his?

A very humorous story with OCs that don't suck! Plus not only they do not suck, but they're actually quite good!


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think these have been recommended here yet. 

Kizuna by Kyogre - The best Naruto is born a girl story I've come across.

Summary - "Uzumaki's a girl, Uchiha's on her team. And Inuzuka's just caught in the middle. Team Seven takes dysfunctionality to new levels." 

Thong

People Lie by Nugar - An angry Naruto, influenced by his demon in a world plauged by Lovecraftian horrors finds he has the ability to grant bloodlines to people without them and to improve those that already exist.

Summary - "Lies have power. They can change a simple-minded believer into a two-faced schemer and a timid follower into a fanatical devotee. They can change a child angry at the world into a man consumed by more than vengeance. But that power is a lie as well."

Thong

And lastly a question, is there a thread anywhere to post recommendations for non Naruto, non Bleach fanfics? I looked and I didn't see one.


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2009)

Title: Euphemisms
Author: Nymbis

Rating: K+

Genre: General
Summary: Short stories about Sai, Sakura, and their strange attempts at bonding. Eleven: Sai throws a jealous rampage, or at least he thinks he does.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 16, 2009)

Name: Watch Me
Author: Cokies07
Summary: When Kiba stands up for Hinata against Hiashi after a mission, things go kinda crazy... A bit of an end twist... A standalone continued...
Pairing: KibaHina
Rating: T
Status: Complete
Link: (( JESUS CHRIST


----------



## paucius (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh it´s the first time I post something outside the fanclub forum, I´m a big fan of fanfics, so here they are, my recomendations

3 stories, 2 of Naruto and one of Sakura all of the same author, I hope you like them, I leave you with the summary and the inks:

*Time Braid On Going*
*Author: ShaperV*
*Chapters: 5*
Sakura thought she was a capable kunoichi until she died in the Chuunin Exam. Now she's stuck in a loop, dying again and again while she struggles to understand her strange predicament. How hard can it be to pass one stupid test?
Hayate no Gotoku!! 2 Episode 16 sub

*Indomitable On Going*
*Author: ShaperV*
*Chapters: 2*
Naruto isn’t a moron. Jiraiya isn’t a pathetic loser. The Kyuubi doesn’t intend to die. Three simple facts that will change the course of history.
Hayate no Gotoku!! 2 Episode 16 sub

*For Want of a Jinchuuriki On Going*
*Author: ShaperV*
*Chapters: 1*
With Sarutobi dead, certain parties thought getting rid of Konoha's most annoying genin would be easy. But is that really such a great idea?
Hayate no Gotoku!! 2 Episode 16 sub

I specially recommend Time Braid (Sakura) she´s well developed and very enjoyable, a little of Yuri but not to much (nothing graphic, at least not  in my opinion), in case you don't like it, you can skip this parts, the story is fantastic, the other two had one or two chapters, but the the author has great skills, so the stories promise a lot.

Over all, the fics, had a good count of words, and with a good development of the characters and the stories, so far the author update constantly (posting almost seven chapters in 10 days of all the 3 stories) and he publish them in this month, finally  he has very refreshing style.

I hope you like them and if you read them remember to review them, at least leave a note to the author, I will update soon, stay tuned.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Aug 23, 2009)

*Name:* Regret not a thing
*Author:* Mizerable Grey
*Summary:* The story revolves around the growth and maturity of Konoha rookies. Following the capture of a torn, condemned and dying Sasuke, the lives of his peers will change in ways they can't imagine. His teammates want to save him from his cursed seal that's eating him away, and the others will help for respect of Naruto's wishes.  

*Authors summary:* "Even in my darkest hour, your hand still found mine."
*Pairing*: So far it follows the canon
*Rating*: M 
*Status:* on going
*Link:* 

*What I like about it*: IMHO, it is one of the best dark stories in the Naruto fandom, the author is exceptionally gifted with creating buildup without cliches or unreasonable cliffhangers. 

Also she has a ability to graphically portray the darkest moments as well as those of hope, she can make a reader go through hell with just a sentence or two. And every now and then there are those powerful quotes that make you go "wtf?!"

And most importantly, the characters are true to their canon selves.


And also

Name: Wasted Years by the same author. 
Authors' summary: Had they known the paths their choices would lead them to, would they have changed anything? A bitter introspective about people learning what it means to live.
Link: 


Note: this author is really depressed most of the time, that's why she's excellent at these kinds of stories.


----------



## Rellie (Aug 23, 2009)

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* A collection of Shino/Tenten short stories
*Rating:* Varies from PG to M
*Status:* Complete (technically but she adds new stories all the time)
_
Okay well I am biased towards the pairing but if you only take a look at the number of reviews this has garnered for something *so* crack and unpopular you can take a guess at the quality. The author is a professional writer after-all 

The stories vary in style, genre, rating... everything really. One minute a hilarious drunk Shino is attempting to dance, the next you're bawling your eyes out over the heartbreaking serial killer Shino (yes you read that correctly... and it is heartbreaking, if you don't tear up even a little you're pretty tough O_O ) There's also some pretty steamy lemons... she writes the sexiest Shino I've come across 

The up-shot of that is there's something for everyone- so no matter what kind of fanfiction you enjoy you'll find something in this little collection that's too your taste._

*Name:* 
*Author: *
*Summary: *To quote the author 'ShinoTen AU. Tenten is the PA for one of the world's biggest rock bands. But is it the frontman she wants, or the lead guitarist who's catching her eye? AU, Crack, Rock Music abound. Also with KibaHina, ShikaIno, HidaTema, GaaSaku. Rated for language.'
*Rating:* T
*Status: *Complete

_The fic that spawned a good third of ShinoTen fanart in exsistence...  and a bit of a hidden gem as it doesn't have near as many reviews as Metamorphoze.

This is an AU, a Rock Band AU at that but don't let that put you off... this is *incrediably* skillfully written, dealing very deftly with emotions and the whole dynamic of a bunch of people forced to live and work together. The background characters are really given alot of life in this, you feel as if it's really a band and everyone's characteristics are kept very well intact for an AU.

I would say it's probably not one for big Neji fans as this AU version is more like he was at his worst pre-Shippuden (He's a pretty big jerk really so don't say you weren't warned  )_


----------



## paucius (Aug 24, 2009)

Greatings my friends, thanks for your contributions, here is mine

*The Paths We Choose On Going*
*Author: lord of the land of fire*
*Chapters: 26*
Naruto becomes the villain everyone in the village always thought he would be. Only one person will risk everything to try and redeem him. His best and most loyal friend, Uchiha Sasuke.
Link removed

Now, allow me to try to convince you to read it. The main character is Naruto, at least at the moment, and  you see how he turns to the dark side, but not like the hundreds of other stories that Naruto is sad and angry in one chapter, and the next one, there is a skip of 5 - 10 years where he is already most wanted missing shinobi, leader of the worst group of missing nin in the word crap kind of fanfiction. 

In this one the the author take his time to make it creditable, to the point that "this should be the path Naruto should have take" (because some of us can´t believe how much abuse Naruto can endure and not snap out ) this is the one, if you want a really well written bad/evil Naruto, this is the one for you.

The author is very well known in the NaruHina fanclub, for obvious reasons, so there is no more need to tell you there is *no Yaoi*, but the pairing itself is not part for main story (yes I declare myself a Naruhinatard and Im proud of be one) so don´t let this discourage you of reading it, is a good author and has a couple of other fanfics there to read to, but in my opinion this is the best.

Check it out, comment and leave a review ti the author, until next time


----------



## petite tweet (Aug 31, 2009)

*Name:*Shattered Sunlight
*Author:*Rayneken
*Summary:*Naruto has gone missing, and it is up to the Rookies to save him.
*Chapters:*8
*Status:*In-progress

This fic is really worth reading. It has the world's stupidest summary, but it's really good.


----------



## Blackfish (Nov 17, 2009)

Just read this awesome, awesome fic.

*Name:* 
*Author:* 
*Summary:* A challenge, a deadline and a mission. Fire and Wind are intertwined, the fate of their people will be decided in 39 Days. ShikaTema, NaruSaku. Rating may change.
*Status:* In-progress
*Chapters:* 17 so far
*Pairing:* ShikaTema [main pairing], NaruSaku, GaaraMatsuri

Each chapter represents a day, so the fic still has a while to go, but each chapter is fairly long. High points in the fic for me: Temari is depicted in a fairly original way, the fic's Hinata is different from most protrayals of Hinata while still being in-character, a certain immortal psychopath makes an appearance, the melancholy portrayal of Tsunade. I could go on all day. =D Certainly one of the best fics I've read in a while. If you like ShikaTema-- heck, as long as you don't loathe the pairing, give this one a try.


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 24, 2009)

Title: 
Author: 
Summary: Naruto, after seeing a child get defended by his older brother, makes a wish on a wishing star for a older brother too. What he got was a girly looking art freak with mouths on his hands.
Status: In-progress
Chapters: 13 so far
Pairing: Looks like their is going to be ItaHana. The plot does'nt revolve around these characters though.

A unique look at the scenario where Deidara becomes a sibling figure to Naruto. Don't discard it just yet. 
The characterisation of the characters is beautiful, a 10 year old Deidara struggles to keep his identity as a missing nin secret while he makes everyone believe that he is Naruto's brother. However, the bombs he sets off and the people he kills protecting Naruto are making others more wary of the village around him. Not to mention, he has Itachi hanging around, who not sure of what to make of him...

Trust me. It is ALOT better than it sounds. The guy can actually write and makes decent length chapters. Updates are iregular but the fic isn't dead. Check it out...




On the subject of recs (I have yet to find a thread for requesting for fics of various criteria); Does anyone know any fics where a COMPETENT Naruto goes up against the Akatsuki (Canon members)? (ie:Like 'Indomitable' by 'ShaperV' looks like it is turning out to be). This idea intrigues me and I want to see a fic where Naruto goes toe to toe with the Akatsuki members, but not so he ridiculously overpowers them... So? Any Recs of that sort?


----------



## Cowboy Henk (May 5, 2010)

*Name:* Nardo
*Summary:* A story about a ninja and her journey to find love, acceptance and adventure.
*Status:* In-Progress
*Chapters:* 4

Fantastic Story, Pacing and Characterization. Possibly the best Naruto fanfic I've read.


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 13, 2010)

Okay, I'll post my top five favourite fanfiction of all time. Spoiler because it got kinda long. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Name*: A Day in the Life
*Author*: Ada Kensington
*Pairing*: Orosasu
*Summary*: Uchiha Sasuke keeps a diary during his employment at Otogakure Enterprises. Intelligent adult humour, office drama, and romance with the odd angsty moment thrown in for good measure. Rampantly and unashamedly AU, and deeper than your average crack!fic.
*Rating*: T
*Status*: Ongoing, slow but regular updates
*Link*: 

I'd recommend any of her stories, but this is the only multichapter one. I cannot express how much I love it. Unconventional pairing, but dear goodness does she make it work. It starts off pure humour, and gets deeper and more emotional as time goes on, but it never loses the humouristic touch.

*Name*: Break to Breathe
*Author*: Okami Rayne
*Pairing*: Shikanejishika
*Summary*: Neji has always been in control. There?s just one problem. It?s killing him - and only Shikamaru can tell. But sometimes being pulled back from the edge is just as dangerous as being pushed there. Shikamaru/Neji YAOI
*Rating*: M
*Status*: Ongoing, very regular updates
*Link*: 

Best Shikaneji/Nejishika I've ever read. One of my all-time favourite Naruto fics over all. I cannot even begin to express how much I love this story. When I first read it, I got to the end of the first chapter, and after I read what happened, I was like, "this doesn't seem like it will turn out good, it's moving too fast." And then the next couple of chapters proceeded to blow me away with how well she was handling plot, characterizations, dialogue ... Definitely angst/drama, and unlike a lot of stories where there's a main pairing that plays an important role, the Shikaneji aspect doesn't overpower ... rather it works _alongside_ the plot. Really. I could go on forever about how much I love this story.

*Name*: My Name is Haruno Sakura
*Author*: Zephyras
*Pairing*: Inosaku
*Summary*: My name is Haruno Sakura. I am a straight-A student and am eligible for a scholarship to the top university in the country. My name is Haruno Sakura and I live in a cardboard box. AU. Sakura-centric, Eventual InoSaku. Rated for language.
*Rating*: M
*Status*: Ongoing, but it's been a few months since the last update -- still worth the read, I'd say
*Link*: 

Absolutely fantastic story. Where the author lacks in spelling/grammar, she makes up for in an interesting method of story telling, format, plot, characterizations and realism. Not many people could write "Sakura coming to learn she's gay, all the while being a homeless straight A student" but Zephyras most certainly does. The way they've handled Sakura's journey into lesbianism is delightful in that it doesn't happen too quickly, or drag out too much. She's also very good at plot pacing, foreshadowing, and doling out angst at the appropriate moments. Side Narusasu, I might add, that's important in the first couple chapters and then takes a backseat, side Kibahina, Nejiten .... also, character death, pretty early on, for the sake of plot. 

*Name*: Shadowplay
*Author*: Nayan Roo 
*Pairings*: Itaneji, Orosasu, Madahina [that last one's meant to be creepy]
*Summary*:In the underworld, deals are made and broken daily. When a family member returns to the city with an unexpected proposal, will it bring peace--or will it destroy them all? ItaNeji OroSasu MadaHina
*Rating*: M
*Status*: Ongoing, slow but regular updates.
*Link*: 

Another Orosasu.  I just keep finding the good ones. The story focuses on Neji, Itachi, Orochimaru, Sasuke, Madara and Hinata, though tons of others make appearances. Roo's created a very clever, intricate politically-minded world, and her Madara's one of my ultimate favourites in fanfiction -- Ada having written the other one. He's manipulative, he's dark, he's secretive ... yet charming, seductive, powerful ... the story mostly focuses on Neji, I'd say, but all the others get their fair share of coverage. It's based off a porny Oroneji oneshot, if interested, though it's not necessary to read beforehand. ()

And now the fifth!

I don't have one, though I do have other favourites/serious contenders:

*Name*: Workplace?
*Author*: Riz-I
*Pairings*: The "classic" het. pairings. You know. Nejiten, Sasusaku, Shikaino ... but some definite surprises along the way. :ho
*Summary*:Maybe if Ino quit gossiping, Neji quit trying to sleep with his secretary and Gaara & Sasuke quit trying to throw Lee out the window- we'd get some work done. Pfft. Yeah right. From: Haruno Sakura To: Yamanaka Ino Subject: Go Shove Your Face In A Blender
*Rating*: T
*Status*: Technically completed, but she has a few related oneshots she's tacking on at the end -- main plot is finished though.
*Link*: 

This story is, simply put, _hilarious_. It's never failed to make me laugh, and it has a wonderfully unique method of story telling: everything is told through emails and such, except for the normal narrative method occasionally showing up. It's centered around the Konoha 12 (and Akatsuki, somewhat) all working together in London at an office, and all their interoffice affairs, fights, and general hilarity. One of the funniest stories I've ever read, though of course not everyone has the same sense of humour ... 

*Name*: To Absent Friends
*Author*: rallamajoop
*Pairings*: Team 10 and Team Gai have an unexpected opportunity to get to know each other better. Just one of many possible outcomes to the current manga arc.
*Rating*: K+
*Status*: Oneshot
*Link*: 

By "current manga arc" they mean the Sasuke Retrieval Arc. From that, I assume you can gather that it's a Neji and Chouji are dead fic ... but the way it's written ... goodness ... it's not so much about the _deaths_ as its about the _grieving process_ and moving on and it's written so well ... I tear up just thinking about it.

And one more for the road:

*Name*: Red Dresses At Ayame's
*Author*: Agent of the Apothecary 
*Pairings*:-AU- The missing heiress to the city's main crime family, a mysterious Chinese woman in red, a rising rebel faction, a 'neutral' arms dealer, and blurring lines between allies and enemies: private eye Neji Hyuuga has never had a case like this before.
*Rating*: T
*Status*: Multichaptered, completed.
*Link*: 

The way they wrote Neji, struggling to solve the case with a million secrets attached, and the ending ... all together, I really really enjoyed this fic. It's been a while since I read it, but I did skim the last chapter recently, and it seems to be just as good as I remember. I particularly like the film noir detecting, and the fact that nobody is perfect in the story; even the "good guys" lie and backstab ... Neji is really all on his own in this, and they captured that very well. And the ending ... just, I highly recommend checking it out.




I bid adieu for now.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2010)

*Name: * Team 8 *Complete*
*Author: * S'TarKan
*Summary:* A very well written fanfic detailing what might've been if Naruto was placed on Team 8 instead of Kiba. Engaging, realistic, and a blast to read.

*Name: * Two Halves *Complete*
*Author: * DameWren
*Summary:* A Naruhina fic where Naruto and Hinata are taken ona journey over the three year time skip together and taken by an OC. Very well written, though it kinda drops off in quality towards the end. I normally don't read Naruhina, but this is what made me start. The OC can feel a little Mary Stu-ish at some points, but it's not that hard to deal with.
these panels


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Name: * Team 8 *Complete*
> *Author: * S'TarKan
> *Summary:* A very well written fanfic detailing what might've been if Naruto was placed on Team 8 instead of Kiba. Engaging, realistic, and a blast to read.



...Team 8 is complete?


----------



## OneHotPotato (Jun 18, 2010)

no, it's not finished.  he's working on chapter 21 right now


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jun 27, 2010)

Read anything by Crimson Siyrean on fanfiction.net


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Name: * The curative career of Kaori, the ninja nurse
*Author: * Eris-sama
*Summary: * Kaori is assigned to watch over Kakashi as he lies in a coma after Itachi's attack. She falls in love with him as she projects her own ideas of a perfect man. Meanwhile Lee thinks she'd be perfect for his sensei.
*Rating: *+13
*Status: *Complete. It's quite an old fic

One of the best fics I've ever read, well written, and a funny story too


----------



## Knighttemplarparents (Jul 15, 2010)

*Name*: Tis Femina
*Author*: Sythe



*Summary*: Naruto had gone to his last battle with Madara fully prepared to die with his enemy. He did not think he'd be manipulated by old toad sages and thrown to the far past. He did not expect to wake up in the Senju clan compound either.
Naruto - Rated: M - English - Adventure/Fantasy - Chapters: 3 - Words: 50,803 - Reviews: 305 - Updated: 7-8-10 - Published: 3-5-10 - Naruto U.


One of the best, most controversial, and genre-challenging fic I've read.

Despite it being in a much stigmatized genre (not time travel) filled with wall-banger, death upon reading fics, it actually managed to attract many readers who proclaimed in their reviews that they hate the genre and won't read any fic of this genre except this one ( 2 of which are seasoned writers of the fandom who both have fics with over one thousand reviews). That ought to tell you its quality.

A word of caution though, you should read past chapter 2 before making your opinion. Chapter 1 was deliberately written to weed out the more reactionary readers (or so the author note said).

It's got very good characterization (chapter 3 has a character study for a side character), extremely realistic details, and world building (with reference to historical facts). It's not a fluffy and vanilla type fic though so if you don't have a certain for the darker fic, it's going to be hard for you to read it.


----------



## blindsight (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been sifting through Naruto fanfics based on many pairings for a long time... and it was not until I discovered the work of SilverShine that I truly became (for lack of a better word) _enthralled _ with one pairing in particular... that of kakashi and sakura. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not  but after reading each of her fics, no matter how relentlessly I search I cannot find any other fic that even comes close to my new expectations, regardless of what anime or manga or WHATEVER its based upon. Her writing is absolutely amazing, and I love that she actually takes the time to really plan out her stories beforehand and finish them. All of her stories are poignant and funny and have a really true to life feel to them... and I'm ranting but if you are looking for a great (and seriously addictive :l) read I really recommend her stories, particularly "Duty Before Honor" as well as:


Name: House of Crows
Author: SilverShine
Summary: War is coming to Konoha and Sakura is far from home, uncertain of her future. But one thing is for sure, Sakura will protect her unborn child at all costs, whether it be from Konoha's enemies... or from its own father.
Rating: M 
Status: Completed


----------



## Reasjer (Aug 5, 2010)

I really want to recommend a great fanfic, but unfortunately I can't remember the title or the author...

I know it's been on fanfiction.net, but I can't find it anymore. So this post is also a sort of query for that fanfiction.

The main characters are a young Kakashi and an older Minato. I think the fanfic is classified as yaoi, but it ain't. Maybe very light shonen ai, but that's it.

It's a long fanfic, and it begins with when Kakashi first saw Minato, he was very young at the time. In the story Kakashi goes from age 5 or so to 13 or 14. And it's basically about the relationship between him and Minato.

It's extremely wellwritten, and I strongly recommend it! If anyone knows which one I'm talking about I would be so glad if someone could send me a link to it. Because I'd really like to read it again!


----------



## Gaatenshikalee (Aug 12, 2010)

*Missy, I'll Make A Girl Out of You*, by Ruru Kitsuneko. One of THE best fics I've ever read. Set in a modern Japan, Itachi forces Sasuke to join an all-girls school. Yes, Sasuke must wear a skirt. And get groped by Orochimaru. Poor, poor, Sasuke.

Too bad it looks like its on permanent hiatus, though


----------



## Reutte (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of good fics featuring Neji or Lee? I searched through some of the pages but I didn't find anything.


----------



## Lacie (Sep 10, 2010)

Tobi-chan, you've got a good one with Workplace?. I would recommend it to everyone who wants a good laugh. I mean, there are some chapters I read for the third time and it still manages to make me laugh.

Anyway, on to the rec:

AMV Link by Obsidian Sickle.
*Pairing:* SasuSaku
*Author's summary:* "It was almost time, Orochimaru was going to take his body as a vessel. He hated being used...he refused to be used. With that thought, he took the kunai in his hand and slashed across his eyes."

It's simply mind-blowing. Even if you don't like the pairing, you will absolutely love the plot, since it's action-packed and the fights are beautifully described. It's a slow-burn romance fic, so it doesn't invade the plot. It's a must-read that I recommend to everybody, not only the fans of SS.


----------



## Elfl (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all.
I am fairly new in here , soo
I have read a lot of Sasu/Naru and they all seem the same, one or two i can remember, but other then that?
 it's easy to forget.

Recently I read a fanfic - "Intimate relations", in where Sasuke takes a damn good care of Naruto, and that’s what i want. The yaoi part isn't necessary, i just want  fics in where Sasuke cares about Naruto as his friend. 
I mean that it is a constant thing, not just Naruto is sick one time and Sasuke takes care of him.

Another fic that i found today and really liked - in it Naruto is blind, and only Sasuke knows about it and takes care of him helping that the others wouldn’t notice.
Here are those two fics that i mentioned.

 Intimate Relations by wife-chan

Uchiha Naruto's only just found his one remaining family member, and the prank potential is just too much to pass up. Faux!gay!SasuNaruSasu, Confused&Disturbed!EverybodyElse. AU. WIP.
Naruto - Rated: R - English - Humor/Angst - Chapters: 9 - Words: 71,020 - Reviews: 286 - Updated: 9-22-10 - Published: 4-9-10 - Naruto U. & Sasuke U.

 Who I Am by TwinTrouble

Naruto has been keeping dangerous secrets for years. A long-forgotten dream that just won't die, an ally he shouldn't know and a friend no one thought he had are what keep him going. Graduating is the least of his problems…
Naruto - Rated: T - English - Adventure/Friendship - Chapters: 15 - Words: 112,439 - Reviews: 1068 - Updated: 10-23-10 - Published: 2-13-09 - Naruto U. & Sasuke U.

Any other such fics where Sasuke cares about Naruto? 
I would prefer no pairings or that the pairings aren't in the main focus.


----------



## Hadz (Nov 23, 2010)

Shodai said:


> Can anyone recomend some good Naruto+Bleach Crossover fics, or Fem Naruto fics?



It's not a fem!Naruto exactly, but it's pretty close. I highly recommend this:


*Summary:* Disguised as a girl, Naruto will spy on Kage level kunoichi at the Cute Polar Bear Hot Springs Festival. On a related note, Sasuke deals with his growing attration to a mysterious new kunoichi. Also, the first ever Iruka Love Polygon. That I'm aware of.
*Status:* COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* Simply amazing. Hilarious. It does have the emotional down of what the whole encounters with Sasuke and all, but on the whole, the fic is definitely one to remember!

Not yaoi 


And here's some Naruto fanfics, I'm quite surprised they weren't recc'd in the thread already  

All are rated K - T I think



*Summary:* Itachi's just died...and woken up thirteen again. The only problem is his thirteen year-old self doesn't like the idea of sharing his mind and body with his clan's killer. How hard would you fight to save your family from yourself? ::AU COMPLETE::
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* Beautifully written, and a good psychological fic with an excellent plot. One of the best Itachi fanfics I've ever read.


*Summary:* When Naruto's father met his mother, his only impression was that a village out there must have been missing its idiot. Minato/Kushina.
*Status:* [Oneshot] W.I.P
*My Opinion:* Beautifully written, fleshes out the Minato/Kushina leagues better than Kishi has, and also characterises nicely. I've had a few issues with it, but nothing that's overall detracted from the reading. And awesome story.


*Summary:* Oneshot. Quite literally, Kakashi's always got someone keeping an eye out for him.
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* So sad.


*Summary:* Sakura has put up with her team's lack of hygiene and communication for far too long, and just as she thinks she's bound to be alone in her misery, she finds comfort from a most unexpected source...Kakashi. [Not KakaSaku]
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* Cute 


*Summary:* Oneshot. Kakashi keeps accepting Gai’s challenges because he likes to pretend that they still make a difference in the tally of their Eternal Rivalry. Because, really, he knows that he's already lost. Gai is too kind to bring up the worst challenge of them all.
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* Its touching. 


*Summary:* Oneshot. The first time Kakashi was deliberately late it was only by fifteen minutes.
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* A little funny, very sad. Shows how Kakashi became who is is.


*Summary:* There is a place, there is a boy, there is a crack, and there is a crack in the boy. There is Uchiha Sasuke. Introspective. Psychological fic.
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* Just... Beautifully written.


*Summary:* A guide to all things Akatsuki, including our internal rules and regulations. Written by Akatsuki members, for Akatsuki members, and subject to approval by senior management: Pain and Madara. All edits are final. Dispute at your own risk.
*Status:* COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* hehe, hilarious stuff xD


*Summary:* Kakashi takes a moment to wrap his mind around equating Ino’s chest with enemy shinobi while Asuma begins beating his head against the table and groaning about how he didn’t sign up for this. Rated for language and the general horror that is puberty
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* Freakin’ hilarious. 


*Summary:* Before Tobi can be recruited into the Akatsuki, he must face the monumental task of passing an initiation test administered by each of the other members. Here's hoping he does. Crackfic.
*Status:* W.I.P
*My Opinion:* It’ll make your stomach hurt that’s how hilarious it is xD


*Summary:* Life is rarely ever what you imagine when you're thirteen. Hinata One-Shot
*Status:* [Oneshot] COMPLETE
*My Opinion:* Beautifully written, and even in that it's so... harsh, I guess is a word that I could use. The crashdown to reality from a dream is like that, I guess. Wonderful realism.


----------



## dagdamor1 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Name:* 

*Author:* 

*Summary:* Things didn't go so well this time after Danzo betrayed konoha and joined Akatsuki. As the Kyubi was being removed from Naruto however, an unexpected stranger arrived to change all for the better... maybe. NaruHina timetravel some oc please review

I am completely speechless that this fanfic hasn't been recommended yet. The ONLY fanfic that this author has made thus far, but it's a project of titanic scale and writing skill. As of this post, it's 58 chapters and over 810K words long... and no signs of slowing down, be it plot, character development, or grade-S awesomeness. Admittedly it starts out a little slow, because after the time rewind, there's only so many characters that can be interacted with in the beginning for reasons that quickly become apparent.

I will caution you here and now, this fanfic possesses what are likely to be the most powerful OCs in the history of fanfiction, I kid you not. However, in my opinion, they are also the most unforgettable, the most dynamic, the most hilarious, and most intelligently written OCs in the history of fanfiction as well. Their antics are incredibly funny, irreverent, and near-indiscriminate in their comedic justice. However they are also incredibly deep and intriguing characters; 810K+ words in and there is still more to be learned about them.

They also, apart from their godlike powers, are dimensional travelers, but don't expect crossovers, just a lot of good shout-outs. Except for a masterfully-timed Prinny.

As long as you take their capabilities with a grain of salt, they are one of the best parts of Third Fang's writing. I have seen too many naysayers, opinionated individuals, and shallow fools turn down this insanely well-made work of literature because of their lack of open-mindedness. Wake up people, it's a FANFICTION, the characters are not written to deliberately offend your sensibilities... unless you're a fan of antagonists, rapists, or megalomaniacs, that is.

The timeskip plants Naruto and his new teacher, Ghost, back in the young Uzumaki's academy days, and, up to now, has reached the chronological point roughly around Sasuke's betrayal.

Expect a lot of divergences in plot from canon, because, well, Naruto, Ghost, and eventually a whole lot of others (who regain their memories through an interesting plot mechanism), are doing their utmost to change things for the better. Expect the survival of many characters that were unlucky before, and expect a lot of positive results for Naruto's side; the author is an avid and faithful follower of the manga, and is thoroughly prepared to adapt to whatever Kishimoto throws at the world.

There are definitely pairings to go around, but don't expect anything too crazy other than an OC paired with both Anko and Hana (Kiba's sister). Each and every interaction between characters is well thought-out and well-done, to the point where the OCs quickly become a near-seamless part of the Naruto universe in "Yet Again."

As for character focus? Naruto, of course. But expect each and every one of the rookies, as well as other characters, to get plenty of time in the spotlight. Naruto and the rest of the rookies are relentlessly lampooned and exposed to humorous situations by the OCs, that much is certain. But expect all of the rookies to also receive massive boosts in their growth as a result (yes, I said 'as a result,' read and see for yourself). Naruto, obviously, benefits the most from this, but just about EVERYONE ELSE is not too far behind, whether it be (especially) Hinata, (particularly) Shikamaru, (awesomely) Rock Lee, and (surprisingly) Tenten.

That being said, I am certifiably a Sasuke-basher where Kishimoto is concerned. I am also an avid Sasuke-fan where Third Fang is concerned. That should tell you volumes about how well the character development is articulated in "Yet Again."

Furthermore, the logic from Third Fang is amazingly profound. Whether it be an improvement on Shadow Clone training, the use of wind-element chakra, psychological moments, or just plain common sense, Third Fang covers it all. Of particular notice, expect Naruto to be immeasurably more intelligent and dynamic in his thinking, thanks to both his training and the circumstances of the time rewind.

As a final note, this fanfic is the one thing that completely restored my enthusiasm for Naruto. I can't wait to see what happens in upcoming chapters to see how it factors into Third Fang's writing. Read now, keep an open mind, and prepare for some sheer unparalleled awesome.

P.S. Worship the log, dodge the cows, and never EVER speak of the DCD. Now that I have you sufficiently confused, READ!!!

P.P.S. To those people who are too lazy to put in enough effort to read further than a few hundred characters and post tl;dr, Third Fang and I laugh at you. LAUGH I SAY!!


----------



## ryan2496 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Title: And Then I Found Five Dollars*
*Author: Lillypop414*
*Romance/Humor*
*On-going*
*Summary*: In which I decide to become the punk from South that works at Plush. Just for the cool uniform shoes. And the hot manager. Well, that and maybe all the guys that work there are hot. But I'm there just for the shoes. I swear. AU. T for Language

That's my friend's story that I edit. I think it's going to be pretty good, if you ask me. Though, I think any story with Sakura as a badass is fun to read. 

Otherwise, I recommend Blind by ObsidianSickle. It's pretty long with 73 chapters but it's amazing and sometimes I wish some of the things that happened in the story happened in the actual series.


----------



## DarkDragonMage24 (Jan 1, 2011)

dagdamor1 said:


> *Name:*
> 
> *Author:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 19, 2011)

Name: 
Author: Ada Kensington
Summary:

A total AU ficfest. Sasuke has an office job at Otogakure Enterprises. He maintains his sanity by keeping a diary, detailing everything that goes on, be it office romance, sordid nights at the bar, or kareoke videos that end up on YouTube. It's all there for you to read. 

Oh. My. God. This is hands-down the best and most amazing Naruto AU fic I have ever read. I was in stitches reading every chapter. There are great one-liners, _hilarious_ scenes, some steamy office sex, and of course, our favorite pedo!snake shacking up with Sasuke-kun. Yes, the major pairing is OroSasu, but there are plenty of other scattered throughout. The writer is supremely talented and I damn near busted a gut when I got up to the most recent chapter. If you aren't laughing like a crack-dosed hyena by the time you finish reading this one, then you've got the wrong story or no sense of humor.


----------



## DNAyres (Mar 9, 2011)

Name: 
Author: Matsuo Emi
Summery: Sakura's humdrum life as a Konoha medic-nin takes a turn for the worse, though admittedly less boring, thanks in part to a mysterious gift unintentionally left to her by an ancestor.

   IMO: I love the fact that this is a Sakura centric without her overly fawning over someone. She seems honest. I will admit that she does become somewhat SuperPowerful but it is withing the realms of conceivability...There is a squeal also well written that follows along the same lines. I love how Lee teaches her to open the chakrua gates which helps her limited chakura and lets her develop the special Jutsus.

Name: 
Author: Matsuo Emi
Summery: Sequel to "Shinri" Even with the companionship of her trusted canine, Sakura is finding the life of a missing-nin unforgiving, until a chance encounter with a feared enemy offers her the opportunity to discover help in the most unlikely of places. ItaSaku

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*​Name: 
Author: Shodai24
Summery: Naruto discovered his bloodline at the feet of the Shodai Hokage before he was cast away like a piece of trash. Now he must find his path...

   IMO: This is another wonderful story, although his bloodline limit is kind of a Super amped up version of the Sharingan that can control time and some other stuff. I like it simply because Naruto gets to become a Kage of a new village and he becomes very mature. The only REAL problem I have with this story is the fact there is no equal and how abruptly it was ended. I feel that the author could have taken this story so much further.

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*​On a side note if anyone could recommend some stories like these I would be eternal grateful. I love reading stories where the characters aren't all sappy, become Super powerful over night, and they have their own personality. Danka! =^_^=


----------



## C-No (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there a thread for asking the names of fics you forgot the name of?


----------



## Lacie (Apr 27, 2011)

by stones.

Summary: AU. A sick game, a dangerous gamble, and a desperate fight. What do you believe when the truth is not enough? "Win and you go free. Lose and you're coming with me. " Sakura/Sasuke, Ino/Shikamaru

Now this is the best AU I've ever read. The plot is intricate, intriguing, it'll keep you hanging till the very end. The author manages to pull off quite an effect from the way he/she unfolds the story (through Sakura's story-telling), and keeps the suspens till the very last words. In short: magnificent. _Has_ to be read.


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 10, 2011)

Name- Ichiha Obito, Ghost
K+
Supernatural/Humor
Ongoing


When Obito died, he expected to go to some afterlife of some sort. What he did not expect was to become a ghost and get roped into helping along his sensei's son, Uzumaki Naruto.


Its a very good story (sorry if it has been posted before) so far there are no parings. It retells the story of Naruto.
A good read if you are an Obito fan, around 44 chapters so far. And still ongoing and is only in part 1


----------



## Ramen9 (Sep 12, 2011)

*The Mating Frenzy*
*Summary:* After the attacks by Orochimaru and the Sand, Konoha?s population is dangerously low. Desperate times call for extreme measures, and Tsunade issues a priority S class mission to every Leaf ninja: to pair off and start making babies!
*Status:* Complete!
*Insights:* It's absolutely hilarious! 
*Link:* 

*Winter Release*
*Summary:* *ItaNaru* Kyuubi's secret is out, Akatsuki is attacking, and he is fighting to be strong enough to take Sasuke back... only to fall for his best friend's worst enemy. Naruto may have to deal with more than requested...
*Status:* Incomplete.]
*Insights:* A really good ItaNaru! 
*Link:* 

*For Your Eyes Only*
*Summary*: Iruka decides to mate his pet kitten, Naruto, when he goes into heat. This leads him to meet Kakashi, owner of Sasuke the kitten, and sparks fly. However, the pets are not the only ones who find their soulmates... SasuNaru, KakaIru.
*Status:* Incomplete.
*Insights:* Cute Naruto yaoi story - Good recommendation! 
*Link:*


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 23, 2011)

Name: 

Author: 

Summary: Naruto and Gaara are kages and they go back in time to stop Orochimary bla-bla-bla. First time-travel fic i read and it was excellent, it's finished and everything. Only realised it was NaruGaa halfway into it, but it can be overlooked as there is only one kiss scene, easily skipped


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know if any of this guy's stories were mentioned but I am recommending this author in his entirety. Kenchi618



I would also especially recommend his story Shinobi of the high seas. while Naruto is a gary stu, as tvtropes put it "this is one of the very few fanfics out there that actually does the concept right. Naruto does not simply jump in to every single fight and leave the others to just stand and watch, nor does he handle evey enemy with no effort whatsoever." it is highly crazy awesome. All of his stories are ongoing though one of them is almost complete. Plus he updates as fast as a friend.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 26, 2011)

*For Your Eyes Only*

no, this is horrible and squicky


----------



## geegeemee (Dec 30, 2011)

Name: Pandora 
Author: Meemimzy
Summary:You have hated me since my birth, even though I am your saviour. I could not defend myself, I was weak. Now I am strong. What will you? Who will save you now? SasuNaru
Rating: M
Status: On going

If youre a fan of Sasunaru i think this sotry has real promise. It is only a couple of chapters in but once you start reading you cant stop. Its realistic and pulls at your heart. A must read.


----------



## Spock (Jan 28, 2012)

*Author: * Stfu 

*Summary:* _A sadistic bishop and an arrogant gypsy fall in love as Paris perishes._


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone ever read a good fic where Naruto becomes a Jounin-sensei?


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 17, 2012)

I remember one where an 18 year old Naruto goes back in time and gets Team 7


----------



## yellow as the son (Mar 1, 2012)

Wang Yuanji said:


> Anyone ever read a good fic where Naruto becomes a Jounin-sensei?



The best one I can think of is:


I'm pretty sure it's been recommended already, but whatever.  

It's called Red Eyes.

Basically, it takes place when Naruto is about 19 or so.  He plays more of a Kakashi role in this fic.  In this story he gets a team of misfits.  Konoha is on the brink of war.  There is a really nice spin on the bell test that Naruto gives and while the story is short, the characters are fantastic.  It's the prequel to New Blood, by the same author.  
----
On an unrelated note, does anyone know any good fics where Naruto is trained as a samurai?  For some reason, I think this would be any interesting twist and I'm not ever sure it exists.


----------



## axellover2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Honestly this author has written a couple of good ones, but this one is the latest,  and its really good.

Sky Runs Red

Temari had her ideas on where the Fourth Shinobi War would take her. She'd just never pictured herself losing, being separated from her division, and wandering a barren wasteland with a zombie and an orphaned baby for company. Post-apocalyptic AU.


----------



## taydev (Mar 31, 2012)

*Break to Breath *by *Okami Rayne *is the best fanfic I've read so far. It's very angsty but has great action, characterization, and the author's literary skills are impeccable. It's not an AU; her story blends extremely well into Naruto canon. The author truly knows her stuff. Seriously. Here's the link:



*On the Cusp* is an accompanying fic to Break to Breathe and it's written by the same author. It's like a mini follow-up of BtB, so if anyone is interested, it's best to read Break to Breathe first. Link:


----------



## Nemo (Mar 31, 2012)

taydev said:


> *Break to Breath *by *Okami Rayne *is the best fanfic I've read so far. It's very angsty but has great action, characterization, and the author's literary skills are impeccable. It's not an AU; her story blends extremely well into Naruto canon. The author truly knows her stuff. Seriously. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> *On the Cusp* is an accompanying fic to Break to Breathe and it's written by the same author. It's like a mini follow-up of BtB, so if anyone is interested, it's best to read Break to Breathe first. Link:



dsfuiDSGNOSnfnd!!

I _love_ Rayne and her work. She's so amazing. 
Glad to know there's another fan on the site.


----------



## taydev (Mar 31, 2012)

Ninja Cheetos said:


> dsfuiDSGNOSnfnd!!
> 
> I _love_ Rayne and her work. She's so amazing.
> Glad to know there's another fan on the site.



LOL! I _just_ finished reading both her works and not even the fics in "my favorites" compares IMO. I'm one of her dA stalkers too. She's great!


----------



## SosarunaOfTheRock (Apr 12, 2012)

*Haku- Do You Have Anyone Precious To You*

I was thinking about making a Haku life story and posting it here, I already thought of starting it. PM me telling me if you like this idea or not


----------



## clarame (Aug 14, 2012)

*Desperate*

I'm desperately looking for a fic and i know that i'm probably not supposed to post here but if anyone can help that would be great!!!

Naruto learns how to make clothes and becomes famous at making kimonos (he made one for itachi and when itachi killed the clan and left konoha he left the kimono with naruto). Naruto still becomes a ninja and joins team seven, then during the mission in Wave, naruto is commissioned by Gato to make a kimono he dresses as a woman and infiltrates with Sakura who dresses as a man. But somehow ends up having to get married to Gato, with the help of Zabuza and the demon brothers, he ends up inheriting all of Gato's money and business when Gato dies. (That's as far as i can remember and if anyone knows the story please please please tell me!!! i'm desperate, it's stuck in my mind and i can't think of anything else till i find it T_T)

Oh and a really neat fic:

Name: Time MixUp
Author: Lucilla
Synopsis: The story is based on the idea of multiple universes where parallel universes exist as people or events divert. Bad things happen and 4 different people from 4 different universe decide to go back in time to fix it, they just never realized that they would end up in the same universe. 

The story is humorous and well written, the idea is highly original i would recommend it for anyone who likes do-over/time-travel fics.


----------



## emili (Jan 25, 2013)

Title:  by Len83

_Team 7 is unexpectedly assigned an S-Ranked Mission involving an unsolved mystery of 10 years. An eerie adventure that will test their teamwork, strengths, and greatest fears. Do you believe in Curses?_

Genre: *Horror/Mystery*

Solid plot, scary ghost girl, zombies-filled forest; it's perfect.. I would recommend you to read the story at night. I was scared shitless too, though I would rate it as T. There are pairings but the plot aren't centered on them. You're safe until 20+ chaps for those who want to avoid pairings. But give the writer some slack. Seriously. There are some well-put light humor. It is an easy read to be honest. You really should try it.

Ready to scare yourself?


----------



## tyheru (May 29, 2013)

*Fanfic recs for me*

Hi people,

I don't know if this is allowed, but I'm making this thread anyway and hoping the mods don't mind.

I have a very busy life with school and work, so I don't often have time to search up fanfiction. I love reading fanfiction, I've been doing it since I was a child, but as I get older I simply have less time for it. It's not the fanfiction reading itself that I don't have time for, but the particular time it takes to search and find a good fanfiction. As you guys know, there are thousands upon thousands of fanfiction on fanfiction.net, every year new fanfiction are uploaded. A lot of them are not so good, so that makes it hard to find the good ones. And because I don't have a lot of time to search, I find it hard to find a fanfiction that I like.

So I want to ask the members of this board a favor. Could you please recommend me a bunch of new fanfiction that are of top quality?

Preferably with the Naruto/Hinata pairing, that's up to date with canon. One of my favorite Naruto/Hinata pairing I don't know by jelp:



Something along that line of quality would be great. I also like team 7 friendships or anything really. Preferably not yaoi. But if it's really good I'll want to read it in advance. Thanks in advance for the help, and if you read I don't know by jelp, let me know what you thought of it!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol I find it funny that so many stories recommended have so much smut in them! Now I know what readers want *wink wink*


----------



## CheddarTrek (Jul 15, 2013)

*The Howling Wind by JMenace*

Name:  
Author:   JMenace
Summary:  The Hidden Villages are reaching their breaking point. Alliances are fracturing, age old resentments are festering, and not even the shadow of a fourth Great Shinobi War can overtake the ever present threat of the Bijuu. The Elemental Nations need a hero, now more than ever; someone to rise above those who have risen above and pull them from the flames. Instead, they get me. (AU)

Rated M, but currently it's more like a T.  The story is ongoing and presently at around 90k words.  It is not a romance fic.

I really like this fic and it's probably one of my Top 5 favorite Naruto fics out there (searching this thread didn't bring it up, but I apologize if I missed it somewhere).

Naruto has a chakra "abnormality" in that he can only use Wind-natured Chakra. I personally find this to be interesting as heck, and I think the author has done a good job of making it both an advantage and a disadvantage.

The plotlines are original. Characterizations are original but still fit in nicely with canon, given the changes made for the AU.

Don't be put off by the fact it's written in first person present -- it might feel strange for a chapter or two but I quickly got used it and even started to like it.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Jul 18, 2013)

This is one of the best Rinnegan!Naruto fanfics I have ever read.

Title: 
Author: Freowin
Status: Ongoing (last updated 11 days ago, so not abandoned) 
Summary:
(Author's):Naruto is stolen from the village and left to die in a forest. He is found on deaths door by a civilian family, but what will happen when Naruto witnesses their Murder and is found by Jiraiya in the Ruins of his old home. Strong Naruto, Rinnegan Naruto, NarutoXOC
Mine: Strong but not OP. Gradually gets used to his Rinnegan powers. OC is characterized well. 
Not really a spoiler (revealed in chapter 4 or 5) but:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi is a mentor to Naruto, as well as his partner, similar to the Itachi/Kisame partnership (Jiraiya leads an anti-Akatsuki if you will), so Itachi fans will probably enjoy this FF.




Currently reading a couple other fanfics, will post my favorites later. Also, I'm not sure if Nightfall was recommended already because I'm new LOL so pardon me if it was.


----------



## AlexDnD (May 16, 2014)

Name: Genius Sensei

Author: Me!  (AlexDnD)

Status: Ongoing - I update at least once a week.

Summary - Kakashi recovers from all that he has lost and becomes an S class shinobi.  He takes on team seven and molds them into the next legendary team.  Follows the plot a little but rapid changes take place.  



R&R


----------



## Platypus (Jan 23, 2015)

Been a while since someone posted here.


*Name: *
*Author: *wlkwos
*Summary: *The Shinobi War rages. Kirigakure has fallen. Akatsuki spies are everywhere. Konoha is under threat. Trapped in the far north, Team Seven struggles to survive a deadly game of cat and mouse in the endless winter night. AU
*Characters: *Team Seven, Itachi U., Shisui U. (Mikoto later on)
*Rating: *T
*Status: *WIP​
Good read so far. A different take on the War Arc, with Team Seven going to Land of Snow to help defend itself against Akatsuki, while being chased around by Tobi. Told in the points of view listed above, so expect a more local/personal view of the war, instead of it being all over the place. Well written, though sometimes a bit heavy on descriptions. 

Slightly AU: with the Uchiha Clan not being massacred (yet). Also has actual camaraderie between Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura (no pairing nonsense!) :amazed . No pairings and crazy powerscaling (e.g. no spamming MS abilities) in general, which is a plus in my opinion. 

Interesting setting, despite it being based on the first pre-shippuuden movie (which isn't required to watch before reading this fanfic, plenty of backstory given by author). Land of Snow is kinda pro-technology compared to the other countries.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2015)

Read KibaHina Heat


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd love to post a rec for my favorite fanfiction at the moment, but it's rated M. 
Too bad.



Monomoth by Ohtze


----------



## Ankoholic (May 11, 2015)

*Name: * 
*Author:* 
*Summary*: Haku is alive, barely, after the battle at the bridge. With his master, Zabuza, dead and a team of vengeful hunter ninja close on his trail can he hope to last long?
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Complete

I'd be amiss if I didn't mention and recommend this twenty-three chapter masterpiece. Simply put its the first _Naruto_ fan fiction I ever came across, and it remains my absolute favorite to this day. Haku's quite in character, and yet his character gets explored in depth to say the least. And for anyone looking for action... Oh, you'll get that in spades, especially with the grand finale the story has. Feels like it came right out of the manga, that battle does.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 26, 2015)

*Name:* 
*Author:* Captain Enigma
*Summary:* What does it mean to be a ninja? This is the question that guides Uzumaki Naruto through his life as a shinobi of Konoha. Along that path, witness as he meets friends, fights evil, and keeps his eyes fixed on the ultimate dream… [AU beginning at the bell test, where differences in Team 7's choices lead Kakashi to take their training more seriously.]
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing

*Name:* 
*Author:* The Pro
*Summary:* Uzumaki Naruto was born to be a shinobi. He was supposed to be a killer; a protector of unparalleled skill. His lineage and the demon in his gut ensured that. In canon, his growth was stunted. In here, he had a reason to be strong. He has to survive. AU.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing

*Name:* 
*Author:* Tyler Marcoz
*Summary:* Sasuke was not really happy with his team. The shy Hyuuga, and the laziest person he'd ever known where not people he'd have picked. But he never expected how a blue-eyed, blond-haired, and newly minted jonin would transform them all into a true team. A journey in a dangerous world, and a fight to get out from the shadow of his brother, the Godaime Hokage Itachi Uchiha. AU.
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing

*Name:* 
*Author:* Nisroc Chico
*Summary:* Obito kidnaps Naruto after Minato chose the village over his son's life. Now Obito is stuck with the newborn. He still strives for the 'Perfect' World, but will this twist of fate change his views about the world? Or will it keep pushing him into the darkness?
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing

*Name:* 
*Author:* obsidian dreamer
*Summary:* Never underestimate the power of good advice. A few wise words into a pair of young ears leads a young would-be ninja to a decision; the Leaf will recognise him, but not as the fox...
*Rating:* T
*Status:* Ongoing

Not sure about the policy on linking M-rated fics (though I have no idea why this one is M-rated, should be T IMO) so I'll just leave a shout out to Kenchi618's Naruto: Greater Clan Days

Also  First Try series and other fics are just great in general.


----------



## snoogenz (Jun 21, 2016)

*Name: Naruto Genkyouien
Author:* Daneel Rush
*Summary:* The nine-tailed demon fox. Its mighty tails can crumble mountains, cause tsunamis, and set things on fire. Lots of fire. It might have been better if she actually were an evil entity bent on destroying the world. Yes, she. AU pseudo-x-over.
*Rating:* M
*Chapters: *62
*Status: *Complete

*Link: *

First time recommending a fan fic, but out of all that I have read one of my utmost favorites has to be Naruto Genkkyouien. Think of canon Naruto up to when he gets pushed into the cliff while trying to learn the summoning jutsu, but instead of a giant fox, he finds a nine-tailed loli foxgirl. This story has action, comedy, and some H scenes but never the full act, mainly because one of the characters is pretty much and exhibitionist and doesn't wear panties and of course there is some language. Some good and bad points:

*Pros.*
- A lot of references from books, anime, and breaking the 4th wall.
- Draws inspiration from HP Lovecraft with adding some Eldritch Horrors into the mix.
- There is a website to help out when you get confused about the myriad of OCs.
*Link: *
- The chapters are long, so if you have time to kill, this is a good fic to read.

*Cons.*
- There are A LOT of OCs, if you do not, i repeat DO NOT, like a crap ton of OCs then stay at a minimum of 100 miles away from this fic.
- Though I'm not one of them, most people would say there are too many references and most of the time the references will fly over your head unless you google it.
- There are a number of times in this story where you have to re-read a section or the chapter multiple times because so much can happen that by the end of the chapter you could be confused about one thing or the other.
- you may hate the OCs or you may love them, its a gamble from OC to OC.

Anyway, I can't vouch for everyone, I loved this story to death and I'm still saddened that it's complete with no sequal in the future. This fan fic will definitely not be for everyone. But to the few(?) that would give it a try, I think you will enjoy your time reading this story.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone knows some good Kyuubi/Kurama fics? preferable if he takes human shape or is out of the seal.


----------

